# Essere l'amante e ... amica della tradita: un sadismo che mi appaga



## eleonoraB35 (20 Gennaio 2015)

ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Immagina che per magia i ruoli si invertano.    e di scoprire non tanto che una tua amica si fa montare dal tuo fidanzato,chè quello in questa situazione è il fatto di minore interesse.

immagina di scoprire che mentre le fai un massaggio ai piedi,lei sta scrivendo al tuo ragazzo e che questo rincoglionito le risponda che la scena lo arrapa pure.

come reagiresti?


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa



Meglio che non scrivo ed era meglio se non leggevo.


----------



## drusilla (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se per arraparti hai bisogno di queste cose fai bene a porti delle domande


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


ciao eleonora, e benvenuta.
onestamente non credo molto all'aneddoto che racconti sul massaggio ai piedi ecc. mi pare piuttosto inverosimile.
qualora fosse vero, comunque, questo non è sadismo, credo che in qualche modo ti piaccia fare le cose alle spalle di qualcuno.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao e benvenuta. 

Devo dire che forse sono un po' impreparata a rispondere a questa tua storia...

Credo fareste bene, tu e il tuo amante, a chiedervi come mai questa cosa vi ha intrigati così tanto, in che modo esattamente, quali sensazioni precise, e anche, e soprattutto, lui dovrebbe chiedersi perché si tiene questa fidanzata...

Ho poi notato una cosa, nel dipanarsi del tuo racconto, quasi mi aspettavo un risvolto saffico... nel senso che la cosa tra te e la tua "amica" non si fermasse al massaggio ai piedi...

Se hai letto un po' il forum, aspettati fulmini e saette, ma non ti spaventare...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Immagina che per magia i ruoli si invertano.    e di scoprire non tanto che una tua amica si fa montare dal tuo fidanzato,chè quello in questa situazione è il fatto di minore interesse.
> 
> immagina di scoprire che mentre le fai un massaggio ai piedi,lei sta scrivendo al tuo ragazzo e che questo rincoglionito le risponda che la scena lo arrapa pure.
> 
> come reagiresti?


*Quoto...come reagiresti ?
*


Dalida ha detto:


> ciao eleonora, e benvenuta.
> onestamente non credo molto all'aneddoto che racconti sul massaggio ai piedi ecc. mi pare piuttosto inverosimile.
> qualora fosse vero, c*omunque, questo non è sadismo, credo che in qualche modo ti piaccia fare le cose alle spalle di qualcuno*.


Concordo con Dalida.
Tra tutti e due non so chi sia peggio...se tu o lui.
E poi non è vero che non stai tradendo ...stai tradendo la tua amica...e la fiducia che ripone in te!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


direi che lui è molto stupido .... Sei certa di voler continuare una relazione con un tipo del genere ? Pensaci ...ops benvenuta (p.s al tuo posto eviterei di fare l'amica con l'altra, inventa delle scuse e comincia a diradare le uscite )


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *Quoto...come reagiresti ?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vero :up:

Infatti mi sa che lei e l'amante sono fatti l'una per l'altro...


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2015)

visto il soggetto...io controllerei le mie amicizie 

te sei sicura di essere la protagonista? 

Ma quanti anni avete?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Ammazza quanto fai schifo


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


L'importante è non frignare se vi scopre.

P.S. : ma non ti senti una MERDA nel 'fare' l'amica ? Poi dice che uno non deve prendersela anche con l'altro/a...


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Ciao Eleonora!

Innanzitutto ringrazio chi ti ha inventata perché sono momenti grami un po' per varie ragioni, l'aria è pesante e non ci sono più le mezze stagioni, quindi chi porta una ragazza così confusa come te un posto un po' confuso come questo deve avere, bontà sua, le idee chiare.
Detto questo a me piacciono molto le ragazze come te, che non si fanno degli inutili problemi sulle inutili fidanzate degli inutili amanti, perchè nella vita conta una cosa cosa e cioè, l'eccitazione, l'onestà e la soddisfazione.
Ma queste sono tre cose!
Sì, perchè la matematica non è una delle cose che contano nella vita, quindi i numeri poco ci importano!
E questo farai bene a ricordartelo!
L'eccitazione ce l'hai, un po' come la figurina di Totti nell'album dei calciatori, solo che l'hai attaccata nel posto del portiere della Samp, e questo non va bene...
L'eccitazione è come un cane con due teste, una che sbrana un grosso osso succulento che non la sazia mai e l'altra che si fa massaggiare i piedi dalla fidanzata dell'osso nella bocca dell'altra testa.
Il problema sta tutto nel fatto che gli ossi per cani non dovrebbero avere una fidanzata, perchè possono venire spolpati da una bocca alla volta, allo stesso modo sei tu, con la sola differenza che non hai due teste e la tua eccitazione, come l'osso, prima o poi non si farà più mordere e i tuoi piedi non saranno l'unica cosa a restare indolenzita.
L'onestà, poi, è un male necessario ad ogni forma di vita che abbia le mestruazioni.
No, non serve solo mentre ce le hai, ma anche negli altri 21 giorni e, se vogliamo essere precisi anche nella fase pre menarca e post menopausa, ma, essendo tu un uomo probabilmente non proverai mai le gioie del parto, neppure dopo l'intervento estetico di rimozione dell'invidia del pene, ma questa è solo una mia supposizione priva di fondamento, quindi non prenderla come un complimento.
Dicevamo dell'onestà, che sarebbe quella cosa per cui le fidanzate sono di un ragazzo alla volta e i ragazzi hanno una sola fidanzata alla volta, lo so è un vero peccato che non esista la poligamia dalle nostre parti, altrimenti magari trovavi uno con due fidanzate e ti massaggiavano tutti e due gli alluci col cipollone allo stesso tempo, con notevole risparmio di tempo!
Ah, dannàta società occidentale con le sue anacronistiche forme di matrimonio che limitano in numero, genere e specie gli sposi!
E' una vera barbarie che non si possano sposare uomini e scrofe o donne e mazzette di banconote, cioè, non è che proprio non si possa fare, e in molti lo fanno, ma preferiscono dire in giro che non è così, ah, beata gioventù anziana!
La soddisfazione, infine, beh, lì ci puoi fare anche un trattato di dodici righe corpo otto con doppia spaziatura!
Perchè quella è una cosa che una volta si trovava dentro ai fustini del detersivo che costavano il doppio e dentro c'erano due cucchiaiate di polvere che dopo aver lavato due perizomi l'avevi già finito, però vuoi mettere la soddisfazione?
Sì ce la vorrei mettere, perchè se non ci fosse sarebbe tutto più triste, e le cose tristi si ammosciano come le meringhe nel forno quando lo apri troppo presto perchè s'è tutto appannato il vetro e ti maledici di non aver preso quello ventilato che costava 20 euro in più, 'ma tanto chi se ne frega del forno' avrai pensato tu...
E avevi torto, perché con quel risparmio ti sei persa la soddisfazione!
Perchè quella è tutto!
E quando l'avrai persa perchè, dopo esserti fatta fare le spugnature alle natiche con l'aceto balsamico, non ci saranno più modi per umiliarla - la povera fidanzatina -, capirai che è ora di cambiare il ragazzo della ragazza.
E sarai soddisfatta di averlo capito.
Perchè la soddisfazione è tutto!

Ciao!


----------



## Zod (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Sei una pivella. Dovevi indurla a fare sesso con te, allora si che aveva senso parlarne. Dovevi arrivare a farti entrambi di nascosto da tutti e due. Invece così sei solo una mediocre meschina.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Gennaio 2015)

Com'era il massaggio ai piedi ?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Sadismo che parolone...
Ma ti accontenti proprio di aria fritta eh?
Non arrivi neppure al livello di Gru: il protagonista di Cattivissimo me...
Dovresti parlarne con il dottor Nefario...


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei una pivella. Dovevi indurla a fare sesso con te, allora si che aveva senso parlarne. *Dovevi arrivare a farti entrambi di nascosto da tutti e due*. Invece così sei solo una mediocre meschina.


Quello sì che sarebbe stato perverso...
Per fortuna stai seduto, Zod, perché sono stranamente d'accordo con te...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Com'era il massaggio ai piedi ?


Io direi umiliante ma non per chi l ha fatto bensi per chi l ha ricevuto.  Guarda e la gente cosa è disposta a fare per sentirsi importante.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao


non ti rendi conto, di quanto invece ti sei umiliata te stessa. 
Non stai dalla parte di chi ha le redini in mano, ma di chi è soggetta a trovare piacere nello squallore. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (20 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei una pivella. Dovevi indurla a fare sesso con te, allora si che aveva senso parlarne. Dovevi arrivare a farti entrambi di nascosto da tutti e due. Invece così sei solo una mediocre meschina.


L'ho pensato anche io. 
Questi preliminari ai piedi. ...e al posto di cogliere la palla al balzo e fare sesso anche con lei,  Eleonora pensa a mandare la foto all'amante. 
Senza parole


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

Tesoro, non avere paura di scrivere STRONZA, qui non c'è la censura!


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Attendo il commento a questo 3d di President ed Oscuro.   per gli opposti motivi che immagino tutti voi comprendiate


----------



## Alessandra (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io direi umiliante ma non per chi l ha fatto bensi per chi l ha ricevuto.  Guarda e la gente cosa è disposta a fare per sentirsi importante.


quello sicuro,  mia cara...
totally agree


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

ma la confusione, su cosa si basa?
Di provare piacere su un qualcosa che si sa a priori essere da schifo?


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma la confusione, su cosa si basa?
> Di provare piacere su un qualcosa che si sa a priori essere da schifo?
> ...



Sienne..sei antica...lasciatelo dire....

La confusione in questione merita interventi di altissimo livello....a te nn è mai successo di farti leccare le mani dalla moglie ddel tuo amante nonche tu amica? Se si...e non hai goduto??????????? Ma dove vivi???


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

a me sembra tutto un po' una balla.
la cosa del massaggio ai piedi tra due amiche poi mi pare proprio inverosimile al massimo.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sienne..sei antica...lasciatelo dire....
> 
> La confusione in questione merita interventi di altissimo livello....a te nn è mai successo di farti leccare le mani dalla moglie ddel tuo amante nonche tu amica? Se si...e non hai goduto??????????? Ma dove vivi???



Ciao

vivo vicino alle alpi ... in altura ... sono una montanara ... per d'avvero. 


Il gioco con la scissione della percezione può intrigare, non c'è dubbio. Ma può portare poi anche alla paranoia. Sai com'è ... come ti puoi fidare degli altri con il tempo? Forse anche loro stanno giocando con la sua percezione. Anzi, farei molta attenzione. Forse godono proprio lui e la fidanzata ... sul fatto che lei creda, di giocare invece è il giocattolino  ... 
Occhio  ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me sembra tutto un po' una balla.
> la cosa del massaggio ai piedi tra due amiche poi mi pare proprio inverosimile al massimo.



Ciao

perché?
Ho un'amica che ha la passione per i massaggi. Ogni tanto me li fa. Anche ai piedi. 
Così, nascono dal nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque aggiungo che il sadismo è ben altro.
Qui siamo proprio alle elementari.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sienne..sei antica...lasciatelo dire....
> 
> La confusione in questione merita interventi di altissimo livello....a te nn è mai successo di farti leccare le mani dalla moglie ddel tuo amante nonche tu amica? Se si...e non hai goduto??????????? Ma dove vivi???


Sienne. ...mi sorprendi! 
Qui in uk e' prassi! 
Uff...non riesco a digitare. ...lussuriosa che sono, non mi sono ancora asciugata le dita. ..


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché?
> Ho un'amica che ha la passione per i massaggi. Ogni tanto me li fa. Anche ai piedi.
> ...


Io alla mia migliore amica li ho sempre fatti, sono l'unica persona dalla quale riesce a farsi toccare i piedi perchè soffre terribilmente di solletico.
Ma li ho sempre fatti solo a lei.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vivo vicino le alpi ... in altura ... sono una montanara ... per d'avvero.
> 
> ...


CHe la nostra nuova amica sia il giocattolo inconsapevole di un gioco erotico di questa coppia lo considero più una cosa da film porno che una opzione.


Diciamo che se fosse così,ci siamo persi President,nel senso che gli piglia un infarto.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> CHe la nostra nuova amica sia il giocattolo inconsapevole di un gioco erotico di questa coppia lo considero più una cosa da film porno che una opzione.
> 
> 
> Diciamo che se fosse così,ci siamo persi President,nel senso che gli piglia un infarto.



Ciao

diciamo, che tutto è possibile ... 
visto che ciò che percepiamo, non per forza di cose, deve corrispondere al vero. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché?
> Ho un'amica che ha la passione per i massaggi. Ogni tanto me li fa. Anche ai piedi.
> ...



non so, io ho sempre pensato fosse una cosa intima, più da coppia che da amiche.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tesoro, non avere paura di scrivere STRONZA, qui non c'è la censura!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so, io ho sempre pensato fosse una cosa intima, più da coppia che da amiche.



Ciao

dipende. 
Mi ricordo quando ero più giovane  e andavamo in gruppo in montagna a sciare. C'era una che faceva i massaggi ai piedi a tutti. E una volta uno me li ha presi e ha iniziato a massaggiarmeli per bene bene. Diventò il mio uomo per oltre 20 anni. Matto per i miei piedi ... Ancora oggi il mio ex, mi fa i massaggi ... 

Invece massaggi al corpo per me è molto intimo. 
Capisco cosa intendi ... però. 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vivo vicino alle alpi ... in altura ... sono una montanara ... per d'avvero.
> 
> ...



Non ci avevo pensato... :scared:


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende.
> Mi ricordo quando ero più giovane  e andavamo in gruppo in montagna a sciare. C'era una che faceva i massaggi ai piedi a tutti. E una volta uno me li ha presi e ha iniziato a massaggiarmeli per bene bene. Diventò il mio uomo per oltre 20 anni. Matto per i miei piedi ... Ancora oggi il mio ex, mi fa i massaggi ...
> ...


Io soffro tantissimo il solletico e solo una mia amica nella realtà è riuscita a toccarmi i piedi, come Nicka per la sua amica... ma lei fa i massaggi per professione...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io soffro tantissimo il solletico e solo una mia amica nella realtà è riuscita a toccarmi i piedi, come Nicka per la sua amica... ma lei fa i massaggi per professione...


Io non li faccio per professione, anzi...credo di essere proprio imbalzata a toccare la gente e non mi piace nemmeno toccarla... ma si vede che so come toccare la mia amica!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> CHe la nostra nuova amica sia il giocattolo inconsapevole di un gioco erotico di questa coppia lo considero più una cosa da film porno che una opzione.
> 
> 
> Diciamo che se fosse così,ci siamo persi President,nel senso che gli piglia un infarto.



Hahahahahahhahahahahah verissimo povero president. ..ahahahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io soffro tantissimo il solletico e solo una mia amica nella realtà è riuscita a toccarmi i piedi, come Nicka per la sua amica... ma lei fa i massaggi per professione...



Ciao

cammino molto scalza. Sulle pietre, sul terreno, su tutto. E li curo molto. Cioè, lo devi fare, se cammini scalza. Da lì, non soffro molto il solletico. Ma ho notato, se non li tocco o faccio toccare per più giorni, sono molto delicata, cioè i tocchi le percepisco il triplo. Credo, che sia una questione di abitudine. Forse. 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non li faccio per professione, anzi...credo di essere proprio imbalzata a toccare la gente e non mi piace nemmeno toccarla... ma si vede che so come toccare la mia amica!


La tua amica è fortunata... non solo per i massaggi ai piedi...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> La tua amica è fortunata... non solo per i massaggi ai piedi...


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cammino molto scalza. Sulle pietre, sul terreno, su tutto. E li curo molto. Cioè, lo devi fare, se cammini scalza. Da lì, non soffro molto il solletico. Ma ho notato, se non li tocco o faccio toccare per più giorni, sono molto delicata, cioè i tocchi le percepisco il triplo. Credo, che sia una questione di abitudine. Forse.
> 
> ...


Non lo so. Anche a me piace camminare scalza, ma io ho proprio la pelle sensibilissima... 
Forse sull'abitudine a toccarli sì, credo sia diverso rispetto al camminare scalzi...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Gennaio 2015)

Il giudizio morale è scontato e incontestabile. Penso lo sappia anche lei di essere una merdaccia (come ne sono consapevoli quasi tutti i traditori, del resto). Se superiamo il giudizio morale, che condivido, e ci concentriamo sul perchè, sul movente del tradimento, la discussione è un po' meno scontata.

Nel senso: davvero Eleonora si è presa la briga di iscriversi qui e scrivere la sua storia, se dobbiamo limitarci ad appellarla quale gran troione? E' davvero questo il nostro ruolo? Per questo bastava un prete, un telefono amico, Yahoo answers o una pecorina con il suo amante ("Chiamami troia, dai": non penso che lui si sarebbe tirato indietro).

Secondo me è proprio quel sentirsi troia, quel toccare il fondo morale, il sentirsi merda, l'infierire, l'accarezzare il proibito, l'immorale, il brivido del rischio di essere beccati, stare sul limite del baratro dell'essere sputtanata, quel camminare sul filo, che è il movente della loro relazione: spesso chi subisce un tradimento non riesce a cogliere questo paradosso (è su questo campo che il tradimento andrebbe prevenuto).

E' un gioco molto di testa, molto sottile, ma avete minimamente idea di quale fottuto stravolgimento mentale e rivolgimento di stomaco e quali secchiate di adrenalina porti una situazione del genere o anche molto meno immorale? Per fare bungee jumping, si può anche stare su un divano rilassati, se si ha una sessualità con una forte componente cerebrale.

Con questo non sto giustificando nulla (io non potrei mai essere nei panni di lui e trovo vomitevole la confusione tra partner e non-partner), però fermarsi all'insulto è una analisi riduttiva.

Le piacerebbe essere dall'altra parte? Ovviamente no, ma non sarà questo che la fermerà. Se mi viene voglia di una fetta di Sacher, non è che cambio idea pensando alla fame in Eritrea (o comunque non è l'Eritrea l'input che mi fa desistere), ma in questo caso il coglione senza spina dorsale è principalmente lui.

Credo che una persona sessualmente dominante riconosca una persona potenzialmente sottomessa e se scatta questo link, il dominante non si ferma al massaggio ai piedi, tanto più  in una situazione del genere:


eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi.


che per una persona dominante è un assist perfetto per andare ben oltre il massaggio ai piedi.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il giudizio morale è scontato e incontestabile. Penso lo sappia anche lei di essere una merdaccia (come ne sono consapevoli quasi tutti i traditori, del resto). Se superiamo il giudizio morale, che condivido, e ci concentriamo sul perchè, sul movente del tradimento, la discussione è un po' meno scontata.
> 
> Nel senso: davvero Eleonora si è presa la briga di iscriversi qui e scrivere la sua storia, se dobbiamo limitarci ad appellarla quale gran troione? E' davvero questo il nostro ruolo? Per questo bastava un prete, un telefono amico, Yahoo answers o una pecorina con il suo amante ("Chiamami troia, dai": non penso che lui si sarebbe tirato indietro).
> 
> ...


meno male sei ancora vivo...


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Coinvolgi anche a lei no?Così  ti passa la confusione tesoro..Sii generosa no?Anzi un bel menage a trois cosi  siete tutti contentiEcchecavolo...tutti egoisti 'sti tradittori....


----------



## errante (20 Gennaio 2015)

*Next level*



eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Sei a un passo, fossi in te proverei a farmi l'amica. Poi mandi la foto al tuo ragazzo e vedi che ti dice, e se tutto va bene ci scappa un bel lavoretto a tre. Continua così! :up:


----------



## Zod (20 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anche io.
> Questi preliminari ai piedi. ...e al posto di cogliere la palla al balzo e fare sesso anche con lei,  Eleonora pensa a mandare la foto all'amante.
> Senza parole


Piccolo OT. Ma non è impossibile disattivare il suono dello scatto sui telefonini, proprio per evitare foto a tradimento? In teoria per la privacy dovrebbe essere impossibile scattare foto "silenziose".


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Piccolo OT. Ma non è impossibile disattivare il suono dello scatto sui telefonini, proprio per evitare foto a tradimento? In teoria per la privacy dovrebbe essere impossibile scattare foto "silenziose".


No.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Piccolo OT. Ma non è impossibile disattivare il suono dello scatto sui telefonini, proprio per evitare foto a tradimento? In teoria per la privacy dovrebbe essere impossibile scattare foto "silenziose".


Eh no, è possibilissimo...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il giudizio morale è scontato e incontestabile. Penso lo sappia anche lei di essere una merdaccia (come ne sono consapevoli quasi tutti i traditori, del resto). Se superiamo il giudizio morale, che condivido, e ci concentriamo sul perchè, sul movente del tradimento, la discussione è un po' meno scontata.
> 
> Nel senso: davvero Eleonora si è presa la briga di iscriversi qui e scrivere la sua storia, se dobbiamo limitarci ad appellarla quale gran troione? E' davvero questo il nostro ruolo? Per questo bastava un prete, un telefono amico, Yahoo answers o una pecorina con il suo amante ("Chiamami troia, dai": non penso che lui si sarebbe tirato indietro).
> 
> ...


E quindi alla luce di tutto ciò, che mi sento anche di condividere, tu che dici? 
Che consigli?


----------



## Frithurik (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, *prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa *




Siete due  persone cosi' viscide che al vostro confronto un'anguilla e' carta vetrata.


----------



## Zod (20 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no, è possibilissimo...


Solo con IOS mi sa però. Su samsung devi rootare.

PS: no sbaglio, basta mettere in silenzioso. Mahhh


----------



## Tebe (20 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il giudizio morale è scontato e incontestabile. Penso lo sappia anche lei di essere una merdaccia (come ne sono consapevoli quasi tutti i traditori, del resto). Se superiamo il giudizio morale, che condivido, e ci concentriamo sul perchè, sul movente del tradimento, la discussione è un po' meno scontata.
> 
> Nel senso: davvero Eleonora si è presa la briga di iscriversi qui e scrivere la sua storia, se dobbiamo limitarci ad appellarla quale gran troione? E' davvero questo il nostro ruolo? Per questo bastava un prete, un telefono amico, Yahoo answers o una pecorina con il suo amante ("Chiamami troia, dai": non penso che lui si sarebbe tirato indietro).
> 
> ...


Quindi la vera dominante è la fidanzata?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi la vera dominante è la fidanzata?



Ho voglia di massaggiarti tutta


----------



## Ecate (20 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Bella gggente


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi la vera dominante è la fidanzata?


Eh potrebbe essere


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi la vera dominante è la fidanzata?


Mmmm...non vorrei aver frainteso, ma credo che sia l'amante rispetto alla fidanzata.
Vediamo se mi spiego e se ho capito quello che dice President.



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le piacerebbe essere dall'altra parte? Ovviamente no, ma non sarà questo  che la fermerà. Se mi viene voglia di una fetta di Sacher, non è che  cambio idea pensando alla fame in Eritrea (o comunque non è l'Eritrea  l'input che mi fa desistere), ma in questo caso il coglione senza spina  dorsale è principalmente lui.
> 
> Credo che una persona sessualmente dominante riconosca una persona  potenzialmente sottomessa e se scatta questo link, il dominante non si  ferma al massaggio ai piedi, tanto più  in una situazione del genere:
> _
> ...


Ovvero, se l'amante (anche conscia di quello che combina) è una persona tendenzialmente dominante vedrà in quel massaggio condito da frasi tipo "mi fai sentire in colpa" e risatine varie una tendenza alla sottomissione.
Se quindi l'amante è una persona tendenzialmente dominante vedrà in quel gesto e in quella situazione specifica l'assist perfetto alla foto e al relativo messaggio, facendolo proprio sotto al naso della povera cornuta.
Esaltazione, tachicardia magari, rivoltamento di budella, rischio di essere beccati come due pirla...
Ed ecco l'esempio della Sacher, l'amante in quel preciso istante avrà un picco di acquolina da sbavo totale, "dominazione" nei confronti di una povera anima sottomessa che si mette pure a massaggiarle i piedi, e anche nei confronti di lui, mentre comunque nel frattempo pensa a scoparselo.
Altalena di emozioni limite.
Non mi stupirei, se fosse storia vera, che questa tizia abbia avuto un orgasmo mentale.
Che poi sia stronza e abbia fatto una gran schifezza data la presunta amicizia è un altro paio di maniche al momento.

Se ho completamente rovesciato il ragionamento chiedo venia, io l'avevo letta così!


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mmmm...non vorrei aver frainteso, ma credo che sia l'amante rispetto alla fidanzata.
> Vediamo se mi spiego e se ho capito quello che dice President.
> 
> 
> ...


No ma sarà  così. ...ma più  che dominante sembra scema....


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No ma sarà  così. ...ma più  che dominante sembra scema....


Scema lei e coglione lui, questo non è in dubbio!


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scema lei e coglione lui, questo non è in dubbio!


Mi piaci perché  iin poche frasi dici sempre tutto


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


confusa in che senso?
mi sa (dalla risatina) che vi sta pigliando tutti e due per il culo


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Gennaio 2015)

Questa storia ha un unica vittima.
Chi mi trova il colpevole?
Altro che Cluedo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Gennaio 2015)

Poi si incazzano quando le definiamo troie! 

Benvenuta.


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eleonora, curiosità mia,commentate anche cosa fa a letto con la fidanzata?
Lui ti ha mai trombata prima o dopo lei anche nello stesso giorno?
Ti racconta le sue prestazioni sessuali con lei?
Ti è mai capitato di essere voi tre in una giornata qualsiasi e di aver
approcciato con lui intimamente , tipo un bacio di nascosto o
addirittura anche qualcosa di sessuale?


_*morboso mod on*_


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho voglia di massaggiarti tutta


:unhappy:





:carneval:


Come se non lo facessi mai....


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Perchè la soddisfazione è tutto!
> 
> Ciao!


Be',dai,almeno la soddisfazione di un sorriso inglese,per quel famoso poeta che s'e' messo li' ad affastellare una storia balocca sull'allegra sgrullona che con verba farlocca sarebbe fellona.
Ma in tempi di decadenza come questi,peccato gettar via il sassolino che tanto sudore sara' costato al gedeone di turno.
E poi devi ammettere che di spunti te ne ha dati a iosa.


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

*rieccomi*

buongiorno, non pensavo di scatenare un putiferio tale 
cerco di rispondere in maniera generale un po a tutti quelli che sono intervenuti:
So benissimo di non esser una santa, trovo legittime anche le varie definizioni di stronza, troia ecc. che probabilmente anche io darei dall'esterno. Se sono venuta qui a raccontare certe cose è proprio per quel senso di frustrazione di non poterne parlare con nessuno dei miei amici poichè i più vicini a me, sono anche vicini a lui e non mi sembra il caso di coinvolgere troppe persone. Non sto cercando giustificazioni per quello che faccio, so benissimo di essere una merda, non ho bisogno che qualcuno me lo faccia notare per capirlo... questa parte del forum si chiama "confessionale" ed io l'ho usato proprio per questo
Per quanto riguarda il tipo di relazione che ho con lui è prettamente una cosa sessuale, fisica... non sto pensando a farmi una storia con lui, ne che possa un giorno esser l'uomo della mia vita, quindi non sto a farmi problemi sulla sua correttezza; un giorno finirà e rimarrà solo il ricordo di un'avventura... amen!
Il rapporto che ho con la ragazza, che ho definito come "amicizia" in realtà amicizia vera non è (ovviamente per quello che le sto facendo), come ho spiegato all'inizio è stata semplicemente una cosa di convenienza, per controllarla. In questo lasso di tempo non siamo diventate amiche per la pelle, siamo semplicemente due ragazze che ogni tanto chiacchieriamo in chat.. e un paio di volte siamo uscite per negozi.. altre 3/4 volte ci siamo rivisti per le cene con gli altri amici compreso il suo ragazzo. Se non fosse stata per tutta questa storia, forse lei sarebbe una persona con cui non avrei stretto un rapporto più di tanto.
Detto questo passo a descrivere ciò che ho provato e che provo: molte persone hanno detto che in realtà sarei io il gioco di loro due... beh mi sembra assurda come cosa... magari di lui si, e per tornaconto personale mi sta pure bene, ma di lei?? cioè mi volete dire che questa sarebbe contenta di esser cornuta per semplice gioco?? ma dai!
Riguardo la storia del massaggio: è nata per caso, non avevo premeditato nulla... paradossalmente è stata lei con i suoi modi che mi ha portato dentro quella situazione e che dire... lo ammetto, mi è piaciuto per tanti motivi di cui molti sono moralmente e politicamente scorretti: il primo e più banale è quello del massaggio in se, rilassante, perfetto per il momento e oltretutto la tipa ci sapeva fare. 
Il secondo è totalmente celebrale, anche difficile da spiegare, un misto di varie sensazioni: una componente dominante ci sta sicuro, ma non perchè abbia bisogno di una cosa del genere per sentirmi importante... era più una cosa dovuto al momento, all'idea che una donna che a differenza di un uomo non ha mire particolari su me, si fosse prestata a omaggiarmi con un gesto così reverenziale... e metteteci appunto quella dose di sadismo psicologico che inevitabilmente mi ha dato quella scarica adrenalinica impossibile da reprimere, ovvero, la visione di quella donna che ignara stava lì buona accondiscendente e servile ai miei piedi ... ai piedi di colei che puntualmente si porta a letto il suo uomo.... si lo so, è tutto così sbagliato e così perverso ma allo stesso tempo irrinunciabile, anzi se fosse per me lo farei ricapitare anche adesso, domani... e tutti i giorni... e non escludo di fare qualcosa per farlo ricapitare 
Sono sicura che dopo detto ciò molti rincareranno la dose, è pure giusto, non sono venuta a cercare giustificazioni per quello che faccio; la cosa mi è sfuggita di mano, ormai sono schiava della mia perversione... magari un giorno per la legge del karma mi ricadrà tutto addosso magari anche in maniera peggiore... ma ora proprio non ci riesco a frenarmi, continuerò a godere del momento


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Be',dai,almeno la soddisfazione di un sorriso inglese,per quel famoso poeta che s'e' messo li' ad affastellare una storia balocca sull'allegra sgrullona che con verba farlocca sarebbe fellona.
> Ma in tempi di decadenza come questi,peccato gettar via il sassolino che tanto sudore sara' costato al gedeone di turno.
> E poi devi ammettere che di spunti te ne ha dati a iosa.


Ecco, non starai anche tu mercanteggiando su chi è la vera eminenza grigia che se la gode davvero in questa storia?
Se fosse, come dici tu, lei, che si fa massaggiare i piedi sarebbe troppo scontato, come la sceneggiatura di un giallo interpretato da Jessica Rizzo.
Se poi fosse l'altra, quella col feticismo podalico, come egualmente sostieni, sarebbe come la rivisitazione di 'Orgoglio e pregiudizio' scritta da Mattacchiorso per il Mio Minipony contest.
Se invece, come velatamente vuoi far capire, fosse il suo ragazzo l'unico a goderne nel modo più pieno e perverso, giacché si accoppia con entrambe le sguappole e, mentre gli arriva la foto dell'alluce valgo della ragazza, lui che è tutto intento ad ingropparsi un'altra o altre due, si ferma mostra anche a loro la foto, si fanno due risate, e si dànno una schizzata di vaselina nei rispettivi ani per continuare un altro paio d'ore la loro pomeridiana attività...

Ecco, io non sono d'accordo...


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, non starai anche tu mercanteggiando su chi è la vera eminenza grigia che se la gode davvero in questa storia?
> Se fosse, come dici tu, lei, che si fa massaggiare i piedi sarebbe troppo scontato, come la sceneggiatura di un giallo interpretato da Jessica Rizzo.
> Se poi fosse l'altra, quella col feticismo podalico, come egualmente sostieni, sarebbe come la rivisitazione di 'Orgoglio e pregiudizio' scritta da Mattacchiorso per il Mio Minipony contest.
> Se invece, come velatamente vuoi far capire, fosse il suo ragazzo l'unico a goderne nel modo più pieno e perverso, giacché si accoppia con entrambe le sguappole e, mentre gli arriva la foto dell'alluce valgo della ragazza, lui che è tutto intento ad ingropparsi un'altra o altre due, si ferma mostra anche a loro la foto, si fanno due risate, e si dànno una schizzata di vaselina nei rispettivi ani per continuare un altro paio d'ore la loro pomeridiana attività...
> ...


Ma tu hai visione troppo vaginale della cosa!
Sempre li' a discettare su fosche congiure e a sezionare il capello in cinque terzi,finisci per perdere di vista l'autentico bandolo della matassa.
Se sia,ovvero,cosa buona e giusta irridere il fellone che una musa ha gettato in catene,obbligandolo pena orribili torture ad eiaculare questa tremebonda novella;o se ,invece,non sia una scusa per godere della solidarieta' femminile,che non conosce pregiudizio di forma,colore,genere e provenienza.
L'altrui baccello e' sempre piu' allettante,anche se fosse da un pollice e con la fragranza di certi fiori che sbocciano una volta ogni decenni,ammorbando mezza foresta....viva le pistillatrici!


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tu hai visione troppo vaginale della cosa!
> Sempre li' a discettare su fosche congiure e a sezionare il capello in cinque terzi,finisci per perdere di vista l'autentico bandolo della matassa.
> Se sia,ovvero,cosa buona e giusta irridere il fellone che una musa ha gettato in catene,obbligandolo pena orribili torture ad eiaculare questa tremebonda novella;o se ,invece,non sia una scusa per godere della solidarieta' femminile,che non conosce pregiudizio di forma,colore,genere e provenienza.
> L'altrui baccello e' sempre piu' allettante,anche se fosse da un pollice e con la fragranza di certi fiori che sbocciano una volta ogni decenni,ammorbando mezza foresta....viva le pistillatrici!


Se stai affermando che - cosa che mi guardo bene dal dire, pensare o scrivere un post supponendo che tu lo stia affermando - un uomo non possa godere vedendo e gustando la cattiveria femminile, io rimango stupefatto!
Le donne non sanno essere sadiche più di quanto un elettrauto sappia smontare il pannello della portiera di una Golf senza romperne le clip in plastica e gli uomini non sanno godere oltre la stimolazione del glande più di quanto un inglese non sappia come si usa un bidet.
Andare a sottilizzare su chi è che ne gode non è né utile né interessante.
Ma è divertente, sia perché titilla un po' il formaggioso orpello maschile, sia perché stimola il motore primo di ogni azione femminile, cioè il bieco pettegolezzo d'invidia.
E il divertimento è il motore del mondo.
Ed è anche un dodici cilindri turbo.
Alla faccia dell'ecologia.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se stai affermando che - cosa che mi guardo bene dal dire, pensare o scrivere un post supponendo che tu lo stia affermando - un uomo non possa godere vedendo e gustando la cattiveria femminile, io rimango stupefatto!
> Le donne non sanno essere sadiche più di quanto un elettrauto sappia smontare il pannello della portiera di una Golf senza romperne le clip in plastica e gli uomini non sanno godere oltre la stimolazione del glande più di quanto un inglese non sappia come si usa un bidet.
> Andare a sottilizzare su chi è che ne gode non è né utile né interessante.
> Ma è divertente, sia perché titilla un po' il formaggioso orpello maschile, sia perché stimola il motore primo di ogni azione femminile, cioè il bieco pettegolezzo d'invidia.
> ...


Ma un uomo non potra' mai essere crudele come una donna,proprio non abbiamo lo stesso schema mentale,e' una guerra persa in partenza.
Un babbeo che ti odia a morte cosa mai desidererebbe?Avere un bazooka per incenerirti all'istante.
Una qualsiasi donnaccia che ti detesti cosa vorrebbe mai?Farti vivere mille anni d'infelicita'.
Son due rette che corrono a fianco ma senza incontrarsi mai,perche' tracciate sullo stesso foglio dello stesso quaderno di due allievi di due scuole diverse,hai voglia a ciucciarti discorsi demode' sulle convergenze parallele,nemmeno col manuale cencelli riusciresti a trovare la coppia (x,y) che ti risolve il sistema in R,e neppure in C.
Ma rinnovello il sdegno per gli ambientalisti del cazzo che mettono alla gogna il V12,e gongolano ogni volta che lapo tira il fiato,vergogna!
Il mio regno per un 917/30,quello si che e' godere allo stato puro.
Quasi come per una donna far becche le amiche.
Amiche,parolone da far accapponare i menischi.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma un uomo non potra' mai essere crudele come una donna,proprio non abbiamo lo stesso schema mentale,e' una guerra persa in partenza.
> Un babbeo che ti odia a morte cosa mai desidererebbe?Avere un bazooka per incenerirti all'istante.
> Una qualsiasi donnaccia che ti detesti cosa vorrebbe mai?Farti vivere mille anni d'infelicita'.
> Son due rette che corrono a fianco ma senza incontrarsi mai,perche' tracciate sullo stesso foglio dello stesso quaderno di due allievi di due scuole diverse,hai voglia a ciucciarti discorsi demode' sulle convergenze parallele,nemmeno col manuale cencelli riusciresti a trovare la coppia (x,y) che ti risolve il sistema in R,e neppure in C.
> ...


Hai ragione: Eleonora è senz'altro una brava ragazza che purtroppo è stata traviata da una famiglia priva di valori, da amicizie sbagliate e da una dieta squilibrata con troppi lipidi e poche proteine.
Ma credo non sia da imputare a lei il suo goffo tentativo di trovare sollievo in una coppia di grulli d'antan, l'uno rivolto a fare il massaggiatore pelvico, l'altra quello podalico, perchè le colpe che si riversano sugli innocenti rimbalzano inesorabilmente sui loro accusatori e ogni J'accuse, con tanto di dito puntato, verso il candido agnello si trasforma da gesto pantocratore ad ammissione di colpa!
Ed hai anche ragione a dire che le donne sono sempre migliori degli uomini, l'amicizia femminile è sempre scevra da invidie latenti e l'amore del gentil sesso è di qualità superiore, tanto che, se fossi una donna, ti darei contro, e questa è la miglior prova che stai nel giusto.
Eleonora è nata fiore senza spine, comunque la si voglia vedere.
Maledetta evoluzione!


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai ragione: Eleonora è senz'altro una brava ragazza che purtroppo è stata traviata da una famiglia priva di valori, da amicizie sbagliate e da una dieta squilibrata con troppi lipidi e poche proteine.
> Ma credo non sia da imputare a lei il suo goffo tentativo di trovare sollievo in una coppia di grulli d'antan, l'uno rivolto a fare il massaggiatore pelvico, l'altra quello podalico, perchè le colpe che si riversano sugli innocenti rimbalzano inesorabilmente sui loro accusatori e ogni J'accuse, con tanto di dito puntato, verso il candido agnello si trasforma da gesto pantocratore ad ammissione di colpa!
> Ed hai anche ragione a dire che le donne sono sempre migliori degli uomini, l'amicizia femminile è sempre scevra da invidie latenti e l'amore del gentil sesso è di qualità superiore, tanto che, se fossi una donna, ti darei contro, e questa è la miglior prova che stai nel giusto.
> Eleonora è nata fiore senza spine, comunque la si voglia vedere.
> Maledetta evoluzione!


Ecco,tu sei sempre il solito nostalgico degli anni '80,quelli in cui dovevi essere sempre a fare il galletto indipendentemente da quanto ridicolo dovessi ridurti,e che l'unico modo di far dieta in erano o le alghine della mitica Wanna a 100.000 lire ogni sputo,o l'onnipresente Dottoressa Tirone,con le sue diete che interrompevano sempre i cartoni animati,avvicendate ogni tanto dai maneggiaamenti intrugliosi dell'altrettanto immortale Dr.Mario Petracca.
E sono d'accordo con te sugli sputacchi da riservare a chi si erge censore del prossimo,sia che fosse il compagno di banco delle medie,sia che si disquisisca di alte cariche dello stato.
Io ci sto!Se ti dici come stai facendo in un modo virulento che io mai mi permetterei,che gli anèliti femminili verso le loro simili sono sempre scevri da malizia e perennemente votàti al  bene,d'altronde i testi sacri si arrendono di fronte a questa rupe di Masada,ed inutile sarebbe invocare Vespasiano per costruire la rampa ed espugnare il loro gineceo,sarebbero capaci d'infibularsi i capelli della vicina di poltrona dalla stilista, pur di farti un dispetto.
L'evoluzione non esiste,e Darwin scriveva delle fanfaluche.
Voglio la stereovisione del trilobiti!!!


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Che figata......ma ti puzzavano???

Comunque un pò stronza lo sei......ma anche il tuo amichetto non scherza mica. :facepalm:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ecco,tu sei sempre il solito nostalgico degli anni '80,quelli in cui dovevi essere sempre a fare il galletto indipendentemente da quanto ridicolo dovessi ridurti,e che l'unico modo di far dieta in erano o le alghine della mitica Wanna a 100.000 lire ogni sputo,o l'onnipresente Dottoressa Tirone,con le sue diete che interrompevano sempre i cartoni animati,avvicendate ogni tanto dai maneggiaamenti intrugliosi dell'altrettanto immortale Dr.Mario Petracca.
> E sono d'accordo con te sugli sputacchi da riservare a chi si erge censore del prossimo,sia che fosse il compagno di banco delle medie,sia che si disquisisca di alte cariche dello stato.
> Io ci sto!Se ti dici come stai facendo in un modo virulento che io mai mi permetterei,che gli anèliti femminili verso le loro simili sono sempre scevri da malizia e perennemente votàti al  bene,d'altronde i testi sacri si arrendono di fronte a questa rupe di Masada,ed inutile sarebbe invocare Vespasiano per costruire la rampa ed espugnare il loro gineceo,sarebbero capaci d'infibularsi i capelli della vicina di poltrona dalla stilista, pur di farti un dispetto.
> L'evoluzione non esiste,e Darwin scriveva delle fanfaluche.
> Voglio la stereovisione del trilobiti!!!


Da attivista del creazionismo non posso che darti ragione quando vai dicendo che per le donne non esiste la selezione della specie come sosteneva il barbuto sul Beagle, ma piuttosto lo sviluppo nella discendenza delle parti del corpo che più si utilizzano, come giustamente diceva Lamarck.
Ecco perchè negli uomini si acitizza la stupidità e nelle donne la cattiveria.
Ma stupidità e cattiveria non sono parti del corpo!
Questo lo dici tu!
E infatti non lo sono, quindi gli uomini sono furbi come volpi uterine e le donne buone come un filone di pane maschile.
Perché il futuro, il fine ultimo e teleologico della specie umana è un gender bender (no, non robottino simpatico di Futurama), ma la convergenza verso l'ermafroditismo!
Cioè, i maschi avranno la coerenza, la bonarietà e la stabilità emotiva delle femmine e le femmine la capacità di ruttare anche a stomaco vuoto e l'igiene inguinale approssimativa dei maschi.
Si tende quindi alla perfezione, da attuarsi unendo il meglio dei due mondi.
Ma questo non affliggerà la nostra povera Eleonora perchè il lei c'è già un lui, e con ciò non intendo l'atto di fecondazione interna, ma qualcosa di simile al cavalier d'eon, ma meno francese.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


puzza di balla.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Da attivista del creazionismo non posso che darti ragione quando vai dicendo che per le donne non esiste la selezione della specie come sosteneva il barbuto sul Beagle, ma piuttosto lo sviluppo nella discendenza delle parti del corpo che più si utilizzano, come giustamente diceva Lamarck.
> Ecco perchè negli uomini si acitizza la stupidità e nelle donne la cattiveria.
> Ma stupidità e cattiveria non sono parti del corpo!
> Questo lo dici tu!
> ...


La tua teoria non e' scevra da qualche gustoso ragionamento.....se papa gregorio dirigeva possenti lagioni canore,una futura leader religiosa potrebbe bacchettare ogni stonatura alla prima erigmofonica del concerto di capodanno del circolo suffragette amiche della calzetta slabbrata.
Ma se la butti sullo sviluppo delle parti usate,allora a certi ominidi dovrebbe svilupparsi un baccello a guisa di manopola da velocipede,ed alle donne una lingua tipo quella da cobra reale egizio.
Se invece ha ragione il  barbuto,l'uomo della novella eta' dell'oro si inventera' argomentazioni farlocche e poi ripostera' a se' stesso le risposte,invece che inumarsi in una cripta umida e buia e ghignare delle risposte acute delle menti leste,come ora.
Ah,per le pulci delle damigelle rococò....sai quante devono esserne saltate via in piazza a parigi a finer '700?
Forse la rivoluzione francese era una bieca scusa per dar lavoro a parrucchieri e fabbricatori di pettini!
Dannato consumismo


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> puzza di balla.


Guastafeste!


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua teoria non e' scevra da qualche gustoso ragionamento.....se papa gregorio dirigeva possenti lagioni canore,una futura leader religiosa potrebbe bacchettare ogni stonatura alla prima erigmofonica del concerto di capodanno del circolo suffragette amiche della calzetta slabbrata.
> Ma se la butti sullo sviluppo delle parti usate,allora a certi ominidi dovrebbe svilupparsi un baccello a guisa di manopola da velocipede,ed alle donne una lingua tipo quella da cobra reale egizio.
> Se invece ha ragione il  barbuto,l'uomo della novella eta' dell'oro si inventera' argomentazioni farlocche e poi ripostera' a se' stesso le risposte,invece che inumarsi in una cripta umida e buia e ghignare delle risposte acute delle menti leste,come ora.
> Ah,per le pulci delle damigelle rococò....sai quante devono esserne saltate via in piazza a parigi a finer '700?
> ...


Ecco, tocchi un punto fondamentale della questione: il consumismo.
A me però non interessa quindi lo tralascerò bellamente e senza sensi di colpa.
Mi interessa invece Eleonora dissociata dal consumismo.
Perciò parlerò della preservazione dell'ecosostema, come è logico che sia.

La biosfera è un ambiente piccolo e puccioso, e non è mica da tutti riuscire a preservarla, infatti ci riescono solo quelli che non ci sono, anche perchè il solo respirare la lede, per tacere poi dei peti.
Ma allora è la biologia che rappresenta il maggior pericolo per la biosfera?
No, ci sono anche i giganteschi meteoriti.
Beh, menomale che condividiamo la responsabilità con qualcuno!

Proprio per questo la nostra Eleonora ha una sua importanza, perchè condivide la responsabilità del degrado dell'amobiente e della sua prograssiva tendenza all'invivibilità, no, non col meteorite gigante, ma con tutti noi!
Sì, perchè c'è un po' di Eleonora in chiunque di noi, sì, anche in te che stai leggendo, entra dentro di te mentre ti togli le scarpe e vuoi che qualcuno ti massaggi i calli, entra dentro di lui mentre fa una foto alla fidanzata del proprio amante, entra in quell'altro mentre va a fare shopping ed entra anche in me mentre non ci sono, ma tanto non c'è niente da rubare, basta che non spacchi serramenti e mobili...
Lei è il prurito che ti gratti con la manina attaccata alla fine del bastine laccato e che non sei sicuro se sia dovuto alle pulci o ai pidocchi, lei è il sentore di unghie bruciate quando ti addormenti coi piedi dul fornello e lei è anche tutto il resto, quello che ti dà la cassiera quando le dài i soldi giusti o paghi con la carta di credito.
Insomma, un po' tutto.
Un po' niente.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

sei confusa perchè questo tizio adora vedere prove dell'amicizia a senso unico che ha la sua fidanzata verso di te?

secondo me è abbastanza chiaro che tipo di persona sia...avete messo in piedi un bel teatrino, complimentoni:unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, tocchi un punto fondamentale della questione: il consumismo.
> A me però non interessa quindi lo tralascerò bellamente e senza sensi di colpa.
> Mi interessa invece Eleonora dissociata dal consumismo.
> Perciò parlerò della preservazione dell'ecosostema, come è logico che sia.
> ...


Ma i meteoriti sono una sventura epocale,e  da sempre forieri di dolori alla  cervicale a forza di piegare il  testone in su',e di irritazioni alle parti basse e forza di spremerle e  sfregarle in un turbinìo di rituali propiziatorii,degni piu' di un  cavernicolo che di un ominide del 2015 dopo cristo.
Se poi mi dici  che un po' di iridio serviva per certi sofisticati apparecchi  elettronici per misurare la supercazzola dell'elementone di  Higghins,allora potrei piegare il capo costernato......ma non valeva  certamente la pena approvvigionarci con un pietrozzo da 10 km che si  schiantasse nel golfo del messico.
"Come cappero lo  raccogli,adesso?La terra non e' mica una cipolla,che sfogli fino alla  pelle K-T per raccogliere il prezioso minerale!"
"Ah,no?Che sfiga,sai che comodita'?"
"Gia',i pianeti a cipolla sarebbero di una comodita' unica...."
Ma  per sopravvivere a tanto sfregio serviva un animale tosto,e quello si  nutriva di vegetali e si sopportava i raggi UV,un po' come le donne che  vanno avanti ad alghe e lettini solari.
Con la differenza che loro si  offendono se le accosti ai nobili suini,e ti fan due occhi cosi' se osi  dire che anche loro emettono metano.
Non dal cavo orale,almeno.
Credo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma i meteoriti sono una sventura epocale,e  da sempre forieri di dolori alla  cervicale a forza di piegare il  testone in su',e di irritazioni alle parti basse e forza di spremerle e  sfregarle in un turbinìo di rituali propiziatorii,degni piu' di un  cavernicolo che di un ominide del 2015 dopo cristo.
> Se poi mi dici  che un po' di iridio serviva per certi sofisticati apparecchi  elettronici per misurare la supercazzola dell'elementone di  Higghins,allora potrei piegare il capo costernato......ma non valeva  certamente la pena approvvigionarci con un pietrozzo da 10 km che si  schiantasse nel golfo del messico.
> "Come cappero lo  raccogli,adesso?La terra non e' mica una cipolla,che sfogli fino alla  pelle K-T per raccogliere il prezioso minerale!"
> "Ah,no?Che sfiga,sai che comodita'?"
> ...


Il modo in cui parli di Eleonora mi ha commosso.
Sembra quasi che tu voglia allungare il braccio per cogliere una stella dal cielo solo per regalargliela a farla felice.
Una stella di pietra pomice però, che i calli sono importanti.
Tu la tratti come una principessa schiava di un orco interiore, un orco che la molesta e la sollazza al tempo stesso.
Una Dulcinea che è zotica solo agli occhi dei melpensanti e degli irridenti, ma che ha la pelle come il latte e gli occhi come il mare per chi ha nel cuore una tutina di latex e nella mente tante, ma tante borchie cromate.
Sei l'ultimo dei romantici.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> buongiorno, non pensavo di scatenare un putiferio tale
> cerco di rispondere in maniera generale un po a tutti quelli che sono intervenuti:
> So benissimo di non esser una santa, trovo legittime anche le varie definizioni di stronza, troia ecc. che probabilmente anche io darei dall'esterno. Se sono venuta qui a raccontare certe cose è proprio per quel senso di frustrazione di non poterne parlare con nessuno dei miei amici poichè i più vicini a me, sono anche vicini a lui e non mi sembra il caso di coinvolgere troppe persone. Non sto cercando giustificazioni per quello che faccio, so benissimo di essere una merda, non ho bisogno che qualcuno me lo faccia notare per capirlo... questa parte del forum si chiama "confessionale" ed io l'ho usato proprio per questo
> Per quanto riguarda il tipo di relazione che ho con lui è prettamente una cosa sessuale, fisica... non sto pensando a farmi una storia con lui, ne che possa un giorno esser l'uomo della mia vita, quindi non sto a farmi problemi sulla sua correttezza; un giorno finirà e rimarrà solo il ricordo di un'avventura... amen!
> ...


pensi di continuare a frequentare questa ragazza?


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensi di continuare a frequentare questa ragazza?


... stasera viene a cena da me...


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ... stasera viene a cena da me...


da sola o col fidanzato?


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da sola o col fidanzato?


Con la fidanzata...
La mettete sotto al tavolo a farvi massaggiare i piedi entrambi...



Edit: imbecille che sono, avevo capito che Eleonora invitava te a cena da lei!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ... stasera viene a cena da me...


in questa liaison mi sembri più interessata a la ragazza che al ragazzo... secondo me hai tendenze saffo o conflitti non risolti con figure femminili della tua famiglia, o ambedue...


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> in questa liaison mi sembri più interessata a la ragazza che al ragazzo... secondo me hai tendenze saffo o conflitti non risolti con figure femminili della tua famiglia, o ambedue...


anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione...ossia che lei sia più ossessionata e tragga più godimento dal "sottomettere" questa ragazza anzichè dal tradimento (fisico) in se...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Consiglio. La prossima volta fatti mettere anche lo smalto alle unghie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Consiglio. La prossima volta fatti mettere anche lo smalto alle unghie.


ma secondo me domani ci troviamo con il racconto della serata lesbo e magari dopodomani la telecronaca della coppa Moretti.

che noia, questi racconti che vorrebbero essere pure trasgressivi e originali quando invece sono la rappresentazione di quanto più ordinario ci sia nell'animo umano: l'incapacità di essere. 
Essere è fatica, a sembrare siamo buoni tutti.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me domani ci troviamo con il racconto della serata lesbo e magari dopodomani la telecronaca della coppa Moretti.
> 
> che noia, questi racconti che vorrebbero essere pure trasgressivi e originali quando invece *sono la rappresentazione di quanto più ordinario ci sia nell'animo umano: l'incapacità di essere.
> Essere è fatica, a sembrare siamo buoni tutti*.


*verdissimo !* :up::up:


----------



## Alessandra (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> in questa liaison mi sembri più interessata a la ragazza che al ragazzo... secondo me hai tendenze saffo o conflitti non risolti con figure femminili della tua famiglia, o ambedue...


ho avuto un po' la stessa impressione.
Descrive di piu' il godimento provato dalla ragazza e dal suo atteggiamento servizievole.


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da sola o col fidanzato?


viene sola... serve anche come pretesto per lui così domani l'uscita libera gli spetta ... e mi ci vedo io 



Traccia ha detto:


> anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione...ossia che lei sia più ossessionata e tragga più godimento dal "sottomettere" questa ragazza anzichè dal tradimento (fisico) in se...


mah guarda, ho cercato di spiegarlo prima; premesso che non ho nessuna propulsione verso il mio stesso sesso (e naturalmente non ho nulla in contrario verso chi cell'ha) devo dire che la situazione ha preso una piega a me inaspettata. Mentre prima frequentare e instaurare un rapporto con questa era una semplice necessità che serviva come controllo e anche per spazzar via eventuali dubbi che potessero nascere in lei...  dopo questo episodio c'è stato in me in fomento adrenalico dovuto alla celebralità della situazione; provo a spiegarmi meglio: non ho interesse verso questa, ne verso il suo corpo, ne per altre pratiche sessuali... quello che mi ha stimolato è stato il senso di sottomissione, di dominazione nei suoi confronti... una latente competizione femminile  che mi ha fatto sentire la vincitrice assoluta (e per favore evitate i soliti scontati commenti tipo "se ti serve questo per sentirti così..." , non mi serve questo, sto solo descrivendo le emozioni che ha provocato in me). In poche parole voglio riprovare tutte queste emozioni, è una droga che ormai mi ha preso



Tubarao ha detto:


> Consiglio. La prossima volta fatti mettere anche lo smalto alle unghie.


...  mooolto facile che lo faccia


----------



## Horny (21 Gennaio 2015)

Che storia insipida.
secondo me a nessuno frega nulla di nessuno.
vi trattate da oggetti.
non per mandare in fumo il tuo godimento ma.....
ci sta che non freghi nulla neppure a lei.
il massaggio ai piedi, poi, da una che ho visto 3 volte,
lo troverei proprio imbarazzante e fuori luogo,
indipendentemente da questo """"fidanzato"""".


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me domani ci troviamo con il racconto della serata lesbo e magari dopodomani la telecronaca della coppa Moretti.
> 
> che noia, questi racconti che vorrebbero essere pure trasgressivi e originali quando invece sono la rappresentazione di quanto più ordinario ci sia nell'animo umano: l'incapacità di essere.
> Essere è fatica, a sembrare siamo buoni tutti.


Il colpo di scena invece sarà un altro.

I due sono inconsapevolmente manovrati dalla massaggiatrice che fin dall'inizio voleva farseli tutti e due, e una volta raggiunto il suo scopo li lascerà come due imbecilli nel letto. 

Un finale alla Luna di Fiele.


----------



## tullio (21 Gennaio 2015)

Certamente l'intera storia di Eleonora ha del faantastico, ma, alla fine, è davvero importante che sia reale o meno? Qui, in questo forum, siamo in un contenitore fantasmatico, di rappresentazioni e discutiamo, in fondo, spesso con passione, soltanto di fantasmi, di immagini costruite, donate, scambiate. Ognuno legge le storie degli altri sulla base del proprio vissuto e ognuno interpreta le altrui parole costruendo con queste parole delle immagini mentali cariche di emotività. Analogamente accade con un romanzo: Anna Karenina non è mai esistita, se non come personaggio: tuttavia la sua vicenda dice molto perché in essa ritrovo parte del vissuto e delle esperienze umane che mi sono vicine. Non è esistita ma mi emozione e mi appassiona (leggo con passione) ed è tremendamente "vera" pur essendo solo un personaggio.
Pertanto on è essenziale se la storia di Eleonora, i piedi e il resto, sia o meno realmente accaduta. E' importante che sia possibile, che sia desiderata, che possa accadere. Quand'anche non fosse accaduta potrebbe accadere e certamente Eleonora desidera che accada (o che accada ancora, come scrive). Ed è una storia che ci appassiona, ci colpisce: le numerose risposte sdegnate, violente o cariche di ironia lo dimostrano. 
Cosa dice Eleonora: che prova piacere in un pizzico di crudeltà mentale: nell'ingannare bellamente una donna (forse, come nota qualcuno, è importante che sia donna ma è anche possibile che ciò possa manifestarsi anche poi con un uomo) e nel raddoppiare l'inganno apparendo come un'amica cara e gentile. Mi sembra davvero che sia in gioco il piacere della crudeltà, sia pure solo simbolica (In una delle versioni cinematografiche de "Le amicizie pericolose" la protagonista dichiara che il piacere supremo è proprio la crudeltà, anche se non mi pare Laclois le faccia mai dire qualcosa di simile). L'altro è subordinato, ingannato, sfruttato senza accorgersene, mentre il piacere superiore consiste proprio in questo inganno (e non nell'intesa sessuale fidanzato-amante). 
varie volte, qui, da più parti si è rivelato di consorti che telefonavano al marito mentre erano con l'amante, di mariti che arrivano all'improvviso e non si accorgono di nulla, di respiri di sollievo perché il coniuge non si è accorto. Alcune (ma forse anche qualche uomo, non ricordo precisamente: occorrerebbe prendere appunti e mi pare esagerato) hanno anche confessato come si aspettassero dal marito - inconsapevole del tradimento e quindi non giustificato nell'assumere atteggiamenti di freddezza - una piena collaborazione e come lo abbiano anche rimproverato per ciò. Anche qui entra in gioco un pizzico di crudeltà che mi pare innegabilmente connesso con qualunque tradimento. Credo che la presenza di questo sentimento andrebbe accettata (ed eventualmente discussa) per approfondirne i vari aspetti. Eleonora, che non discute affatto la moralità del suo comportamento e delle sue scelte (nel senso che comprende siano errati ma se ne infischia) ha in fondo il merito di dirlo apertamente.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Eleonora*

fossi in te non trascurerei l'ipotesi che questa ragazza sia interessata a te.   hai capito che intendo,spero.

il tuo trip erotico-cerebrale mi è molto chiaro,ma come in tutti i trip,stai attenta a non credere che ti siano spuntate le ali e che quindi puoi provare a spiccare il volo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> buongiorno, non pensavo di scatenare un putiferio tale
> cerco di rispondere in maniera generale un po a tutti quelli che sono intervenuti:
> So benissimo di non esser una santa, trovo legittime anche le varie definizioni di stronza, troia ecc. che probabilmente anche io darei dall'esterno. Se sono venuta qui a raccontare certe cose è proprio per quel senso di frustrazione di non poterne parlare con nessuno dei miei amici poichè i più vicini a me, sono anche vicini a lui e non mi sembra il caso di coinvolgere troppe persone. Non sto cercando giustificazioni per quello che faccio, so benissimo di essere una merda, non ho bisogno che qualcuno me lo faccia notare per capirlo... questa parte del forum si chiama "confessionale" ed io l'ho usato proprio per questo
> Per quanto riguarda il tipo di relazione che ho con lui è prettamente una cosa sessuale, fisica... non sto pensando a farmi una storia con lui, ne che possa un giorno esser l'uomo della mia vita, quindi non sto a farmi problemi sulla sua correttezza; un giorno finirà e rimarrà solo il ricordo di un'avventura... amen!
> ...


ti credo che non puoi raccontarlo agli amici che hai.
sei la tipica persona dalla quale starei alla larga, come dalla peste bubbonica, la lebbra la scabbia il tifo e la rogna....
la mia amica si scopo il mio ragazzo back in 2007...scopririlo e perdere due cose in una botta sola...e' stato devastante...
mi fai particolarmente schifo....e sinceramnete, cosa che non ho mai scritto a nessuno qui sul forum, spero tu te ne vada.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> viene sola... serve anche come pretesto per lui così domani l'uscita libera gli spetta ... e mi ci vedo io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vincitrice assoluta??? ma tu sei una povera sfigata....che cosa hai vinto? il tapiro dello squallore?


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ti credo che non puoi raccontarlo agli amici che hai.
> sei la tipica persona dalla quale starei alla larga, come dalla peste bubbonica, la lebbra la scabbia il tifo e la rogna....
> la mia amica si scopo il mio ragazzo back in 2007...scopririlo e perdere due cose in una botta sola...e' stato devastante...
> mi fai particolarmente schifo....e sinceramnete, cosa che non ho mai scritto a nessuno qui sul forum, spero tu te ne vada.


guarda, sulla prima parte sono opinioni che ho già detto precedentemente che sono anche lecite... sul fatto che invece speri che me ne vada da questo forum... beh magari vista la tua sensibilità ti consiglio , per vivere meglio, di cambiare tu forum... prova a cercare quelli dei matrimoni e fidanzamenti felici, penso ce ne sono parecchi sai?? no perchè se speri di trovare cose che aggradano la tua moralità su un sito che si chiama tradimento.net non mi sembra che tu abbia capito poi molto


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> guarda, sulla prima parte sono opinioni che ho già detto precedentemente che sono anche lecite... sul fatto che invece speri che me ne vada da questo forum... beh magari vista la tua sensibilità ti consiglio , per vivere meglio, di cambiare tu forum... prova a cercare quelli dei matrimoni e fidanzamenti felici, penso ce ne sono parecchi sai?? no perchè se speri di trovare cose che aggradano la tua moralità su un sito che si chiama tradimento.net non mi sembra che tu abbia capito poi molto


Tu devi restare qui.   voglio presentarti un certo Bender e vedere che effetto vi fate reciprocamente.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> guarda, sulla prima parte sono opinioni che ho già detto precedentemente che sono anche lecite... sul fatto che invece speri che me ne vada da questo forum... beh magari vista la tua sensibilità ti consiglio , per vivere meglio, di cambiare tu forum... prova a cercare quelli dei matrimoni e fidanzamenti felici, penso ce ne sono parecchi sai?? no perchè se speri di trovare cose che aggradano la tua moralità su un sito che si chiama tradimento.net non mi sembra che tu abbia capito poi molto


tu forse non hai capito. nessuna sensibilita, non mi scatena nulla la tua storia, ne mi rimanda a brutti pensieri ne mi dipsero per il passato, fai proprio schifo tu e si vorrei che te ne andassi via, perche per me sei come la peste....cioe' non so come spiegarlo, fai schifo capisci? se fossi un uomo non mi farei fare nemmeno un pompino da quella boccaccia che hai....oppure mi laverei col bleach...
nessuna moralita....
l hai detto tu che tu non tradisci, quindi che ci fai tu qui???


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il colpo di scena invece sarà un altro.
> 
> I due sono inconsapevolmente manovrati dalla massaggiatrice che fin dall'inizio voleva farseli tutti e due, e una volta raggiunto il suo scopo li lascerà come due imbecilli nel letto.
> 
> Un finale alla Luna di Fiele.


... e la massaggiatrice aveva pure l'herpes


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu devi restare qui.   voglio presentarti un certo Bender e vedere che effetto vi fate reciprocamente.


e non c'e' nemmno motivo che te lo spiego,.....
lascia stare bender che con questa cretina non c entra proprio nulla....
allucinante....


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu forse non hai capito. nessuna sensibilita, non mi scatena nulla la tua storia, ne mi rimanda a brutti pensieri ne mi dipsero per il passato, fai proprio schifo tu e si vorrei che te ne andassi via, perche per me sei come la peste....cioe' non so come spiegarlo, fai schifo capisci? se fossi un uomo non mi farei fare nemmeno un pompino da quella boccaccia che hai....oppure mi laverei col bleach...
> nessuna moralita....
> l hai detto tu che tu non tradisci, quindi che ci fai tu qui???


What's bleach ?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> What's bleach ?


candeggina


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu devi restare qui. voglio presentarti un certo Bender e vedere che effetto vi fate reciprocamente.


no, oh! Benderino nostro no. Dopo la sciroccata che si era innamorata della compagna di università credendo fosse un uomo le vuoi presentare anche quella che ha bisogno di flirtare con una per poterle tromabre il fidanzato? ma dai...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> candeggina


Ma se una mi dovesse fare un pompino dopo che si è lavata la bocca col bleach non è che corro il rischio di ritrovarmi il creapopoli come quei jeans che si usavano negli anni 70, tutti chiazzati ?


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se una mi dovesse fare un pompino dopo che si è lavata la bocca col bleach non è che corro il rischio di ritrovarmi il creapopoli come quei jeans che si usavano negli anni 70, tutti chiazzati ?


Il Tuba ha il creapopoli dalmata!!!


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu forse non hai capito. nessuna sensibilita, non mi scatena nulla la tua storia, ne mi rimanda a brutti pensieri ne mi dipsero per il passato, fai proprio schifo tu e si vorrei che te ne andassi via, perche per me sei come la peste....cioe' non so come spiegarlo, fai schifo capisci? se fossi un uomo non mi farei fare nemmeno un pompino da quella boccaccia che hai....oppure mi laverei col bleach...
> nessuna moralita....
> l hai detto tu che tu non tradisci, quindi che ci fai tu qui???


sei veramente buffa... io farò pure schifo come amica, donna troia... o tutte le cose che vuoi dirmi ma tu sei la classica perbenista repressa tipica italiana; poi sei talmente ridicola che prima dici che non ti interessa nulla della mia storia poi vieni puntualmente a rispondere e commentare con i tuoi giudizi da suorina... altro esempio della tua ridicolaggine: se questo non è il posto per me perchè non ho tradito mi stai dicendo che lo è per te perchè hai tradito quindi? in tal caso allora non sei così brava e morale come vuoi apparire?
mah, sinceramente non me ne può fregare di meno di quello che dici....


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> mah guarda, ho cercato di spiegarlo prima; premesso che non ho nessuna propulsione verso il mio stesso sesso (e naturalmente non ho nulla in contrario verso chi cell'ha) devo dire che la situazione ha preso una piega a me inaspettata. Mentre prima frequentare e instaurare un rapporto con questa era una semplice necessità che serviva come controllo e anche per spazzar via eventuali dubbi che potessero nascere in lei...  dopo questo episodio c'è stato in me in fomento adrenalico dovuto alla celebralità della situazione; provo a spiegarmi meglio: non ho interesse verso questa, ne verso il suo corpo, ne per altre pratiche sessuali... quello che mi ha stimolato è stato il senso di sottomissione, di dominazione nei suoi confronti... una latente competizione femminile  che mi ha fatto sentire la vincitrice assoluta (e per favore evitate i soliti scontati commenti tipo "se ti serve questo per sentirti così..." , non mi serve questo, sto solo descrivendo le emozioni che ha provocato in me). In poche parole voglio riprovare tutte queste emozioni, è una droga che ormai mi ha preso


la sottomissione di cui parli è determinata dal fatto che la state ingannando, non è genuina.
niente giudizi morali, ma è così.
la cerebralità di cui parli ha, per me, un senso quando tutti sono consapevoli di tutto.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e non c'e' nemmno motivo che te lo spiego,.....
> lascia stare bender che con questa cretina non c entra proprio nulla....
> allucinante....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, oh! Benderino nostro no. Dopo la sciroccata che si era innamorata della compagna di università credendo fosse un uomo le vuoi presentare anche quella che ha bisogno di flirtare con una per poterle tromabre il fidanzato? ma dai...


Bender ha bisogno di una Padrona.    non dico che Eleonora sia il soggetto adatto,voglio solo vedere che effetto si fanno a vicenda.

dato che di piacere della crudeltà mentale si parla,e se leggete Tullio vi è conferma piena di questa sensazione, la cosa va approfondita.

anzi,sarei veramente curioso di far leggere i post di Eleonora a Bender per valutare come reagisce


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la sottomissione di cui parli è determinata dal fatto che la state ingannando, non è genuina.
> niente giudizi morali, ma è così.
> la cerebralità di cui parli ha, per me, un senso quando tutti sono consapevoli di tutto.


Quoto! Assolutamente!


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto! Assolutamente!



sì, mbè, in sostanza sta leggendo come sottomissione un atto di gentilezza (per me inconcepibile, poiché il massaggio ai piedi è molto intimo. vabbé, sembra la discussione di apertura di pulp fiction).


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, mbè, in sostanza sta leggendo come sottomissione un atto di gentilezza (per me inconcepibile, poiché il massaggio ai piedi è molto intimo. *vabbé, sembra la discussione di apertura di pulp fiction*).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> (In una delle versioni cinematografiche de "Le amicizie pericolose" la protagonista dichiara che il piacere supremo è proprio la crudeltà, anche se non mi pare Laclois le faccia mai dire qualcosa di simile).


nel libro invece è molto ben spiegata quella parte, anche meglio che nei film (ne ho visti due).
bellissimo, capolavoro.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, mbè, in sostanza sta leggendo come sottomissione un atto di gentilezza (per me inconcepibile, poiché il massaggio ai piedi è molto intimo. vabbé, sembra la discussione di apertura di pulp fiction).


Vede la sottomissione là dove vuole vederla, deve ancora sgrezzarsi e capire che il massimo è fare le cose quando sono espresse.
Probabile che ci avrebbe visto sottomissione anche se lei le avesse offerto un caffè, ma solo appunto perchè vuole vederla.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> sei veramente buffa... io farò pure schifo come amica, donna troia... o tutte le cose che vuoi dirmi ma tu sei la classica perbenista repressa tipica italiana; poi sei talmente ridicola che prima dici che non ti interessa nulla della mia storia poi vieni puntualmente a rispondere e commentare con i tuoi giudizi da suorina... altro esempio della tua ridicolaggine: se questo non è il posto per me perchè non ho tradito mi stai dicendo che lo è per te perchè hai tradito quindi? in tal caso allora non sei così brava e morale come vuoi apparire?
> mah, sinceramente non me ne può fregare di meno di quello che dici....


perbenista.....hahhahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
sei pure stupida quindi? ma che ci trova sto mezzo ometto del tuo amante? vabbe gli apri le gambe a comando...direi che sei abbastanza facile....
giudizi da suorina..(?)..non ho mai detto che non mi interessa la tua storia....sei stupida forte...
quanto fa 2+2?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu devi restare qui. voglio presentarti un certo Bender e vedere che effetto vi fate reciprocamente.


In effetti potrebbe essere un idea


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, oh! Benderino nostro no. Dopo la sciroccata che si era innamorata della compagna di università credendo fosse un uomo le vuoi presentare anche quella che ha bisogno di flirtare con una per poterle tromabre il fidanzato? ma dai...


Credo che si riferisse alla dominazione
Potrebbe funzionare


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tutte Mistress qui dentro eeehhh ? 

'ccidepippo


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vede la sottomissione là dove vuole vederla, deve ancora sgrezzarsi e capire che il massimo è fare le cose quando sono espresse.
> Probabile che ci avrebbe visto sottomissione anche se lei le avesse offerto un caffè, ma solo appunto perchè vuole vederla.


ma sì, le piace pigliarla per il culo, le piace che a lui piaccia lei che la prende per il culo ecc.
personalmente non è la cosa in sé che mi sconvolge, non è certo la prima persona che va a letto con il partner di un'amica, in questo senso non è che sia una persona orribile o che.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender ha bisogno di una Padrona.    non dico che Eleonora sia il soggetto adatto,voglio solo vedere che effetto si fanno a vicenda.
> 
> dato che di piacere della crudeltà mentale si parla,e se leggete Tullio vi è conferma piena di questa sensazione, la cosa va approfondita.
> 
> anzi,sarei veramente curioso di far leggere i post di Eleonora a Bender per valutare come reagisce


quindi vuoi davvero che sto soggetto rognoso apri gambe a tradimento, resti qui?
vabbe....devo iniziare una guerra per mettere nuove regole al regolamento visto che sono giorni di fuoco? 
perche lo sai quanto posso essere cagacazzi.....
vuoi la rogna nel tuo forum? il tifo?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il Tuba ha il creapopoli dalmata!!!


Dalmata una ceppa........un Pitbull


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vede la sottomissione là dove vuole vederla, deve ancora sgrezzarsi e capire che il massimo è fare le cose quando sono espresse.
> Probabile che ci avrebbe visto sottomissione anche se lei le avesse offerto un caffè, ma solo appunto perchè vuole vederla.


il trip infatti sta nel vedere quello che si vuole vedere,non in quello che c'è.

però il fatto che Eleonora trovi molto più eccitante il rapporto che si ta creando con la ragazza (non in termini saffoerotici, ma per il gioco di inganni) che quello col tipo,mi fa pensare che ci sia del potenziale inespresso ed inconsapevole in Eleonora.

anche per questo vorrei che Bender leggesse questo 3d per sapere che sensazioni ha lui.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutte Mistress qui dentro eeehhh ?
> 
> 'ccidepippo


Ma manco per il cazzo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo!!!


'giorno Milady


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

ritiriamo fuori modellounico? come mai quello efce cosi scalpore ? ah li pero si ve le donne si sono sentiote toccate nel profondo e via coi vaffanculo....
io a questa mi ci attacco come fa oscuro alle palle del conte, finche non se leva dai coglioni
schifo schifo schifo


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> guarda, sulla prima parte sono opinioni che ho già detto precedentemente che sono anche lecite... sul fatto che invece speri che me ne vada da questo forum... beh magari vista la tua sensibilità ti consiglio , per vivere meglio, di cambiare tu forum... prova a cercare quelli dei matrimoni e fidanzamenti felici, penso ce ne sono parecchi sai?? no perchè se speri di trovare cose che aggradano la tua moralità su un sito che si chiama tradimento.net non mi sembra che tu abbia capito poi molto


Cazzo! Tosta la tipa! Interessante! Un colpo bassissimo a tutti gli utenti traditi di questo forum ! Amo il politicamente scorretto!


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eleonora, curiosità mia,commentate anche cosa fa a letto con la fidanzata?
> Lui ti ha mai trombata prima o dopo lei anche nello stesso giorno?
> Ti racconta le sue prestazioni sessuali con lei?
> Ti è mai capitato di essere voi tre in una giornata qualsiasi e di aver
> ...


Eleonora rispondi a queste domande se puoi!


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dalmata una ceppa........un Pitbull


Sì sì...un pitbull dalmata!!!


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Lasciando un attimo da parte la morale (Caciottina non farti partire l'embolo, eh? )

Il fatto determinante, a mio modesto avviso, non è il fatto che lei è "amica" della fidanzata del suo amante e che lo abbia fatto per convenienza, questo è un gesto scorretto sicuramente.

Il punto è che la nostra nuova utente ha provato piacere mental-erotico nel gesto del massaggio ai piedi, che è alquanto simbolico... ed è su questo che Eleonora dovrebbe riflettere.

Concordo con Nicka e Dalida, cmq, che in certe dinamiche bisogna essere tutti consapevoli e consenzienti.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 'giorno Milady


'giorno Milord!


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì...un pitbull dalmata!!!
> 
> View attachment 9659


Sei grandissima!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


ahahah ma vaffanculo te e quel lurido che ti tromba.


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eleonora rispondi a queste domande se puoi!


la risposta è no a tutte le domande


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lasciando un attimo da parte la morale (Caciottina non farti partire l'embolo, eh? )
> 
> Il fatto determinante, a mio modesto avviso, non è il fatto che lei è "amica" della fidanzata del suo amante e che lo abbia fatto per convenienza, questo è un gesto scorretto sicuramente.
> 
> ...



pero ste domande con modellounico non te le sei fatte, come mai?


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei grandissima!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Visto che bellino!!!


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Visto che bellino!!!


E' stupendo! Tutto coccole!


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lasciando un attimo da parte la morale (Caciottina non farti partire l'embolo, eh? )
> 
> Il fatto determinante, a mio modesto avviso, non è il fatto che lei è "amica" della fidanzata del suo amante e che lo abbia fatto per convenienza, questo è un gesto scorretto sicuramente.
> 
> ...



ma non è che bisogna o che, per me la questione dominante, sottomesso ecc. è una cosa limitata a certi contesti e per motivi del tutto diversi, di altro ne so poco.
in genere mi pare che a eleonora faccia piacere ingannare questa tizia.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero ste domande con modellounico non te le sei fatte, come mai?


non ho capito


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma non è che bisogna o che, per me la questione dominante, sottomesso ecc. è una cosa limitata a certi contesti e per motivi del tutto diversi, di altro ne so poco.
> in genere mi pare che a eleonora faccia piacere ingannare questa tizia.


Che poi fondamentamente le è sconosciuta...quindi non ci vedo nemmeno tutta sta gran soddisfazione, ma è vero che ognuno si diverte come può...


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi fondamentamente le è sconosciuta...quindi non ci vedo nemmeno tutta sta gran soddisfazione, ma è vero che ognuno si diverte come può...


ah mbè, a ciascuno il suo, su questo io proprio non mi pronuncio.
in generale, si vuol dare una lettura che, a mio modesto parere, non c'entra molto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> la risposta è no a tutte le domande


Mi sei simpatica


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> non ho capito



quando entro modellounico che fece amio parere un atto molto meno vile di questa mezza donnetta , vi risentiste tutte...tutte oddio che uomo di merda etc etc....
adesso invece siamo qui a farci le domande sul perche lei abbia questa eccitazione nel bal bla bla.....???
seria?
Ti piace l orrido? non me ne sono mai accorta...
dai su.....e' disgustosa lei, la storia, lui, la location i piedi e tutte cose......
mi stupisce che ancora vi ci fate le domande....


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah mbè, a ciascuno il suo, su questo io proprio non mi pronuncio.
> in generale, si vuol dare una lettura che, a mio modesto parere, non c'entra molto.


Per come la metti giù tu in effetti non c'entra molto, può essere che si apra un certo tipo di dialogo, fermo restando che possa essere una storia vera.
Io ci vedo anche molta immaturità, giusto per essere educata.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma non è che bisogna o che, per me la questione dominante, sottomesso ecc. è una cosa limitata a certi contesti e per motivi del tutto diversi, di altro ne so poco.
> in genere mi pare che *a eleonora faccia piacere ingannare questa tizia*.


Sì, ma non solo, almeno da quello che leggo...
Intendo dire che lei la ingannava già da un po', perché le è scattato quello che dice proprio per quel frangente? E la sensazione che ha provato le si è attaccata addosso in questo modo coinvolgente e sconvolgente, tanto da venire a parlarne qui?
Poi, mi sbaglio e la faccio più contorta di quella che è. Sono mie sensazioni leggendo.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' stupendo! Tutto coccole!


Quando volete


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per come la metti giù tu in effetti non c'entra molto, può essere che si apra un certo tipo di dialogo, fermo restando che possa essere una storia vera.
> Io ci vedo anche molta immaturità, giusto per essere educata.



io rimango con delle riserve sulla veridicità. 

[video=youtube;ak9LOLDaglk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak9LOLDaglk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io rimango con delle riserve sulla veridicità.


Anche io, decisamente...


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> mah guarda, ho cercato di spiegarlo prima; premesso che non ho nessuna propulsione verso il mio stesso sesso (e naturalmente non ho nulla in contrario verso chi cell'ha) devo dire che la situazione ha preso una piega a me inaspettata. Mentre prima frequentare e instaurare un rapporto con questa era una semplice necessità che serviva come controllo e anche per spazzar via eventuali dubbi che potessero nascere in lei...  dopo questo episodio c'è stato in me in fomento adrenalico dovuto alla celebralità della situazione; provo a spiegarmi meglio: non ho interesse verso questa, ne verso il suo corpo, ne per altre pratiche sessuali... quello che mi ha stimolato è stato il senso di sottomissione, di dominazione nei suoi confronti... una latente competizione femminile  che mi ha fatto sentire la vincitrice assoluta (e per favore evitate i soliti scontati commenti tipo "se ti serve questo per sentirti così..." , non mi serve questo, sto solo descrivendo le emozioni che ha provocato in me). In poche parole voglio riprovare tutte queste emozioni, è una droga che ormai mi ha preso


mi era chiarissimo...esattamente quello che avevo percepito. NEl senso: sono strasicura che non vi siano mire omosessuali (anche io non sono contraria al tema), ma manco nell'anticamera del cervello, nè da parte tua nè sua, ne sono certa. Quello che invece mi sembra è che lei sia molto ingenua, 'candida', 'pura', al contrario di te (non sto qua a dire stronza, merda, blablabla che tanto so cose che non danno alcun valore aggiunto), te che trai la tua forza dalla situazione in cui stai 'sottomettendo' un'altra donna. E mi chiedo: perchè ti fa star bene sapere di essere "superiore" ad una del tuo stesso sesso? che problemi hai con il genere femminile? per caso ti senti inferiore tu alle donne tanto da dover dimostrare a te stessa che riesci ad avere la supremazia su di una? ti senti figa solo perchè "migliore" di una povera ingenua?
mi sembri (a mia sensazione) profondamente insicura se devi arrivare a trarre 'energia' e beneficio (quasi una droga) da questa situazione.
Non c'è qui nè un briciolo di amore/affetto per questo ragazzo (non è emerso mai nelle tue parole), nè un piacere nei confronti dell'altro sesso in se (che anche li, tutto sembra dalle tue parole tranne che ti faccia godere il maschio inteso come una bella scopata, di quelle che ti rimettono al mondo), ma l'unico interesse mi sembra nei confronti di questa ragazza. Povera. Vorrei tanto essere lei e scoprire tutto per farvi vedere chi è, invece, davvero, superiore a chi...ma non è detto che comprendereste. Perchè non si misura di certo da queste cose il valore di una persona.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ma non solo, almeno da quello che leggo...
> Intendo dire che lei la ingannava già da un po', perché le è scattato quello che dice proprio per quel frangente? E la sensazione che ha provato le si è attaccata addosso in questo modo coinvolgente e sconvolgente, tanto da venire a parlarne qui?
> Poi, mi sbaglio e la faccio più contorta di quella che è. Sono mie sensazioni leggendo.



secondo me Traccia (bentornata traccia!) ha centrato il punto, ma ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi io.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi fondamentamente le è sconosciuta...quindi non ci vedo nemmeno tutta sta gran soddisfazione, ma è vero che ognuno si diverte come può...


Che Eleonora stia facendo tutto da sola, credo l'abbia scritto fin dal primo suo post.

la confusione che sente è data dal fatto che non si spiega da cosa origini questo piacere perverso nell'ingannare questa ragazza, secondo me la risposta va ricercata nel piacere della crudeltà che ha ben spiegato Tullio qualche post addietro.

se davvero il nodo di tutto è nel perverso piacere della crudeltà,solo uno come Bender può riconoscere Eleonora in quanto tale


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me Traccia (bentornata traccia!) ha centrato il punto, ma ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi io.


Ciao Dalida! grazie
Ovviamente non ti sbagli dandomi ragione! ahahahahahha :rotfl:
scherzo


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> quando entro modellounico che fece amio parere un atto molto meno vile di questa mezza donnetta , vi risentiste tutte...tutte oddio che uomo di merda etc etc....
> adesso invece siamo qui a farci le domande sul perche lei abbia questa eccitazione nel bal bla bla.....???
> seria?
> Ti piace l orrido? non me ne sono mai accorta...
> ...


modellounnico era quello della lettera? Non ho partecipato, non lo capivo...

Non la sto giustificando. Tra l'altro mi sembra che a lei non interessi molto il giudizio morale.

Mi soffermavo sulla cosa che lei stessa ha messo in evidenza e per la quale è entrata qui.

Mi dispiace che tu sia così turbata, cmq...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì...un pitbull dalmata!!!
> 
> View attachment 9659


Ma questo è Tubino:inlove:


----------



## Don Chisciotte (21 Gennaio 2015)

Premetto che la storia potrà essere anche un fake, ma rimane tranquillamente verosimile e non tanto fuori dalla realtà.

Quindi parliamo pure dell'argomento.

La  modalità non mi piace ovviamente senza falsi moralisti e mi comporta un  modo di disapprovazione, ma sono daccordo con Dalida e a questo punto  urge mettere i puntini sulle "i": non c'è nessun atto di dominazione in  atto.

La sventurata, che probabilmente crede in rapporti come  l'amicizia e l'amore, si pone nei confronti degli altri in modo  semplicemente gentile e disponibile. Gesti ovviamente non apprezzati e  anzi derisi.

Sicuramente c'è crudeltà e il godimento nel  perpetrala, simile ai comportamenti di bullismo degli adolescenti. E'  questa la natura di quello che si legge( sempre posto sia vero).

Quindi  senza ombra di dubbio parliamo di ragazzi di età decisamente giovane(  perlomeno mentalmente) e che ritengono che l'aumento della propria  autostima e del proprio valore debba avvenire mediante l'indebolimento  di quella altrui( che in questo caso non c'è perchè la "vittima" è  inconsapevole, ma comunque la "carnefice" si fa passare il messaggio "io  sono migliore di te").

Ed è qui che allora prendono il  sopravvento, in modo malsano, tutti quei limiti di autostima e di  insicurezze che fanno vedere "figo" e adrenalitico quello che, in  realtà, non è altro che "cattiveria gratuita".

La mia propensione  a considerare l'evento non veritiero, quindi non è dato tanto dagli  episodi riportati( si fa anche di peggio pur di apparire a se stessi  "migliori" di quello che si è), ma dal fatto che una persona con tali  caratteristiche ci possa anche stare, ma due sono anche troppe.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> modellounnico era quello della lettera? Non ho partecipato, non lo capivo...
> 
> Non la sto giustificando. Tra l'altro mi sembra che a lei non interessi molto il giudizio morale.
> 
> ...


aridaje, non sono turbata (non mi turba per il semplice fatto che io sono ancora amica della mia amica bastarda), sono schifata che e' diverso e la cosa peggiore lolina e' proprio questo....che state a guardare questo piuttosto che quello....
si modellounico era quello della lettera. e qui leggo nick che si risentirono oltremodo quella volta...come mai a nessuno e' venuto in mente di pensare al perche lui avesse fatto quella cosa.? 
no era solo schifoso quello che aveva fatto...
cmq vi lascio il giochino.....buon divertimento....e lavatevi dopo che questa vi passa rogna tifo scabbia e quant altro...

firmato: la moralista italiana suorina


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me Traccia (bentornata traccia!) ha centrato il punto, ma ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi io.


sì, Traccia (bentornata anche da me ) coglie bene...
Ribadisco che a me colpisce il fatto che questa "consapevolezza" di Eleonora è scattata dall'atto del massaggio ai piedi, perché tutto quello che dice Traccia c'era anche prima di questo episodio...


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> La mia propensione  a considerare l'evento non veritiero, quindi non è dato tanto dagli  episodi riportati( si fa anche di peggio pur di apparire a se stessi  "migliori" di quello che si è), ma dal fatto che una persona con tali  caratteristiche ci possa anche stare, ma due sono anche troppe.


vabbé, ste cose sempre in due si fanno.
ad ogni modo, anni fa, conoscevo una che aveva una storia con il fidanzato di una delle ragazze con cui viveva. ricordo anche un'altra ragazza che sentiva tramite chat, e poi mi sa ci fu un incontro in cui non si concluse, con un amico del suo fidanzato.
in entrambi i casi, partner e amico parlavano anche del fidanzato e della fidanzata.
non è una cosa mai sentita.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ma l'età degli attori di questo drammone ?


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> aridaje, non sono turbata (non mi turba per il semplice fatto che io sono ancora amica della mia amica bastarda), sono schifata che e' diverso e la cosa peggiore lolina e' proprio questo....che state a guardare questo piuttosto che quello....
> si modellounico era quello della lettera. e qui leggo nick che si risentirono oltremodo quella volta...come mai a nessuno e' venuto in mente di pensare al perche lui avesse fatto quella cosa.?
> no era solo schifoso quello che aveva fatto...
> cmq vi lascio il giochino.....buon divertimento....e lavatevi dopo che questa vi passa rogna tifo scabbia e quant altro...
> ...


Ok non sei turbata, ma fastidio lo hai provato e io lo rispetto. Lo dico spesso che si filtra col proprio vissuto.

Non è questione di voler vedere o non vedere: che sia scorretta è evidente e palese. Lei lo sa e se ne crogiola anche e pure questo non va a suo favore.

Cmq, è qui con delle domande ben precise e si può scegliere di risponderle oppure no... vorrà dire che mi rifarò la doccia... devo andare a cercare la cuffia per i capelli, perché li ho appena lavati e non vorrei bagnarli di nuovo 

firmato: suora laica 

(apriamo un ordine tutto nostro? )


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Premetto che la storia potrà essere anche un fake, ma rimane tranquillamente verosimile e non tanto fuori dalla realtà.
> 
> Quindi parliamo pure dell'argomento.
> 
> ...


sai che c'è? che almeno, nel bullismo, c'è la trasparenza: il bullo ci mette tutta la sua faccia. 
Non lo giustifico ovvio, ma lo 'stimo' di più rispetto a quest'altra situazione...Ti piace vincere facile? Bonsci bonsci bo bo bon.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo è Tubino:inlove:


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'età degli attori di questo drammone ?


ottima domanda :up:

ogni tanto neury rientra dalla vancanza? :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'età degli attori di questo drammone ?


spero siano sulla ventina, ma d'altro canto lo pensavo anche di un altro tizio che poi non era lui quindi non ci prendo molto su ste cose.


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

L'unica sottomessa a me pare lei, che per avere le briciole che questo qua le concede si attacca alla fidanzata come una cozza e aspetta scodinzolante gli input finto porno di lui e vuole sentirsi superiore a l'ignara anche se è una ruotina di scorta noiosetta che va manipolata un po per ravvivare l'eros scadente di lui

Non metto nemmeno una virgola[emoji2]


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non metto nemmeno una virgola[emoji2]



con #frevvipers in firma non devi giustificarti di nulla.
stima per te.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'unica sottomessa a me pare lei, che per avere le briciole che questo qua le concede si attacca alla fidanzata come una cozza e aspetta scodinzolante gli input finto porno di lui e vuole sentirsi superiore a l'ignara anche se è una ruotina di scorta noiosetta che va manipolata un po per ravvivare l'eros scadente di lui
> 
> *Non metto nemmeno una virgola*[emoji2]


Buciarda.


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> con #frevvipers in firma non devi giustificarti di nulla.
> stima per te.


#Cicciobombo Ale ripensaci[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> #Cicciobombo Ale ripensaci[emoji2] [emoji2]


ahahahahah!
#Aleseieffettivamentegrasso


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> mi era chiarissimo...esattamente quello che avevo percepito. NEl senso: sono strasicura che non vi siano mire omosessuali (anche io non sono contraria al tema), ma manco nell'anticamera del cervello, nè da parte tua nè sua, ne sono certa. Quello che invece mi sembra è che lei sia molto ingenua, 'candida', 'pura', al contrario di te (non sto qua a dire stronza, merda, blablabla che tanto so cose che non danno alcun valore aggiunto), te che trai la tua forza dalla situazione in cui stai 'sottomettendo' un'altra donna. E mi chiedo: perchè ti fa star bene sapere di essere "superiore" ad una del tuo stesso sesso? che problemi hai con il genere femminile? per caso ti senti inferiore tu alle donne tanto da dover dimostrare a te stessa che riesci ad avere la supremazia su di una? ti senti figa solo perchè "migliore" di una povera ingenua?
> mi sembri (a mia sensazione) profondamente insicura se devi arrivare a trarre 'energia' e beneficio (quasi una droga) da questa situazione.
> Non c'è qui nè un briciolo di amore/affetto per questo ragazzo (non è emerso mai nelle tue parole), nè un piacere nei confronti dell'altro sesso in se (che anche li, tutto sembra dalle tue parole tranne che ti faccia godere il maschio inteso come una bella scopata, di quelle che ti rimettono al mondo), ma l'unico interesse mi sembra nei confronti di questa ragazza. Povera. Vorrei tanto essere lei e scoprire tutto per farvi vedere chi è, invece, davvero, superiore a chi...ma non è detto che comprendereste. Perchè non si misura di certo da queste cose il valore di una persona.


guarda come ho ripetuto post fa con questo ragazzo ho un rapporto che è esclusivamente fisico basato sul sesso ... e non è che la cosa non mi interessi, anzi... solo che non sto qui a raccontare le varie sfaccettature dei nostri incontri... ho mirato a narrare semplicemente la situazione particolare che si è venuta a creare con la ragazza.
Per quanto riguarda i vari aspetti di analisi psicologica sui motivi che fanno nascere questa voglia di dominazione ecc. io scinderei le due cose; non ho una vita con carenze particolari che mi fanno sentire il bisogno di un episodio del genere per sentirmi appagata... si è trattato solo di un episodio che racchiude in se una componente celebrale stimolante... è un po come la gente che ama pratiche estreme tipo farsi calpestare, frustare, legare ecc. non penso lo facciamo perchè nella vita gli manche qualcosa, lo fanno semplicemente perchè la pratica stimola la loro psiche.
Ti ripeto non dico che l'episodio mi fa sentire superiore come persona, che valgo di più o simili, voglio solo far intendere che è una cosa rapportata a quel contesto e a quella situazione particolare, esule dai normali parametri della vita di tutti i giorni


----------



## Don Chisciotte (21 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> sai che c'è? che almeno, nel bullismo, c'è la trasparenza: il bullo ci mette tutta la sua faccia.
> Non lo giustifico ovvio, ma lo 'stimo' di più rispetto a quest'altra situazione...Ti piace vincere facile? Bonsci bonsci bo bo bon.



Daccordo con te e infatti la diversità la scrivo dopo. Ma mi premeva dimostrare di come certe crudeltà non siano così fuori dal mondo.

Se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta però, il bullismo non si manifesta sempre e comunque mediante la violenza fisica( tipicamente maschile, ma i tempi stanno cambianto), ma anche mediante l'isolamento e le maldicenze( tipicamente femminle).

Comunque il punto che volevo sottolineare è proprio di come le insicurezze e una certa bassa autostima crea dei meccanismi che dal di fuori riteniamo incomprensibili e sgradevoli. Tutto qua.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

secondo me, per ora, è una miscela tra meschinità e bassa autostima. 
Cioè, solo attraverso un sotterfugio, un gioco sleale ... crede di vincere. 
Un piacere, che richiede sempre di più ... visto che in altri modi, non ci arriva. 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Daccordo con te e infatti la diversità la scrivo dopo. Ma mi premeva dimostrare di come certe crudeltà non siano così fuori dal mondo.
> 
> Se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta però, il bullismo non si manifesta sempre e comunque mediante la violenza fisica( tipicamente maschile, ma i tempi stanno cambianto), ma anche mediante l'isolamento e le maldicenze( tipicamente femminle).
> 
> Comunque il punto che volevo sottolineare è proprio di come le insicurezze e una certa bassa autostima crea dei meccanismi che dal di fuori riteniamo incomprensibili e sgradevoli. Tutto qua.


:up::up::smile:


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, per ora, è una miscela tra meschinità e bassa autostima.
> Cioè, solo attraverso un sotterfugio, un gioco sleale ... crede di vincere.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 
Per questo deve indagare dentro di sé su questo tipo di "piacere" che ha provato e canalizzarlo su comportamenti più corretti e consapevoli...


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Per questo deve indagare dentro di sé su questo tipo di "piacere" che ha provato e canalizzarlo su comportamenti più corretti e consapevoli...



Ciao

è un gioco pericoloso. È un autogol. Se attraverso vie traverse ricevi certi piaceri, 
che in altre occasioni chiare non ricevi, ci caschi con tutte le scarpe. È come una droga. 
La nostra autostima ... ne diviene dipendente ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.

Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.

Infantile. Punto. Invece di godersi il massaggio, whatsappa pure quell'altro coglione.

Ma perché l'uomo che gode a raccontare di quando si faceva spompinare subito dopo che lei ha finito di parlare con lui al telefono ? 

Poveracci. Tutta gente che ha un inespresso  bisogno del cazzo di stare avanti. Tutta gente che ha bisogno di dire: Sto avanti. Tutti coglioni che quando si girano indietro e guardano quelli che stanno indietro sorridono beffardi dicendo: He he he he Io sto avanti, e invece non capiscono che quello che sta dietro in realtà li sta doppiando.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> è un po come la gente che ama pratiche estreme tipo farsi calpestare, frustare, legare ecc.



non è per niente la stessa cosa.
in quei contesti ci sono (anzi ci devono essere) consensualità e reciprocità.
è quella che manca a voialtri.


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> guarda come ho ripetuto post fa con questo ragazzo ho un rapporto che è esclusivamente fisico basato sul sesso ... e non è che la cosa non mi interessi, anzi... solo che non sto qui a raccontare le varie sfaccettature dei nostri incontri... ho mirato a narrare semplicemente la situazione particolare che si è venuta a creare con la ragazza.
> Per quanto riguarda i vari aspetti di analisi psicologica sui motivi che fanno nascere questa voglia di dominazione ecc. io scinderei le due cose; non ho una vita con carenze particolari che mi fanno sentire il bisogno di un episodio del genere per sentirmi appagata... *si è trattato solo di un episodio che racchiude in se una componente celebrale stimolante... è un po come la gente che ama pratiche estreme tipo farsi calpestare, frustare, legare ecc. non penso lo facciamo perchè nella vita gli manche qualcosa, lo fanno semplicemente perchè la pratica stimola la loro psiche.*
> Ti ripeto non dico che l'episodio mi fa sentire superiore come persona, che valgo di più o simili, voglio solo far intendere che è una cosa rapportata a quel contesto e a quella situazione particolare, esule dai normali parametri della vita di tutti i giorni


io penso invece che le persone che hanno bisogno di queste pratiche 'forti' per sentire qualcosa è perchè di loro...non sentono un caxxo (ops!). Sono insensibili! Non avvertono più emozioni dalla vita e dalle cose semplici e naturali.
Si arriva ad essere così insensibili che pur di provare qualcosa si ricorre a fare assurdità del genere.
Se solo fossimo più umani, se solo fossimo più affettivi, se solo sentissimo qualcosa, non avremmo bisogno di questi palliativi paradossali. Ma ci basterebbe un tramonto. (vabbè col tramonto lho sparata grossa  ma spero tu avrai colto il senso di quello che penso).


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma l'età degli attori di questo drammone ?


sparo: secondo me lei ha 35 anni (come da suo nick)
quindi manco tanto piskella direi...
ma nin so


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.
> 
> Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.
> 
> ...



ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh  stavo aspettando che qualcuno dicesse finalmente l'unica cosa importante 

potete chiudere il thread 
:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io penso invece che le persone che hanno bisogno di queste pratiche 'forti' per sentire qualcosa è perchè di loro...non sentono un caxxo (ops!). Sono insensibili! Non avvertono più emozioni dalla vita e dalle cose semplici e naturali.
> Si arriva ad essere così insensibili che pur di provare qualcosa si ricorre a fare assurdità del genere.
> Se solo fossimo più umani, se solo fossimo più affettivi, se solo sentissimo qualcosa, non avremmo bisogno di questi palliativi paradossali. Ma ci basterebbe un tramonto. (vabbè col tramonto lho sparata grossa  ma spero tu avrai colto il senso di quello che penso).


Dissento, non ho tempo per spiegare, ma dissento...appena riesco mi esprimo.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh  *stavo aspettando che qualcuno dicesse finalmente l'unica cosa importante *
> 
> potete chiudere il thread
> :carneval:


Bisognava far salire la suspans prima. Nun me potevo giocà sta carta a inizio thread.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> guarda come ho ripetuto post fa con questo ragazzo ho un rapporto che è esclusivamente fisico basato sul sesso ... e non è che la cosa non mi interessi, anzi...* solo che non sto qui a raccontare le varie sfaccettature dei nostri incontri.*.. ho mirato a narrare semplicemente la situazione particolare che si è venuta a creare con la ragazza.
> Per quanto riguarda i vari aspetti di analisi psicologica sui motivi che fanno nascere questa voglia di dominazione ecc. io scinderei le due cose; non ho una vita con carenze particolari che mi fanno sentire il bisogno di un episodio del genere per sentirmi appagata... si è trattato solo di un episodio che racchiude in se una componente celebrale stimolante... è un po come la gente che ama pratiche estreme tipo farsi calpestare, frustare, legare ecc. non penso lo facciamo perchè nella vita gli manche qualcosa, lo fanno semplicemente perchè la pratica stimola la loro psiche.
> Ti ripeto non dico che l'episodio mi fa sentire superiore come persona, che valgo di più o simili, voglio solo far intendere che è una cosa rapportata a quel contesto e a quella situazione particolare, esule dai normali parametri della vita di tutti i giorni



peccato, era l'unica cosa che mi interessava


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un gioco pericoloso. È un autogol. Se attraverso vie traverse ricevi certi piaceri,
> che in altre occasioni chiare non ricevi, ci caschi con tutte le scarpe. È come una droga.
> ...



Sì. Per questo bisogna essere consapevoli, per non fare e non farsi del male...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisognava far salire la suspans prima. Nun me potevo giocà sta carta a inizio thread.



lascio a farfietta la parolina magica che ti spetta di diritto


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.
> 
> Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.
> 
> ...


Questa è bella e me la metto sul frigo...


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.
> 
> Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.
> 
> ...


e chi l'ha detto che non me lo sono goduto? se leggi in una delle mie prime risposte affermo proprio questo 





eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> Riguardo la storia del massaggio: è nata per caso, non avevo premeditato nulla... paradossalmente è stata lei con i suoi modi che mi ha portato dentro quella situazione e che dire... lo ammetto, mi è piaciuto per tanti motivi di cui molti sono moralmente e politicamente scorretti: il primo e più banale è quello del massaggio in se, rilassante, perfetto per il momento e oltretutto la tipa ci sapeva fare.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato, era l'unica cosa che mi interessava


a me invece interesserebbe sapere la coppa di Eleonora,ma non vorrei apparire troppo maniaco


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto che non me lo sono goduto? se leggi in una delle mie prime risposte affermo proprio questo[/QUOTE
> 
> Scusa, sai, io vengo poco qui e leggo sempre di fretta e scrivo anche veloce.
> Benvenuta collega traditrice e attenta alle meastrine che sparano. Non capiscono invece quanto ci divertiamo.......infatti con l'ultima preda.......
> ...


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scusa, sai, io vengo poco qui e leggo sempre di fretta e scrivo anche veloce.
> Benvenuta collega traditrice e attenta alle meastrine che sparano. Non capiscono invece quanto ci divertiamo.......infatti con l'ultima preda.......
> 
> At salut.


Tuba, vai dal medico: la lotharite può portare gravi conseguenze!


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> eleonoraB35 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e chi l'ha detto che non me lo sono goduto? se leggi in una delle mie prime risposte affermo proprio questo[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Anatema.



zadig ha detto:


> Tuba, vai dal medico: la lotharite può portare gravi conseguenze!


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto che non me lo sono goduto? se leggi in una delle mie prime risposte affermo proprio questo



ma per curiosità, hai anche dei rapporti sociali normali, vale a dire improntati sulla stima, rispetto, amicizia, serietà etc.?
perchè se li hai, ti basterebbe domandarti fino a che punto sei disposta ad arrivare con questa situazione, secondo me


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Ciao Eleonora, benvenuta.
Come alcuni, credo che la storia sia paradossale. Mica impossibile, sia chiaro. Ma attaccarsi a un massaggio collegandoci una dominazione, una supremazia, mi pare fuori dal contesto della storia: o sei una feticista del massaggio ai piedi, oppure direi che il tuo "sberleffo" è decisamente più vivo mentre ti fai sbattere dal tizio della tua conoscente, o magari godi dei racconti di lui che fanno di te la mantide ("con te godo di più", "tu succhi meglio", "tu mi arrapi anche solo in foto", "lei è una figa di legno", ecc.) che sicuramente non mancheranno, visto che lui "va fuori di testa" per una foto...
Ora - fermo restando che, per dare un giudizio, mi piacerebbe conoscere età e contesto di tutti e 3 (lavorate? studiate?) - sai quali sono le cose che non capisco?
1) sto tizio si mette insieme alla tua rivale DOPO che voi già flirtavate. Non ti sei fatta un'opinione, sul punto? Cioè, capirei se tu e lui foste una coppia "storica" di amici/trombamici...Ma lui perchè ha creato un legame con questa? Visto che da subito si eccita ad umiliarla, e ha creato con te un consorzio in tal senso, perchè starci insieme? La risposta a questa domanda mi farebbe capire se lui vale tutto sto tuo accanimento, perchè mi pare proprio di no..
2) a te piaceva lui, che si mette con un'altra. E decidi di conoscerla e fare la finta amica "per controllarla". Ma controllare cosa? Che ti frega se lo viene a sapere? Perchè tanto sbattersi fin dall'inizio per una storia di solo sesso?

Cioè, a me sembra assurdo tutta questa concentrazione affinchè "lei non sappia" (fingersi amica, inviti a cena, ecc.), contraddetti da foto scattate ed inviate, ovvero da tracce evidentissimi di quello che sta accadendo.
E' questo che non torna.

In generale, vuoi sapere se pensiamo sia arrapante sentirsi "avanti", come dice Tuba? Concordo con te. Da uomo, mi ha sempre eccitato sentirmi paragonare favorevolmente al "cornuto" di turno. Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole. L'amante spesso è un saprofago dei sentimenti altrui.
Ma un conto è questo, e un conto è "costruirsela" fin dall'inizio una storia del genere. Ma lui è tanto strafigo da meritare sto complotto CIA, tanto del tuo tempo, e il tuo soprassedere sul fatto che ha il carattere di un platelminto?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma per curiosità, hai anche dei rapporti sociali normali, vale a dire improntati sulla stima, rispetto, amicizia, serietà etc.?


Io vorrei sapere anche se paga il canone sul conto corrente.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma per curiosità, hai anche dei rapporti sociali normali, vale a dire improntati sulla stima, rispetto, amicizia, serietà etc.?
> perchè se li hai, ti basterebbe domandarti fino a che punto sei disposta ad arrivare con questa situazione, secondo me


free, ma sì che li avrà. è che sta leggendo con una lente trasgressiva (vabbé, diciamo presunta tale) una situazione che non è poi così rara (andare a letto con il partner di un amico o un conoscente).


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere anche se paga il canone sul conto corrente.



eh?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lascio a farfietta la parolina magica che ti spetta di diritto


paraculo?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> eh?


Son domande.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anatema.


mi fa una pippa un semplice anatema: ho fatto il vaccino contro la ultimite, quindi sto in una botte de fero!


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

@eleonora

Se non fosse che scrivi "celeblale" e questo ti pone anni luce di distanza da Madame de Merteuil, a me sei simpatica.
Sono infatti certa che ti commuovi per i bambini che soffrono la fame, che provi istintiva pietà per i cani abbandonati, che qualcuno potrebbe affermare di essere stato beneficato dal tuo buon cuore in qualche occasione, che esiste chi ti vuole bene e chi a tu vuoi bene. Ovviamente non si tratta di quei due di cui ci parli.
Mi sei simpatica, perché riconosci questo piacere della perfidia, e io non posso garantire che vi siano esseri viventi dotati di cervello che ne siano mai stati immuni, indipendentemente dal sesso a cui appartenevano.
La sola cosa che mi sento di dirti è metterti in guardia circa il fatto che questi esercizi di perfidia, che regalano inusitati piaceri, rischiano di diventare ragioni sufficienti di appagamento, e nel diventarlo precludono ben più appaganti vie di appagamento, che sono quelle che vengono dall'esercizio della virtù.
L'esercizio della virtù non ha molto a che fare col piacere, e però nemmeno col dovere, ma con una decisa coerenza con quelli che si chiamano sentimenti. Coltiva qualche sentimento, se ne hai la possibilità. Non te ne pentirai.
Rifletti.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> di solito ste cose si curano con un soggiorno alle Svalbard. in mutande e proprio in questa stagione


Che fai sbagli i quote?:rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> free, *ma sì che li avrà*. è che sta leggendo con una lente trasgressiva (vabbé, diciamo presunta tale) una situazione che non è poi così rara (andare a letto con il partner di un amico o un conoscente).


appunto, anche secondo me
quindi era per dire che se si trova in una situazione molto squallida, è anche farina del suo sacco
altrochè trasgressione!:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> di solito ste cose si curano con un soggiorno alle Svalbard.   in mutande e proprio in questa stagione


e con la borsa di ghiaccio sulle palle.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece interesserebbe sapere la coppa di Eleonora,ma non vorrei apparire troppo maniaco


Noooo perchè dovresti


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece interesserebbe sapere la coppa di Eleonora,ma non vorrei apparire troppo maniaco


timidone! 



Tubarao ha detto:


> Scusa, sai, io vengo poco qui e leggo sempre di fretta e scrivo anche veloce.
> Benvenuta collega traditrice e attenta alle meastrine che sparano. Non capiscono invece quanto ci divertiamo.......infatti con l'ultima preda.......
> 
> At salut.


:scared:


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @eleonora
> 
> Se non fosse che scrivi "celeblale" e questo ti pone anni luce di distanza da Madame de Merteuil, a me sei simpatica.
> Sono infatti certa che ti commuovi per i bambini che soffrono la fame, che provi istintiva pietà per i cani abbandonati, che qualcuno potrebbe affermare di essere stato beneficato dal tuo buon cuore in qualche occasione, che esiste chi ti vuole bene e chi a tu vuoi bene. Ovviamente non si tratta di quei due di cui ci parli.
> ...



quoto anche se sembri un po' la mamma di hitler


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto anche se sembri un po' la mamma di hitler


:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto anche se sembri un po' la mamma di hitler


A me sembrava Rabarbaro.

Post molto bello quello di fantastica.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar::sonar:



non le ha dato ascolto, mi pare!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @eleonora
> 
> Se non fosse che scrivi "celeblale" e questo ti pone anni luce di distanza da Madame de Merteuil, a me sei simpatica.
> Sono infatti certa che ti commuovi per i bambini che soffrono la fame, che provi istintiva pietà per i cani abbandonati, che qualcuno potrebbe affermare di essere stato beneficato dal tuo buon cuore in qualche occasione, che esiste chi ti vuole bene e chi a tu vuoi bene. Ovviamente non si tratta di quei due di cui ci parli.
> ...


Ecco brava. Ascolta Fantastica. :up:

Fatti raccontare pure quando quello che se la scopava se la portò a casa sua, nel letto suo e della moglie, e cose così. 

Fatti raccontare della coerenza e della virtù e di come si coltivano i sentimenti.

Ma fatemi il cazzo del piacere.....


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *A me sembrava Rabarbaro.*
> 
> Post molto bello quello di fantastica.



forse la mamma di  hitler era una capra, chissà!


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @eleonora
> 
> Se non fosse che scrivi "celeblale" e questo ti pone anni luce di distanza da Madame de Merteuil, a me sei simpatica.
> Sono infatti certa che ti commuovi per i bambini che soffrono la fame, che provi istintiva pietà per i cani abbandonati, che qualcuno potrebbe affermare di essere stato beneficato dal tuo buon cuore in qualche occasione, che esiste chi ti vuole bene e chi a tu vuoi bene. Ovviamente non si tratta di quei due di cui ci parli.
> ...


Bello. Pure questo va sul frigo...


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai sbagli i quote?:rotfl:


beccato! :rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco brava. Ascolta Fantastica. :up:
> 
> Fatti raccontare pure quando quello che se la scopava se la portò a casa sua, nel letto suo e della moglie, e cose così.
> 
> ...



??????????????
ma perchè attacchi la Fantastica[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] in questo modo pessimo[/FONT]? ma ti pare il caso??


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @eleonora
> 
> Se non fosse che scrivi "celeblale" e questo ti pone anni luce di distanza da Madame de Merteuil, a me sei simpatica.
> Sono infatti certa che ti commuovi per i bambini che soffrono la fame, che provi istintiva pietà per i cani abbandonati, che qualcuno potrebbe affermare di essere stato beneficato dal tuo buon cuore in qualche occasione, che esiste chi ti vuole bene e chi a tu vuoi bene. Ovviamente non si tratta di quei due di cui ci parli.
> ...


grazie del consiglio :up: riguardo i sentimenti, beh sarebbe da aprire un thread a parte ... ho coltivato anche quelli, a volte con buoni risultati a volte meno; riguardo gli esercizi di perfidia come li chiami tu è solo un momento di trasgressione...che per molti di voi non lo è perchè non la vedono tale ecc. ma le emozioni sono soggettive, magari sarò scontata.. quello che vi pare... ma è così


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ??????????????
> ma perchè attacchi la Fantastica in questo modo pessimo? ma ti pare il caso??


Ma perché vedi attacchi ovunque ?  E' un post colorito forse, ma certamente non ho motivo di attaccare Fantastica....ma soffrissi un po' di sindrome d'accerchiamento tu ?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse la mamma di  hitler era una capra, chissà!


ahahhahahahahahahaahhaahah


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché vedi attacchi ovunque ?  E' un post colorito forse, ma certamente non ho motivo di attaccare Fantastica....ma soffrissi un po' di sindrome d'accerchiamento tu ?


ovunque? sarebbe?

no, non ho nemmeno quella sindrome, mi spiace


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché vedi attacchi ovunque ?  E' un post colorito forse, ma certamente non ho motivo di attaccare Fantastica....ma soffrissi un po' di sindrome d'accerchiamento tu ?


Mo googlo "sindrome d'accerchiamento" si sa mai che trovo la definizione. 

Magari esce pure il forum..! 

TRADI.NET SU WIKI..!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ovunque? sarebbe?
> 
> no, non ho nemmeno quella sindrome, mi spiace


Minchia, tu già conoscevi il significato della sindrome.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece interesserebbe sapere la coppa di Eleonora,ma non vorrei apparire troppo maniaco



epperò vedi che mi si è risollevato D) il confessionale?


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, tu già conoscevi il significato della sindrome.



però ho scoperto che la pitbull che ho in affido ha ancora la filaria, bel guaio:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> grazie del consiglio :up: riguardo i sentimenti, beh sarebbe da aprire un thread a parte ... ho coltivato anche quelli, a volte con buoni risultati a volte meno; riguardo gli esercizi di perfidia come li chiami tu è solo un momento di trasgressione...che per molti di voi non lo è perchè non la vedono tale ecc. ma le emozioni sono soggettive, magari sarò scontata.. quello che vi pare... ma è così



Vai liscia, tranquilla. Qua mi hanno insegnato che oltre il bianco e il nero esistono altri colori. c'è chi li vede c'è chi invece, no. Questione soltanto di aperture, si spera in tutto, si spera discutendo. Ma un po la presa in giro ci sta, essù. due risate tra amici che smorzano, non fanno male


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però ho scoperto che la pitbull che ho in affido ha ancora la filaria, bel guaio:unhappy:



Sono drammi questi, ma che vuoi farci, o si curano o.. boh


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> grazie del consiglio :up: riguardo i sentimenti, beh sarebbe da aprire un thread a parte ... ho coltivato anche quelli, a volte con buoni risultati a volte meno; riguardo gli esercizi di perfidia come li chiami tu è solo un momento di trasgressione...che per molti di voi non lo è perchè non la vedono tale ecc. ma le emozioni sono soggettive, magari sarò scontata.. quello che vi pare... ma è così


Non cadere in questo errore di valutazione. Non è "un momento": il piacere che dà, che hai scoperto, è tale che rischia di diventare un habitus. Valutalo con intelligenza: per cominciare, non sminuirlo. 
Per cominciare, pensa che invischiata in questa relazione a tre stai perdendo l'occasione di provare un sentimento di qualche tipo per qualcuno.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono drammi questi, ma che vuoi farci, o si curano o.. boh



e per di più l'ultimo intestatario è agli arresti domiciliari, volevo fargli firmare la cessione ma le cose si complicano:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> grazie del consiglio :up: riguardo i sentimenti, beh sarebbe da aprire un thread a parte ... ho coltivato anche quelli, a volte con buoni risultati a volte meno; riguardo gli esercizi di perfidia come li chiami *tu è solo un momento di trasgressione*...che per molti di voi non lo è perchè non la vedono tale ecc. ma le emozioni sono soggettive, magari sarò scontata.. quello che vi pare... ma è così


questo tuo momento di trasgressione come lo chiami tu, che altro non e' che un gioco per te, potrebbe fare male ma molto male a piu di una persona, te compresa.
non hai nemmeno la vaga idea a che gioco tu stia giocando, non lo sai e sei qui a chiederlo.
e pensi che io sia suora e perbenista e a me dei motivi che ti stanno spingendo a provare questo senso si vittoria (parole tue) di trasgressione, etc etc non me puo fregare di meno perche qualsiasi essi siano, ti stanno portando a fare questo...
apri un thread scrivendo che sei l amante e di uno e amica della ragazza di questo.
poi non perdi un secondo a specificare che non e' tua amica e tu non sei sua amica ma e' che e' tutta una questione di convenienza, il che tu credi che la faccia passare minore di quello che e', ma forse e' anche peggio.
non e' trasgressione, e non e' un momento. la trasgressione non ha nulla a che vedere nel provare piacere nell umiliare una persona e dissento anche da chi ti dice che e' dominazione. ma di che cazzo parlate???
questo uomo non e' tuo. e tu lo sai, l'unica cosa che puoi fare per fare stare meglio te stessa e' calcare la mano il piu possibile, metterti in quella posizione per cui ti senti vittoriosa....vittoriosa in una competizione in cui stai partecipando solo tu, e lo fai e ti diverti ad umiliare quell altra poveraccia perche se solo ti fermassi un secondo a fare i conti non tanto con quello che stai facendo, a me non scandalizza il tradimento, ma a come lo stai facendo ti sputeresti addosso.
questa cosa che tu stai facendo non la potresti mai fare senza elevare i tuoi pensieri a potere, e le tue gambe a 2 di bastoni.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco brava. Ascolta Fantastica. :up:
> 
> Fatti raccontare pure quando quello che se la scopava se la portò a casa sua, nel letto suo e della moglie, e cose così.
> 
> ...


Capisco la frecciata

Correggo l'inesattezza circa il letto, che fu precluso, perché "lasceresti il tuo odore e io non posso certo cambiare le lenzuola perché sarebbe sospetto". Quanto alla virtù, ho spiegato più volte che la felicità l'ho fatta a pezzi proprio insieme alla virtù quando ho ceduto e so che non la riagguanterò mai più. Perché una cosa è certa: nulla di ciò che è stato fatto è mai più cancellabile. Mai. Eleonora è ancora in tempo, perché ancora non ha conosciuto un amore vero, mentre io l'avevo e l'ho fatto a pezzi.
Meglio, così?


----------



## eleonoraB35 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non cadere in questo errore di valutazione. Non è "un momento": il piacere che dà, che hai scoperto, è tale che rischia di diventare un habitus. Valutalo con intelligenza: per cominciare, non sminuirlo.
> Per cominciare, pensa che invischiata in questa relazione a tre stai perdendo l'occasione di provare un sentimento di qualche tipo per qualcuno.


e chi l'ha detto che se incontrassi quel "qualcuno" non proverei questi sentimenti? non è perchè sto invischiata in questa storia che cammino con i paraocchi



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai liscia, tranquilla. Qua mi hanno insegnato che oltre il bianco e il nero esistono altri colori. c'è chi li vede c'è chi invece, no. Questione soltanto di aperture, si spera in tutto, si spera discutendo. Ma un po la presa in giro ci sta, essù. due risate tra amici che smorzano, non fanno male


ma infatti mica me la sono presa, anzi... non me la sono presa per tutti gli insulti ricevuti, figuriamoci


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Capisco la frecciata
> 
> Correggo l'inesattezza circa il letto, che fu precluso, perché "lasceresti il tuo odore e io non posso certo cambiare le lenzuola perché sarebbe sospetto". Quanto alla virtù, ho spiegato più volte che la felicità l'ho fatta a pezzi proprio insieme alla virtù quando ho ceduto e so che non la riagguanterò mai più. Perché una cosa è certa: nulla di ciò che è stato fatto è mai più cancellabile. Mai. Eleonora è ancora in tempo, perché ancora non ha conosciuto un amore vero, mentre io l'avevo e l'ho fatto a pezzi.
> Meglio, così?


Ma Fanti, così ti senti? Non drammatizzi troppo? Non ti far portare troppo sulle ali della letteratura, che tanto ami, su


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> questo tuo momento di trasgressione come lo chiami tu, che altro non e' che un gioco per te, potrebbe fare male ma molto male a piu di una persona, te compresa.
> non hai nemmeno la vaga idea a che gioco tu stia giocando, non lo sai e sei qui a chiederlo.
> e pensi che io sia suora e perbenista e a me dei motivi che ti stanno spingendo a provare questo senso si vittoria (parole tue) di trasgressione, etc etc non me puo fregare di meno perche qualsiasi essi siano, ti stanno portando a fare questo...
> apri un thread scrivendo che sei l amante e di uno e amica della ragazza di questo.
> ...



Ciao

l'altra? 
Sai com'è, quando ti vedi divenire il secondo violino, ti costruisci un castello, per credere di essere il primo. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> grazie del consiglio :up: riguardo i sentimenti, beh sarebbe da aprire un thread a parte ... ho coltivato anche quelli, a volte con buoni risultati a volte meno; riguardo gli esercizi di perfidia come li chiami tu è solo un momento di trasgressione...che per molti di voi non lo è perchè non la vedono tale ecc. ma le emozioni sono soggettive, magari sarò scontata.. quello che vi pare... ma è così



eleonora, non è che sei scontata, è solo che la vostra dinamica non è che sia così rara.
personalmente avevo compreso che quello che più ti piace è proprio quello che percepisci come trasgressione, ossia fare tutto alle spalle di lei, credo sia anche il motivo per cui parli di dominazione, sottomissione ecc. che c'entrano, a mio avviso, niente, poiché lei non sa che gliela fate alle spalle, quindi non c'è volontà di "sottomissione" (diciamo umiliazione) da parte sua. così sono buoni tutti eh.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'altra?
> Sai com'è, quando ti vedi divenire il secondo violino, ti costruisci un castello, per credere di essere il primo.
> ...


esattamente, io non credo affatto sia trasgressione, o chissa che....e' solo essere brutte persone D), e si, farsi i voli pindarici per autoconvincersi che non sei messa cosi male, perche oh, lui ti adora perche umili la sua ragazza.....capito???
ma come fa ad eccitarti uno cosi? e viceversa?


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eleonora, non è che sei scontata, è solo che la vostra dinamica non è che sia così rara.
> personalmente avevo compreso che quello che più ti piace è proprio quello che percepisci come trasgressione, ossia fare tutto alle spalle di lei, credo sia anche il motivo per cui parli di dominazione, sottomissione ecc. che c'entrano, a mio avviso, niente, poiché lei non sa che gliela fate alle spalle, quindi non c'è volontà di "sottomissione" (diciamo umiliazione) da parte sua. così sono buoni tutti eh.



Ciao

ma infatti. È lei stessa che costruisce una farsa, per ribaltare la situazione. 
Facile, così. Nulla di trasgressivo, secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

niente eleono', tocca ri-rigirare la fritatta qui...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovvero, se l'amante (anche conscia di quello che combina) è una persona tendenzialmente dominante vedrà in quel massaggio condito da frasi tipo "mi fai sentire in colpa" e risatine varie una tendenza alla sottomissione.
> Se quindi l'amante è una persona tendenzialmente dominante vedrà in quel gesto e in quella situazione specifica l'assist perfetto alla foto e al relativo messaggio, facendolo proprio sotto al naso della povera cornuta.
> Esaltazione, tachicardia magari, rivoltamento di budella, rischio di essere beccati come due pirla...
> Ed ecco l'esempio della Sacher, l'amante in quel preciso istante avrà un picco di acquolina da sbavo totale, "dominazione" nei confronti di una povera anima sottomessa che si mette pure a massaggiarle i piedi, e anche nei confronti di lui, mentre comunque nel frattempo pensa a scoparselo.
> ...


No, il senso era: se fosse dominante e avesse intercettato una persona sottomessa, probabilmente non si sarebbe fermata (o non si fermerà) al massaggio ai piedi.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> esattamente, io non credo affatto sia trasgressione, o chissa che....e' solo essere brutte persone D), e si, farsi i voli pindarici per autoconvincersi che non sei messa cosi male, perche oh, lui ti adora perche umili la sua ragazza.....capito???
> ma come fa ad eccitarti uno cosi? e viceversa?



Ciao

a lui piace la fica. È quello che lei può dare a lui. Nada mas. Perché lui ha scelto l'altra.
 Il resto se lo prendo dall'altra, per non sentirsi ridotta a fica. 
Che trasgressione, wow   ... 
Credo, che parliamo la stessa lingua. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma infatti. È lei stessa che costruisce una farsa, per ribaltare la situazione.
> Facile, così. Nulla di trasgressivo, secondo me.
> ...



ciao sienne. la trasgressione (che parola:unhappy sta nel fare tutto alle spalle di lei.
a eleonora, da quello che ha scritto, piace quello, piace vincere sull'altra ecc. pure se l'altra non sa nemmeno di giocare.
non voglio giudicare, dico solo che dire una marea di bugie a una persona non c'entra con il sottometterla, la stanno solo prendendo in giro.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao sienne. la trasgressione (che parola:unhappy sta nel fare tutto alle spalle di lei.
> a eleonora, da quello che ha scritto, piace quello, piace vincere sull'altra ecc. pure se l'altra non sa nemmeno di giocare.
> non voglio giudicare, dico solo che dire una marea di bugie a una persona non c'entra con il sottometterla, la stanno solo prendendo in giro.



Ciao

certo, che la stanno prendendo in giro. 
È come giocare a carte. Uno bara e vince, e crede pure di essere stato bravo. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che la stanno prendendo in giro.
> *È come giocare a carte. Uno bara e vince, e crede pure di essere stato bravo. *
> ...



ottima immagine.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a lui piace la fica. È quello che lei può dare a lui. Nada mas. Perché lui ha scelto l'altra.
> Il resto se lo prendo dall'altra, per non sentirsi ridotta a fica.
> ...


ciao 
nosotros siempre hablamos el mismo idioma, de hecho, tal vez mas que uno 

:inlove:


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao
> nosotros siempre hablamos el mismo idioma, de hecho, tal vez mas que una
> 
> :inlove:



Ciao

besitos ... 


:inlove:


sienne


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Gennaio 2015)

Boh... A me 'sta storia lascia solo un retrogusto di squallore e tristezza e fra lei e lui non so decidere chi sia peggio. 

Sono molto poco empatica, scusate


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Boh... A me 'sta storia lascia solo un retrogusto di squallore e tristezza e fra lei e lui non so decidere chi sia peggio.
> 
> Sono molto poco empatica, scusate


ma a tette come sei messa?
Ti svelo un segreto: se sei ben messa entrerai nelle grazie dell'admin, con notevoli vantaggi.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma a tette come sei messa?
> Ti svelo un segreto: se sei ben messa entrerai nelle grazie dell'admin, con notevoli vantaggi.


Zitto tu! QUATTROmendo! 



Stray ha detto:


> Boh... A me 'sta storia lascia solo un retrogusto di squallore e tristezza e fra lei e lui non so decidere chi sia peggio.
> 
> Sono molto poco empatica, scusate


Non devi scusarti... si partecipa proprio per empatia e vissuto...


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma a tette come sei messa?
> Ti svelo un segreto: se sei ben messa entrerai nelle grazie dell'admin, con notevoli vantaggi.


Malissimo


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Malissimo


orcocan.
Comunque grazie della disponibilità.


Ah, ed a culo come stai?


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> orcocan.
> Comunque grazie della disponibilità.
> 
> 
> Ah, ed a culo come stai?


Persino peggio


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> orcocan.
> Comunque grazie della disponibilità.
> 
> 
> Ah, ed a culo come stai?


bene, nel senso, millemila anni di ginnastica artistica mi hanno assicurato la rotondita e il fatto che sta su.....
i biscotti l hanno riempito 

cmq ti dico le misure e famo prima, 86, 59, 80
almeno fino a 1 anno fa.....
dopo sto periodo di biscotti non saprei


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> in questa liaison mi sembri più interessata a la ragazza che al ragazzo... secondo me hai tendenze saffo o conflitti non risolti con figure femminili della tua famiglia, o ambedue...


Eh sai che l'ho pensato anche io .... Boh ...continuo a leggere


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Persino peggio


condoglianze, amica mia.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bene, nel senso, millemila anni di ginnastica artistica mi hanno assicurato la rotondita e il fatto che sta su.....
> i biscotti l hanno riempito
> 
> cmq ti dico le misure e famo prima, 86, 59, 80
> ...


bona la miss al biscotto!

Che poi la ginnastica artistica migliora pure il portamento... cosa che, già da sola, rende una ragazza più gnocca


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che si riferisse alla dominazione
> Potrebbe funzionare


ma dominazione de che... questa ogni volta che le dici quanto è ignobile il suo comportamento ha un orgasmo.
Per altro non sta controllando una beata fava, lei è lo strumento dell'altro fenomeno che, dovendo trovarsi un'amante, ha pensato bene di trovarne una con così poca autostima da prestarsi al giochetto di fingersi amica per non destare sospetti.
E con una visione così falsata della vita da non capire in che ruolo sta giocando, tanto che le piace pure.
Ma pensa te.
Per dominare, checchè ne pensi Brunilde, ci vuole testa.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo googlo "sindrome d'accerchiamento" si sa mai che trovo la definizione.
> 
> Magari esce pure il forum..!
> 
> TRADI.NET SU WIKI..!


Ne soffriva il Generale Custer.

Lui ce l'aveva in forma particolarmente acuta.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bona la miss al biscotto!
> 
> Che poi la ginnastica artistica migliora pure il portamento... cosa che, già da sola, rende una ragazza più gnocca


ma perche ho scritto qui? :rotfl:

mi sbaglio sempre


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> condoglianze, amica mia.


Grazie. Sei molto caro


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne soffriva il Generale Custer.
> 
> Lui ce l'aveva in forma particolarmente acuta.


famoso il saggio che scrisse in quell'occasione: fu un best seller.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma perche ho scritto qui? :rotfl:
> 
> mi sbaglio sempre


chettefrega!


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Grazie. Sei molto caro


ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Premetto che la storia potrà essere anche un fake, ma rimane tranquillamente verosimile e non tanto fuori dalla realtà.
> 
> Quindi parliamo pure dell'argomento.
> 
> ...


tu sei un grandissimo ottimista se pensi che quel meccanismo funzioni solo in giovIne età.
Del resto, con il nick che hai...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> chettefrega!


ah nulla....per te mi gnudo anche a piazza san giovanni


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.
> 
> Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.
> 
> ...


quoto con furore, una punta di tristezza ed uno starnuto.


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah nulla....per te mi gnudo anche a piazza san giovanni


occhio a non far ribollire troppo quei freddi londinesi!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> occhio a non far ribollire troppo quei freddi londinesi!


ribollono di rabbia, mi stanno mettendo all ingrasso...
mi hanno promesso i soldi se metto su peso.....un pound per kilo.
per ora sto a 4 pounds....ma non mi sembra fair...insomma secondo me c'e' l inganno....ma non lo trovo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, il senso era: se fosse dominante e avesse intercettato una persona sottomessa, probabilmente non si sarebbe fermata (o non si fermerà) al massaggio ai piedi.


Quoto



zadig ha detto:


> ma a tette come sei messa?
> Ti svelo un segreto: se sei ben messa entrerai nelle grazie dell'admin, con notevoli vantaggi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stray ha detto:


> Malissimo


Ciao e benvenuta ...zadig scherza


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ribollono di rabbia, mi stanno mettendo all ingrasso...
> mi hanno promesso i soldi se metto su peso.....un pound per kilo.
> per ora sto a 4 pounds....ma non mi sembra fair...insomma secondo me c'e' l inganno....ma non lo trovo


solo un pound al chilo? La carne costa molto di più, ecco dov'è l'inghippo!


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta ...zadig scherza


Ciao a te.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> solo un pound al chilo? La carne costa molto di più, ecco dov'è l'inghippo!


glielo dico subito

pensavano di fregarmi ....mica lo sanno che io ho zadig...
ora mi sentono (dall alto del mio 1.56) ..quello piu basso qui e' 1.80...


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta ...zadig scherza


c'è poco da scherzare: è piatta come un trampolino e tu ci ridi?


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> glielo dico subito
> 
> pensavano di fregarmi ....mica lo sanno che io ho zadig...
> ora mi sentono (dall alto del mio 1.56) ..quello piu basso qui e' 1.80...


dagli una craniata sulle palle!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> c'è poco da scherzare: è piatta come un trampolino e tu ci ridi?


rido perché mi son piaciute le risposte  Anche perché se secondo me ti ha messo nel sacco :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dagli una craniata sulle palle!


no no alle palle solo morsi a tradimento


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> rido perché mi son piaciute le risposte  Anche perché se secondo me ti ha messo nel sacco :carneval:


eh ma perply è vendicativo...

l'occultamento di tette è motivo di ban!


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no no alle palle solo morsi a tradimento


Tebe, esci da questo corpicino ben imbottito!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Tebe, esci da questo corpicino ben imbottito!


sai....delusione totale.....
ma posso farti una domadna intima e personale? gli schiaffi sulle palle, leggeri, durante l amore, sono cosi terrificanti?
perche ne parlavo coi i miei colleghi l atro giorno ed erano inorriditi da questa cosa e mi hanno tacciata di schiaffeggia palle , ma io non sono cosi


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sai....delusione totale.....
> ma posso farti una domadna intima e personale? gli schiaffi sulle palle, leggeri, durante l amore, sono cosi terrificanti?
> perche ne parlavo coi i miei colleghi l atro giorno ed erano inorriditi da questa cosa e mi hanno tacciata di schiaffeggia palle , ma io non sono cosi


eh si che possono fare male... avoja!
A volte pure le carezzine danno fastidio, almeno a me.

Ma di cosa parlate al lavoro, eh? Voglio lavorare con voiiiiii! :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh si che possono fare male... avoja!
> A volte pure le carezzine danno fastidio, almeno a me.
> 
> Ma di cosa parlate al lavoro, eh? Voglio lavorare con voiiiiii! :rotfl:


di tutto 

ma se una lo sa fare, con maestria ...nel momento giusto......??


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> di tutto
> 
> ma se una lo sa fare, con maestria ...nel momento giusto......??


a mio parere meglio dedicarsi ad altre cose, le pallette lasciamole fuori!

Ora capisco perchè i londinesi sono tutti così grandi lavoratori... e te credo!


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sai....delusione totale.....
> ma posso farti una domadna intima e personale? gli schiaffi sulle palle, leggeri, durante l amore, sono cosi terrificanti?
> perche ne parlavo coi i miei colleghi l atro giorno ed erano inorriditi da questa cosa e mi hanno tacciata di schiaffeggia palle , ma io non sono cosi


Guardavo su Sky l'altra sera un documentario sui Body Bizarre, un uomo afro-americano che, un bel giorno, scendendo dal letto si è schiacciato il coglione destro con la gamba, da quel giorno e per i cinque anni successivi, lo scroto ha inziato a gonfiarsi fino a raggiungere i 66 Kg di peso, una cosa allucinante, solo l'intervento chirurgico l'ha salvato.
E tu mi parli di schiaffi sulle palle


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a mio parere meglio dedicarsi ad altre cose, le pallette lasciamole fuori!
> 
> Ora capisco perchè i londinesi sono tutti così grandi lavoratori... e te credo!



e se c'hai la passione per le palle, perche ce l hai, e se non ce l hai , perche non ce l hai....
un giorno verro a rapirti dalla vongola, e allora noi voleremo in alto....alto alto

ti ricordo che ho il cervello stereo....posso fare piu cose insieme


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Guardavo su Sky l'altra sera un documentario sui Body Bizarre, un uomo afro-americano che, un bel giorno, scendendo dal letto si è schiacciato il coglione destro con la gamba, da quel giorno e per i cinque anni successivi, lo scroto ha inziato a gonfiarsi fino a raggiungere i 66 Kg di peso, una cosa allucinante, solo l'intervento chirurgico l'ha salvato.
> E tu mi parli di schiaffi sulle palle
> 
> View attachment 9660


e ti sembra bello pubblicare la foto di Tradiadmin senza il suo permesso?


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e ti sembra bello pubblicare la foto di Tradiadmin senza il suo permesso?



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e se c'hai la passione per le palle, perche ce l hai, e se non ce l hai , perche non ce l hai....
> un giorno verro a rapirti dalla vongola, e allora noi voleremo in alto....alto alto
> 
> ti ricordo che ho il cervello stereo....posso fare piu cose insieme


:rotfl:

ma che da piccola ti mettevano il pepe nel biberon?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto che se incontrassi quel "qualcuno" non proverei questi sentimenti? non è perchè sto invischiata in questa storia che cammino con i paraocchi


Invece sì. Sei inquinata. Ciao.


----------



## Horny (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.
> 
> Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.
> 
> ...


verde!!!
(bruttissimo quando ci rende conto di essersi messi a livelli
...non identici ma simili....parlo per me........)


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Invece sì. Sei inquinata. Ciao.


inquinata?


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la state facendo più intricata di quello che è.
> 
> Si è bagnata mentre la fidanzata di quello che si scopa le massaggiava un piede.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> inquinata?


Non si servono due padroni: amerai uno e odierai l'altro (dice il saggio).
Il provare piacere per un'azione perfida significa essere invischiati in quel piacere e non poter avere spazi per sentimenti erotici d'altra levatura, perché non esistono vuoti né in natura, né nella psiche. 
Se invece non c'è nemmeno la percezione _intima _di una qualche differenza tra piacere e sentimento (virtù), vabbè, certo che nulla è inquinato, perché non c'è nulla che possa essere né preservato limpido né inquinato.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sai....delusione totale.....
> ma posso farti una domadna intima e personale? *gli schiaffi sulle palle*, leggeri, durante l amore, sono cosi terrificanti?
> perche ne parlavo coi i miei colleghi l atro giorno ed erano inorriditi da questa cosa e mi hanno tacciata di schiaffeggia palle , ma io non sono cosi



...Meggy..la bambina dell'esorcista...


----------



## Horny (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eleonora, non è che sei scontata, è solo che la vostra dinamica non è che sia così rara.
> personalmente avevo compreso che quello che più ti piace è proprio quello che percepisci come trasgressione, ossia fare tutto alle spalle di lei, credo sia anche il motivo per cui parli di dominazione, sottomissione ecc. che c'entrano, a mio avviso, niente, poiché lei non sa che gliela fate alle spalle, quindi non c'è volontà di "sottomissione" (diciamo umiliazione) da parte sua. così sono buoni tutti eh.


esatto.
la storia del massaggio c'entra nulla.
a me la cosa che ha colpito di più,
però, è che si faccia massaggiare i piedi
da una sconosciuta.
a me avrebbe infastidito già la proposta.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> esatto.
> la storia del massaggio c'entra nulla.
> a me la cosa che ha colpito di più,
> però, è che si faccia massaggiare i piedi
> ...


Un massaggio ai piedi...roba seria. Mica ho sto nick per caso.


----------



## Horny (21 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Un massaggio ai piedi...roba seria. Mica ho sto nick per caso.


eh chi si rivede!


eleonora,
quando ti stancherai di scoparti lui,
se staranno ancora assieme (dubito),
pensa il godimento nel rivelare
il tutto a lei :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> eh chi si rivede!
> 
> 
> eleonora,
> ...


ciao Horny! ma guarda che gironzolo sempre, eh..
neretto: altra perversione...


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si servono due padroni: amerai uno e odierai l'altro (dice il saggio).
> Il provare piacere per un'azione perfida significa essere invischiati in quel piacere e non poter avere spazi per sentimenti erotici d'altra levatura, perché non esistono vuoti né in natura, né nella psiche.
> Se invece non c'è nemmeno la percezione _intima _di una qualche differenza tra piacere e sentimento (virtù), vabbè, certo che nulla è inquinato, perché non c'è nulla che possa essere né preservato limpido né inquinato.


mi sembra un po' tutto tagliato con l'accetta, fanty.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi sembra un po' tutto tagliato con l'accetta, fanty.


Sono dura con me stessa, figurati con gli altri.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono dura con me stessa, figurati con gli altri.


varie volte ti ho letta molto deterministica.
per me le cose sono sempre più fluide, diciamo.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> varie volte ti ho letta molto deterministica.
> per me le cose sono sempre più fluide, diciamo.


Non possono esserlo PER ME. Non nel senso di "secondo il mio punto di vista", ma proprio per il mio carattere: io sono mite, ma non fluida.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, il senso era: se fosse dominante e avesse intercettato una persona sottomessa, probabilmente non si sarebbe fermata (o non si fermerà) al massaggio ai piedi.


Al netto del fatto che non sappiamo se è vero o no, magari non si fermerà davvero...
Boh!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> buongiorno, non pensavo di scatenare un putiferio tale
> cerco di rispondere in maniera generale un po a tutti quelli che sono intervenuti:
> So benissimo di non esser una santa, trovo legittime anche le varie definizioni di stronza, troia ecc. che probabilmente anche io darei dall'esterno. Se sono venuta qui a raccontare certe cose è proprio per quel senso di frustrazione di non poterne parlare con nessuno dei miei amici poichè i più vicini a me, sono anche vicini a lui e non mi sembra il caso di coinvolgere troppe persone. Non sto cercando giustificazioni per quello che faccio, so benissimo di essere una merda, non ho bisogno che qualcuno me lo faccia notare per capirlo... questa parte del forum si chiama "confessionale" ed io l'ho usato proprio per questo
> Per quanto riguarda il tipo di relazione che ho con lui è prettamente una cosa sessuale, fisica... non sto pensando a farmi una storia con lui, ne che possa un giorno esser l'uomo della mia vita, quindi non sto a farmi problemi sulla sua correttezza; un giorno finirà e rimarrà solo il ricordo di un'avventura... amen!
> ...



Ele 
non so davvero che dire ...
hai mai pensato di poter innescare delle reazioni poco piacevoli 
nel caso la ragazza scoprisse tutto?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> buongiorno, non pensavo di scatenare un putiferio tale
> cerco di rispondere in maniera generale un po a tutti quelli che sono intervenuti:
> So benissimo di non esser una santa, trovo legittime anche le varie definizioni di stronza, troia ecc. che probabilmente anche io darei dall'esterno. Se sono venuta qui a raccontare certe cose è proprio per quel senso di frustrazione di non poterne parlare con nessuno dei miei amici poichè i più vicini a me, sono anche vicini a lui e non mi sembra il caso di coinvolgere troppe persone. Non sto cercando giustificazioni per quello che faccio, so benissimo di essere una merda, non ho bisogno che qualcuno me lo faccia notare per capirlo... questa parte del forum si chiama "confessionale" ed io l'ho usato proprio per questo
> Per quanto riguarda il tipo di relazione che ho con lui è prettamente una cosa sessuale, fisica... non sto pensando a farmi una storia con lui, ne che possa un giorno esser l'uomo della mia vita, quindi non sto a farmi problemi sulla sua correttezza; un giorno finirà e rimarrà solo il ricordo di un'avventura... amen!
> ...




Ele  non so proprio che dire...

Solo non hai  pensato a che reazioni potresti innescare
nel caso venissi scoperta?


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Fai vomitare. ...e non scrivo altro.  Che è meglio


----------



## Stark72 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Per me la vera testa di cazzo è lui


----------



## lolapal (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per me la vera testa di cazzo è lui


Eccolo! 

Dov'eri finito? Tutto ok?


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2015)

Siete due stronzi. Non dico altro. 
E tu godi pure nel vernirlo a raccontare.
Questo in sintesi.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Siete due stronzi. Non dico altro.
> E tu godi pure nel vernirlo a raccontare.
> Questo in sintesi.



Ciao

caspita. 
Raro leggerti così sintetico ... 




sienne


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caspita.
> Raro leggerti così sintetico ...
> ...


in effetti questo caso si presta ad una sintesi. e quella di danny mi pare condivisibile.


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stringi stringi, il succo in effetti è quello.
Strane persone esistono al mondo, comunque.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> in effetti questo caso si presta ad una sintesi. e quella di danny mi pare condivisibile.



Ciao

sotto l'aspetto della morale e etica, si. Condivisibile. 
Ma lei non ha chiesto un tale parere. Lo sa da sé. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Cara eleonoraB35 sei una grandissima stronza ma già  lo sai no?..non puoi essere definita nemmeno amante,la parola "amante" coinvolge e richiede la parola amore e di amore neanche l'ombra.Inoltre sei una frigida se hai bisogno di stimoli del genere per arrivare a un orgasmo e godere un po'di sesso...Ma la più  grande stronza non sei tu,nooooooo,il più  grande stronzo,pezzo di merda,anorgasmico è  lui che per farselo drizzare ha bisogno di umiliare la fidanzata(che cazzo ci sta a fare con quella altra non si sa) con mezzucci del cavolo e per mezzucci del cavolo intendo te,non t'illudere...Un mezzo sei.Non ti credere la grande femme fatale che scopa talmente bene da farlo impazzire e da farlo trascinare in chissà  quale gioco affascinante e perverso paragonabile a un film porno di serie B.Non ha niente di affascinante o speciale o eccitante la vostra "storia" di merda.....È  solo un gioco sporco tra 2 idioti che si sopravvalutano a vicenda e quando verrete scoperti tu sarai bollata come la puttana,zoccola che lo ha portato sulla cattiva strada e lui come un cane bastonato tornerà  da lei e sparlare di te ....cazzo c'è  di affascinante nel farsi sminuire cosi?Ma tu vai avanti....tanto che fa?Avrai ricevuto l'attenzione che tanto disperatamente vai cercando perche poverina nessuno te l'ha mai data e non sai cosa significa essere per davvero nel centro delle attenzioni di un uomo....non ne hai idea.Non sentirti "potente" o "dominante" o qualsiasi altra cazzata....se il tuo potere, la tua eccitazione sessuale e la tua autostima dipendono dalla capacità  di umiliare un altra donna (altrettanto valido e pure di più  nel caso del tuo partner) hai dei problemi seri....Ciao.P.S: non mi venite a dire che esagero e non mi raccontate delle teorie improbabili sul sesso.Ignoratemi.Grazie.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Eccolo!
> 
> Dov'eri finito? Tutto ok?


Ciao! Sì tutto bene :up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cara eleonoraB35 sei una grandissima stronza ma già  lo sai no?..non puoi essere definita nemmeno amante,la parola "amante" coinvolge e richiede la parola amore e di amore neanche l'ombra.Inoltre sei una frigida se hai bisogno di stimoli del genere per arrivare a un orgasmo e godere un po'di sesso...Ma la più  grande stronza non sei tu,nooooooo,il più  grande stronzo,pezzo di merda,anorgasmico è  lui che per farselo drizzare ha bisogno di umiliare la fidanzata(che cazzo ci sta a fare con quella altra non si sa) con mezzucci del cavolo e per mezzucci del cavolo intendo te,non t'illudere...Un mezzo sei.Non ti credere la grande femme fatale che scopa talmente bene da farlo impazzire e da farlo trascinare in chissà  quale gioco affascinante e perverso paragonabile a un film porno di serie B.Non ha niente di affascinante o speciale o eccitante la vostra "storia" di merda.....È  solo un gioco sporco tra 2 idioti che si sopravvalutano a vicenda e quando verrete scoperti tu sarai bollata come la puttana,zoccola che lo ha portato sulla cattiva strada e lui come un cane bastonato tornerà  da lei e sparlare di te ....cazzo c'è  di affascinante nel farsi sminuire cosi?Ma tu vai avanti....tanto che fa?Avrai ricevuto l'attenzione che tanto disperatamente vai cercando perche poverina nessuno te l'ha mai data e non sai cosa significa essere per davvero nel centro delle attenzioni di un uomo....non ne hai idea.Non sentirti "potente" o "dominante" o qualsiasi altra cazzata....se il tuo potere, la tua eccitazione sessuale e la tua autostima dipendono dalla capacità  di umiliare un altra donna (altrettanto valido e pure di più  nel caso del tuo partner) hai dei problemi seri....Ciao.P.S: non mi venite a dire che esagero e non mi raccontate delle teorie improbabili sul sesso.Ignoratemi.Grazie.


Aggiungerei solo che pur avendola conosciuta prima l'ha tenuta come ruota di scorta!

:up:


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Aggiungerei solo che pur avendola conosciuta prima l'ha tenuta come ruota di scorta!
> 
> :up:



Ciao

ehh, ma lei se la canta e se la suona ... e fa di tutto, per scrollarsi quel sentire di essere la scartata ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cara eleonoraB35 sei una grandissima stronza ma già  lo sai no?..non puoi essere definita nemmeno amante,la parola "amante" coinvolge e richiede la parola amore e di amore neanche l'ombra.Inoltre sei una frigida se hai bisogno di stimoli del genere per arrivare a un orgasmo e godere un po'di sesso...Ma la più  grande stronza non sei tu,nooooooo,il più  grande stronzo,pezzo di merda,anorgasmico è  lui che per farselo drizzare ha bisogno di umiliare la fidanzata(che cazzo ci sta a fare con quella altra non si sa) con mezzucci del cavolo e per mezzucci del cavolo intendo te,non t'illudere...Un mezzo sei.Non ti credere la grande femme fatale che scopa talmente bene da farlo impazzire e da farlo trascinare in chissà  quale gioco affascinante e perverso paragonabile a un film porno di serie B.Non ha niente di affascinante o speciale o eccitante la vostra "storia" di merda.....È  solo un gioco sporco tra 2 idioti che si sopravvalutano a vicenda e quando verrete scoperti tu sarai bollata come la puttana,zoccola che lo ha portato sulla cattiva strada e lui come un cane bastonato tornerà  da lei e sparlare di te ....cazzo c'è  di affascinante nel farsi sminuire cosi?Ma tu vai avanti....tanto che fa?Avrai ricevuto l'attenzione che tanto disperatamente vai cercando perche poverina nessuno te l'ha mai data e non sai cosa significa essere per davvero nel centro delle attenzioni di un uomo....non ne hai idea.Non sentirti "potente" o "dominante" o qualsiasi altra cazzata....se il tuo potere, la tua eccitazione sessuale e la tua autostima dipendono dalla capacità  di umiliare un altra donna (altrettanto valido e pure di più  nel caso del tuo partner) hai dei problemi seri....Ciao.P.S: non mi venite a dire che esagero e non mi raccontate delle teorie improbabili sul sesso.Ignoratemi.Grazie.



:umile:


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh, ma lei se la canta e se la suona ... e fa di tutto, per scrollarsi quel sentire di essere la scartata ...
> 
> ...


È  una poveraccia...fa pena...quel altro è  un povero senza palle smidollato della peggiore specie.Non ho parole da quando ho letto tutto questo,solo parolacce....


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È  una poveraccia...fa pena...quel altro è  un povero senza palle smidollato della peggiore specie.Non ho parole da quando ho letto tutto questo,solo parolacce....



Ciao

second me, cerca risposte o un certo tipo di dialogo qui, 
su un aspetto, che si basa più su problematiche sue. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> second me, cerca risposte o un certo tipo di dialogo qui,
> su un aspetto, che si basa più su problematiche sue.
> ...


Le problematiche sue vanno oltre il confronto su un forum...uno psicologo la potrebbe aiutare di più.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le problematiche sue vanno oltre il confronto su un forum...uno psicologo la potrebbe aiutare di più.



Ciao

infatti. :up:
Era questo che intendevo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per me la vera testa di cazzo è lui


Bentornato  si sentiva la tua assenza


----------



## rewindmee (22 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei una pivella. Dovevi indurla a fare sesso con te, allora si che aveva senso parlarne. Dovevi arrivare a farti entrambi di nascosto da tutti e due. Invece così sei solo una mediocre meschina.


Infatti mi aspettavo questa evoluzione.
Così come è la storia, ci fai una figura pessima...


----------



## lolapal (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao! Sì tutto bene :up::up::up:


Mi fa piacere...


----------



## Traccia (22 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti mi aspettavo questa evoluzione.
> Così come è la storia, ci fai una figura pessima...



abbbello
che dici?


----------



## Darty (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> in effetti questo caso si presta ad una sintesi. e quella di danny mi pare condivisibile.


Sono d'accordo. Tutto veramente squallido e triste, c'è poco altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


dai seriamente... lascia perdere il sadismo, che è ben altra cosa. Non la stavi umiliando, perchè questo presupporrebbe una consapevolezza che la ragazza ingannata non ha. La vostra è solo misera ipocrisia che condisce normalissimo sesso clandestino... umiliazione c'è senza'altro, ma è quella di due piccoli essere umani.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai seriamente... lascia perdere il sadismo, che è ben altra cosa. *Non la stavi umiliando, perchè questo presupporrebbe una consapevolezza che la ragazza ingannata non ha*. La vostra è solo misera ipocrisia che condisce normalissimo sesso clandestino... *umiliazione c'è senza'altro, ma è quella di due piccoli essere umani.*


D'accordissimo con te Nobody.

Eleonora : una domanda, ma tu hai aperto questo thread per quale ragione ....Perché ti senti confusa ? 
Per sentirti dire che fai bene ...vai avanti così ?
Per avere una lezione sul vero sadismo ?

Io rifletterei sul fatto, che quello che stai facendo con la tua amica è tradimento, non è bello prendersi gioco delle persone in questo modo. Per non parlare del comportamento di lui..


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te Nobody.
> 
> Eleonora : una domanda, ma tu hai aperto questo thread per quale ragione ....Perché ti senti confusa ?
> Per sentirti dire che fai bene ...vai avanti così ?
> ...


Macche'...se gia l'ha chiarito che per lei tradimento non è perche non la considera amica...il titolo del 3d lo deve cambiare perche usa in maniera inappropriata 2 parole :amante e amica....


----------



## Lorella (22 Gennaio 2015)

Buongiorno forum!
Eleonora......se il tuo intento era quello di rianimare un pò le discussioni sul forum, ci sei riuscita.
E' da ieri che leggo....purtroppo mi mancano le parole......scusate!
Il sadismo ti appaga? Ma quanti film avete visto?
E se sei tanto appagata, soddisfatta ed eccitata, da dove nasce la tua confusione?
Bah.....non aggiungo altro, mi pare che Eratò e molti altri abbiano ben rappresentato quello che si può pensare di una situazione così


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Non so veramente se prendere sul serio questa storia.
io sono stata nella parte della vittima
ovviamente prima o poi ci si sveglia
me ne sono andata
sono rimasti loro due
a scopare
a divertirsi
a parlare di me
è rimasta lei e si metteva i miei vestiti con lui
hanno parlato di me a lungo
Poi lei ha preso il mio ruolo
una altra amica ha preso il suo
olé


----------



## Eliade (22 Gennaio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl:
A parte che scrivi come se fossi un uomo...ma poi... :rotfl::rotfl:
Oddio se fosse vera, e non sarebbe così difficile, sarebbe come ammettere di avere un cervello davvero molto piccolo e bacato.... insomma ti eccita umiliare MORALMENTE qualcuno, senza che lei se ne accorga. Non è sadismo, è idiozia allo stato puro. Purtroppo non c'è cura, rassegnati sei una stronza, idiota col cervellino piccolo piccolo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so veramente se prendere sul serio questa storia.
> io sono stata nella parte della vittima
> ovviamente prima o poi ci si sveglia
> me ne sono andata
> ...


oh ecco questa è una soluzione interessante.


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh ecco questa è una soluzione interessante.


Beh a meno che non si sia delle perversone da film quando si aprono gli occhi il disprezzo pervade e si alzano i tacchi
a velocità supersonica
agli altri rimane la loro melma
se la ciuccino tutta


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

Non le (?) avete lasciato il tempo di arrivare alla seconda puntata in cui lei si fa lei e mandano foto a lui.
Siete frettolosi!!


----------



## Lorella (22 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le (?) avete lasciato il tempo di arrivare alla seconda puntata in cui lei si fa lei e mandano foto a lui.
> Siete frettolosi!!



frettolosi, bigotti, antiquati


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno forum!
> Eleonora......se il tuo intento era quello di rianimare un pò le discussioni sul forum, ci sei riuscita.
> E' da ieri che leggo....purtroppo mi mancano le parole......scusate!
> Il sadismo ti appaga? Ma quanti film avete visto?
> ...


Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.

Ad esempio, Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.

Pieno di Samanthe vorrei ma non posso che solo a uno come MrBig altrimenti manco te caco, poi gli metti il cazzo in mano e hanno la vitalità di una Barbie rotta.

Non contenti del danno fatto, cosa combinano questi geni del male ? La trilogia delle sfumature. Il danno è completo. Il rincoglionimento della femmina media è arrivato al top.
Poi dice uno va a puttane.


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le (?) avete lasciato il tempo di arrivare alla seconda puntata in cui lei si fa lei e mandano foto a lui.
> Siete frettolosi!!


Ma guarda che l'alleanza tra i 2 per "controllare" a lei non è tanto" inverosimile eh?


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Beh a meno che non si sia delle perversone da film quando si aprono gli occhi il disprezzo pervade e si alzano i tacchi
> a velocità supersonica
> agli altri rimane la loro melma
> se la ciuccino tutta


in realtà pensavo più al ruolo di Eleonora.    al sottile piacere della crudeltà che sembra avvolgerla.  e che rischia di strangolarla.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le (?) avete lasciato il tempo di arrivare alla seconda puntata in cui lei si fa lei e mandano foto a lui.
> Siete frettolosi!!


la seconda puntata è che ieri sera lei e la ragazza massaggiapiedi erano a cena da sole.   non credo a risvolti erotici.


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> 
> ...


Ahahah 
stima e chapeaux
ma io non riesco ad astenermi dal biografico
c'ho tanti sassi nelle scarpe
però hai ragione

tutti scrittori adesso
ma che vadano a ciapà i ratt


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, *Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> *
> ...


Quando si guarda troppa tv...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> 
> ...


Samantha MrBig l'ha visto tre volte in tutte le stagioni. Big è l'amore di Carrie. Non sei preparato. E poi a Samantha vanno bene quasi tutti, si fa anche un nano.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> 
> ...


ok, ma lui come lo spieghi?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà pensavo più al ruolo di Eleonora.    al sottile piacere della crudeltà che sembra avvolgerla.  e che rischia di strangolarla.
> 
> 
> 
> la seconda puntata è che ieri sera lei e la ragazza massaggiapiedi erano a cena da sole.   non credo a risvolti erotici.


Un po' di pazienza!!
Se Eleonora esiste sta cercando solo di ribellarsi al ruolo di sfigata seconda che va bene come amante e non come fidanzata.
Lui è una merda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, *Sex And The City* = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> 
> ...



cosa sono?
marche di qualche cereale per la colazione?


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, ma lui come lo spieghi?


È  un coglione...niente di complicato da spiegare


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' di pazienza!!
> Se Eleonora esiste sta cercando solo di ribellarsi al ruolo di sfigata seconda che va bene come amante e non come fidanzata.
> Lui è una merda.


cosa ti fa pensare che Eleonora non esista.   a me la sua situazione non pare inverosimile


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È un coglione...niente di complicato da spiegare



volevo intendere che il rincoglionimento generale a suon di sex&the city ecc. (che a guardarlo adesso fa anche ridere pensando a che prodotto mediocre era) riguarda pure gli uomini.
sto campione si fidanza con una specie di trombamica all'attivo, chiede di "controllare" la fidanzata, riceve messaggi tipo quello del massaggio ecc. 
pure questo cosa si va vedendo? a che pro tutto ciò? non bastava non stare con nessuno?


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che Eleonora non esista.   a me la sua situazione non pare inverosimile


Quello che ha detto Eratò per esempio


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che Eleonora non esista. a me la sua situazione non pare inverosimile


a me un paio di passaggi sembrano nient'affatto spontanei.
la situazione nel complesso non è una cosa mai sentita, alcune cose sono meno credibili, e alcune espressioni usate mi danno un poco da pensare.
ma io non sono tanto attendibile.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, ma lui come lo spieghi?


Bella domanda 

Ho una sola risposta/ipotesi. Ha la sindrome del Portatore di Sacro Membro.

In genere attacca in tarda età, ma siamo anche circondati di esempi che hanno contratto la malattia in giovane età.

Li riconosci facilmente. Se quando la donna gli abbassa i boxer non si esibisce in una smodata reazione con relativo strabuzzameno di occhi e pupille pallate esclamando: _Oddio, guarda, un cazzo,_ il portatore di sano membro ci rimane male. Il suo ego subisce contraccolpi di quelli dai quali è difficile riprendersi. In genere il portatore di Sacro Membro è sposato. E a casa non vola una mosca se non lo decide la moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che Eleonora non esista.   a me la sua situazione non pare inverosimile


Quando leggo una merda preferisco illudermi che sia un'invenzione.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella domanda
> 
> Ho una sola risposta/ipotesi. Ha la sindrome del Portatore di Sacro Membro.
> 
> ...


ahahah!
mai incontrato uno così, non so.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahah!
> *mai incontrato uno così*, non so.


Pullula.


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella domanda
> 
> Ho una sola risposta/ipotesi. Ha la sindrome del Portatore di Sacro Membro.
> 
> ...


No.Il portatore di Sacro Membro se ne fotte della moglie,del amante e di tutto l'universo.Si fa i cazzi suoi in silenzio e si giustifica da solo...non è  insicuro,anzi....e non viene dominato perche "meglio di lui non esiste"...È  più  un tipo "scopo e meno perché  ce l'ho grosso e duro"....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Il portatore di Sacro Membro se ne fotte della moglie,del amante e di tutto l'universo.Si fa i cazzi suoi in silenzio e si giustifica da solo...non è  insicuro,anzi....e non viene dominato perche "meglio di lui non esiste"...È  più  un tipo "scopo e meno perché  ce l'ho grosso e duro"....


Si ma solo fino alle 22:00 che se poco poco rientra tardi la moglie, o la compagna, o la fidanzata lo massacrano 

Per me il tipo in questione presenta i primi sintomi.


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma solo fino alle 22:00 che se poco poco rientra tardi la moglie, o la compagna, o la fidanzata lo massacrano
> 
> Per me il tipo in questione presenta i primi sintomi.


No no....se ne esce e se ne fotte e non ti dice ne  dove va ne quando torna.Forse parliamo di due esemplari diversi...Ma il mio non è  stato mai comandato o tenuto in riga.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No no....se ne esce e se ne fotte e non ti dice ne  dove va ne quando torna.Forse parliamo di due esemplari diversi...Ma il mio non è  stato mai comandato o tenuto in riga.


Il tuo non era un Portatore di Sacro Membro. Il tuo era un Vero Pezzo di Merda. E' diverso.


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il tuo non era un Portatore di Sacro Membro. Il tuo era un Vero Pezzo di Merda. E' diverso.


Meglio che me ne esco di qua va'...


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Eleonora*

Ti ringrazio, capisco di cosa parli, ho avuto un brivido lungo la schiena leggendo la tua storia. E si, nel vedere che io nella mia vita sono giunta fin qui senza prendere per i fondelli nessuno/a, e leggere della bassezza umana, di gente che racconta del pugno di mosche, mi fa sentire terribilmente sadica. Potrei abituarmici, raccontaci altri particolari cara.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il tuo non era un Portatore di Sacro Membro. Il tuo era un Vero Pezzo di Merda. E' diverso.


Il tuo non aveva bisogno di farsi la doccia post calcetto del giovedì (unico giorno in cui gli è consentito uscire da solo) in un minuto netto per poter sfruttare 20 minuti in più per poter stare con la sgallettata di turno e poi tornare a casa in tempo.

Il tuo usciva e se tu gli chiedevi dove vai rispondeva: Cazzi Miei.

Quello che dico io risponde Vado a giocare a calcetto ma non preoccuparti torno presto.


----------



## Lorella (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> 
> ...


drammaticamente vero.....:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Non abbiamo poi tutti sti elementi per giudicare lui.  alla fine di lui sappiamo che si eccita con le cose che ci ha descritto Eleonora.  e nulla più.

mi interessa quello che ha scritto Ecate perchè sarebbe un risveglio da un trip,chè Eleonora è come una che si cala 2 paste per andare a ballare l'Hardcore Warrior.

vorrei poter sviluppare questo sottile piacere della crudeltà che aleggia in tutto quello che ha scritto Eleonora, per capire se sia solo frutto del trip autosecernente che vive oppure se sia una cosa che fa parte di lei


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che vado dicendo che certe cose andrebbero vietate.
> 
> Ad esempio, Sex And The City = Arma di rincoglionimento di Massa.
> 
> ...


A Sex & the city sono comunque affezionata... 
Però il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
Qui mancano proprio le basi, certa gente andrebbe sfanculata ogni mattina a colazione, poi a pranzo...e anche a cena...fino a far entrare nel cervello un minimo di intelligenza, che mi pare davvero che certa genta si sia riempita la testa di immense cagate.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non abbiamo poi tutti sti elementi per giudicare lui.  alla fine di lui sappiamo che si eccita con le cose che ci ha descritto Eleonora.  e nulla più.
> 
> mi interessa quello che ha scritto Ecate perchè sarebbe un risveglio da un trip,chè Eleonora è come una che si cala 2 paste per andare a ballare l'Hardcore Warrior.
> 
> vorrei poter sviluppare questo sottile piacere della crudeltà che aleggia in tutto quello che ha scritto Eleonora, per capire se sia solo frutto del trip autosecernente che vive oppure se sia una cosa che fa parte di lei



e' lei. la merda e' crudele. e' crudele quando hai mangiato troppo piccante, e' crudele quando hai mangiato troppo, e' crudele, punto. 
alla fine, se e' vero che guidi come scopi, e' anche vero che caghi come magni. quindi caghi come scopi. risultato la merda cagata, e' INdirettamente proprorizionale al modo di scopare....se caghi merda scopi di merda.(con tutto cio che ne consegue)
e' una mia teoria ci sto lavorando


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non abbiamo poi tutti sti elementi per giudicare lui.  alla fine di lui sappiamo che si eccita con le cose che ci ha descritto Eleonora.  e nulla più.
> 
> mi interessa quello che ha scritto Ecate perchè sarebbe un risveglio da un trip,chè Eleonora è come una che si cala 2 paste per andare a ballare l'Hardcore Warrior.
> 
> *vorrei poter sviluppare questo sottile piacere della crudeltà che aleggia in tutto quello che ha scritto Eleonora*, per capire se sia solo frutto del trip autosecernente che vive oppure se sia una cosa che fa parte di lei


Ha l'anima da kapo'.
Il prigioniero peggiore dei suoi carcerieri.
Vigliaccamente crudele, compiaciuta del suo piccolo potere acquisito da vittima sfigata.


----------



## Leda (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Eleonora, e benvenuta.
Ho un'unica domanda da fare, ed è: perché ti dici confusa? Esattamente COSA ti confonde? A me non sembri tanto confusa. Sorpresa di te stessa, forse, ma confusa... mmm, no.


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non abbiamo poi tutti sti elementi per giudicare lui.  alla fine di lui sappiamo che si eccita con le cose che ci ha descritto Eleonora.  e nulla più.
> 
> mi interessa quello che ha scritto Ecate perchè sarebbe un risveglio da un trip,chè Eleonora è come una che si cala 2 paste per andare a ballare l'Hardcore Warrior.
> 
> *vorrei poter sviluppare questo sottile piacere della crudeltà che aleggia in tutto quello che ha scritto Eleonora*, per capire se sia solo frutto del trip autosecernente che vive oppure se sia una cosa che fa parte di lei


davvero ci trovi crudeltà? Chi è crudele guarda in faccia la propria vittima, e non lo nasconde. Io non riesco a vederci nessuna traccia di sadismo. Sottile piacere del torbido, questo si... i due godono a scopare nel fango, è diverso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che Eleonora non esista. a me la sua situazione non pare inverosimile


è un banalissimo caso di facocerismo in effetti: qui se ne sono visti di ben peggiori.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Esimia dissento*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un banalissimo caso di facocerismo in effetti: qui se ne sono visti di ben peggiori.


non credo che ad Eleonora freghi granchè di sto tizio,ne ha parlato quasi solo nel primo post.  non credo che si faccia dei film in testa riguardo una qualche vita di relazione con lui.

lei è tutta incentrata sul piacere che trae dal rapporto con la ragazza.   

ed è la natura supposta crudele di questo piacere che mi interessa capire


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che ad Eleonora freghi granchè di sto tizio,ne ha parlato quasi solo nel primo post.  non credo che si faccia dei film in testa riguardo una qualche vita di relazione con lui.
> 
> lei è tutta incentrata sul piacere che trae dal rapporto con la ragazza.
> 
> ed è la natura supposta crudele di questo piacere che mi interessa capire


Io veramente non ci vedo nulla che sia degno di nota e concordo con la banalità del tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *non credo che ad Eleonora freghi granchè di sto tizio*,ne ha parlato quasi solo nel primo post. non credo che si faccia dei film in testa riguardo una qualche vita di relazione con lui.
> 
> lei è tutta incentrata sul piacere che trae dal rapporto con la ragazza.
> 
> ed è la natura supposta crudele di questo piacere che mi interessa capire


come a ogni facocera che si rispetti, Perply.
Il centro dell'universo della facocera corrisponde alla facocera stessa.
Altrimenti che facocera sarebbe?
Poi ci sono facocere che hanno visto i film sbagliati e letto i libri sbagliati e pretendono il finale romantico, 
ma è solo una caratteristica secondaria. 
Se tu pensi a qualche bel caso analogo passato di qui, pure peggiore di questo, la caratteristica principale della facocera è la tensione spasmodica a dimostrare di essere la più gran tr... ehm, di avere una sensualità irresistibile che fa scomparire qualunque altra femmina.
La vincitrice, appunto.
C'è a chi piace vincere facile.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come a ogni facocera che si rispetti, Perply.
> Il centro dell'universo della facocera corrisponde alla facocera stessa.
> Altrimenti che facocera sarebbe?
> Poi ci sono facocere che hanno visto i film sbagliati e letto i libri sbagliati e pretendono il finale romantico,
> ...


mah....qui vedo una cosa diversa.   nelle varie facocere che sono passate per qui,direttamente o per relata refero,non ho mai notato un interesse così marcato per il rapporto con l'altra donna.

magari hai poi ragione tu.    però nel caso,sarebbe una diversa specie di facocerismo,questo


----------



## Don Chisciotte (22 Gennaio 2015)

Rileggendo alcuni spunti, però ho sottovalutato il fatto che lei sia antecedente alla fidanzata.

Insomma senza dilungarmi tanto, questo può aver fatto nascere in lei( al di là del vero interesse verso l'uomo) un certo senso di INVIDIA.

Ecco dove forse sta quel sottile piacere a "umiliarla".

Lui( sempre che la storia sia vera) è oggettivamente un caprone.


----------



## Darty (22 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Rileggendo alcuni spunti, però ho sottovalutato il fatto che lei sia antecedente alla fidanzata.
> 
> Insomma senza dilungarmi tanto, questo può aver fatto nascere in lei( al di là del vero interesse verso l'uomo) un certo senso di INVIDIA.
> 
> ...


Caprone? Per me lui è un grandissimo stronzo, altro che caprone.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Rileggendo alcuni spunti, però ho sottovalutato il fatto che lei sia antecedente alla fidanzata.
> 
> Insomma senza dilungarmi tanto, questo può aver fatto nascere in lei( al di là del vero interesse verso l'uomo) un certo senso di INVIDIA.
> 
> ...



lui è un pezzo di merda che la metà je basta e j'avanza


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lui è un pezzo di merda che la metà je basta e j'avanza


Lo stai sopravvalutando: è uno sfigato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Fake. Non può esistere davvero una persona tanto schifosa sulla terra.....


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come a ogni facocera che si rispetti, Perply.
> Il centro dell'universo della facocera corrisponde alla facocera stessa.
> Altrimenti che facocera sarebbe?
> Poi ci sono facocere che hanno visto i film sbagliati e letto i libri sbagliati e pretendono il finale romantico,
> ...



peccato che la massaggiatrice non sappia nulla e non possa quindi farle il grande regalo di lasciarle la vincita!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> peccato che la massaggiatrice non sappia nulla e non possa quindi farle il grande regalo di lasciarle la vincita!


Puoi mandare 3,2 bacini di numero a tu sai chi da parte mia? 
(mettici pure lo schiocco che fa piu effetto)


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Puoi mandare 3,2 bacini di numero a tu sai chi da parte mia?
> (mettici pure lo schiocco che fa piu effetto)


ok, fatto!


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Lo stai sopravvalutando: è uno sfigato


mi sa che c'hai ragione te


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorrei poter sviluppare questo sottile piacere della crudeltà che aleggia in tutto quello che ha scritto Eleonora, per capire se sia solo frutto del trip autosecernente che vive oppure se sia una cosa che fa parte di lei


perplesso, un po' troppo sex&thecity anche per te mi sa.
il "sottile piacere della crudeltà" è un'espressione romanzata per descrivere una situazione più frequente di quello che si pensi (non il massaggio, la foto ecc. che se sono veri sono proprio da velo pietoso per quanto sono cliché), non a caso ho riportato i primi due esempi che mi venivano in mente, manco gli unici.
alla fine l'altra non sa niente. capirai.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, fatto!


grazie mille


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perplesso, un po' troppo sex&thecity anche per te mi sa.
> il "sottile piacere della crudeltà" è un'espressione romanzata per descrivere una situazione più frequente di quello che si pensi (non il massaggio, la foto ecc. che se sono veri sono proprio da velo pietoso per quanto sono cliché), non a caso ho riportato i primi due esempi che mi venivano in mente, manco gli unici.
> alla fine l'altra non sa niente. capirai.


pol'esse.     credo che il mantenere sta ragazza dell'inconsapevolezza di tutto sia la molla dell'eccitazione di Eleonora ed intuisco anche di sto tizio.

di cui sappiamo soltanto che si eccita con ste cose.    al che mi e vi domando: l'odio,in tutto questo,quanto pesa?

perchè si sono tirati in ballo tutti i sentimenti negativi del mondo,però, se non me lo sono pescato io,nessuno ha citato l'odio.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pol'esse.     credo che il mantenere sta ragazza dell'inconsapevolezza di tutto sia la molla dell'eccitazione di Eleonora ed intuisco anche di sto tizio.
> 
> di cui sappiamo soltanto che si eccita con ste cose.    al che mi e vi domando: l'odio,in tutto questo,quanto pesa?
> 
> perchè si sono tirati in ballo tutti i sentimenti negativi del mondo,però, se non me lo sono pescato io,nessuno ha citato l'odio.


secondo me, l'odio manco c'entra niente, almeno per come lo intendo.
lui è uno a cui piace mantenere il piede in due scarpe, si fidanza ma vuole anche la trombamica, lei è una che sta romanzando una storiaccia che a un'amica le chiederei solo "ma davvero vuoi stare in questo casino?".
evidentemente ci sta perché non ha di meglio per le mani. almeno spero.
tutto molto easy.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine;
> 
> Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".


cioè, se sto scambio di sms è vero così come riportato e questi hanno più di tot anni è di un infantilismo senza fine.
quella è contenta di fare la dominatrix di una che manco ne sa niente, e quell'altro perde la testa pensando che la fidanzata fa un massaggio alla trombamica.
altro che sottile piacere ecc. roba un po' da romanzetto.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me, l'odio manco c'entra niente, almeno per come lo intendo.
> lui è uno a cui piace mantenere il piede in due scarpe,* si fidanza ma vuole anche la trombamica*, lei è una che sta romanzando una storiaccia che a un'amica le chiederei solo "ma davvero vuoi stare in questo casino?".
> evidentemente ci sta perché non ha di meglio per le mani. almeno spero.
> tutto molto easy.


tuttavia ora le due si conoscono etc., quindi lui non mi sembra il classico traditore spensierato
più il traditore stronzo, direi


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia ora le due si conoscono etc., quindi lui non mi sembra il classico traditore spensierato
> più il traditore stronzo, direi


ah, simpaticissimo lui non è.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, simpaticissimo lui non è.



ma com'è che non si preoccupa?
o forse sì, chissà


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma com'è che non si preoccupa?
> o forse sì, chissà



un'idea ce l'ho.
ma non è che eleonora è un poco inzerbinata per questo tizio? :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me, l'odio manco c'entra niente, almeno per come lo intendo.
> lui è uno a cui piace mantenere il piede in due scarpe, si fidanza ma vuole anche la trombamica, lei è una che sta romanzando una storiaccia che a un'amica le chiederei solo "ma davvero vuoi stare in questo casino?".
> evidentemente ci sta perché non ha di meglio per le mani. almeno spero.
> tutto molto easy.


la questione anagrafica la vedo trascurabile,non è che anche avessero 18-20 anni la cosa muterebbe.

fossero trentenni o plus forse ci starebbe bene una nota di tristezza,forse.  ma non di più.

non credo che Eleonora stia in questo casino perchè nn ha di meglio,credo che proprio sia la situazione che l'intrippa in sè.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> un'idea ce l'ho.
> ma non è che eleonora è un poco inzerbinata per questo tizio? :singleeye:



dici che è lui che la manovra velatamente spingendola a contatto della sua fidanzata?


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la questione anagrafica la vedo trascurabile,non è che anche avessero 18-20 anni la cosa muterebbe.
> 
> fossero trentenni o plus forse ci starebbe bene una nota di tristezza,forse.  ma non di più.
> 
> non credo che Eleonora stia in questo casino perchè nn ha di meglio,credo che proprio sia la situazione che l'intrippa in sè.


perply, a 18-20 anni si fanno cazzate che magari dieci anni dopo non rifaresti. le fai tanto per farle, perché non ti preoccupi del futuro/di quello che pensa la gente/non hai ancora una personalità strutturata ecc.
almeno per me è stato così.
il fatto che non abbia di meglio non lo trascurare troppo.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dici che è lui che la manovra velatamente spingendola a contatto della sua fidanzata?


lei ha scritto che lui le ha esplicitamente consigliato di diventare amica della sua fidanzata per controllarla, quindi potrebbe essere.
poi non so, nel senso che a me la cosa per come è stata presentata mi sembra ancora inverosimile (a una che frequento occasionalmente da un annetto dopo un pomeriggio di shopping al massimo le faccio una tisana ai frutti rossi , non certo un massaggio ai piedi). di sicuro se vedessi uno, anche solo per sesso, e questo mi dicesse "mi sono fidanzato ma possiamo continuare a frequentarci" gli direi di sparire. se poi mi dicesse anche di diventare amica della fidanzata sparirei io. a meno che non sia coinvolta.


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pol'esse.     credo che il mantenere sta ragazza dell'inconsapevolezza di tutto sia la molla dell'eccitazione di Eleonora ed intuisco anche di sto tizio.
> 
> di cui sappiamo soltanto che si eccita con ste cose.    al che mi e vi domando: l'odio,in tutto questo,quanto pesa?
> 
> perchè si sono tirati in ballo tutti i sentimenti negativi del mondo,però, se non me lo sono pescato io,nessuno ha citato l'odio.


No no, l'odio è un sentimento. Qui di sentimento io ne vedo molto poco.
Forse qualche strambo prurito, ma nemmeno niente di così originale.
Mi sembrano proprio persone (lei e lui) grezze, che ancora non hanno capito nulla di nulla di emozioni, sentimenti e rapporti.
Mi sembra tutto a livello di gioco. La povera ignara spero si renda conto di qualcosa...


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perply, a 18-20 anni si fanno cazzate che magari dieci anni dopo non rifaresti. le fai tanto per farle, perché non ti preoccupi del futuro/di quello che pensa la gente/non hai ancora una personalità strutturata ecc.
> almeno per me è stato così.
> il fatto che non abbia di meglio non lo trascurare troppo.


è che per tenere viva l'opzione "non ha di meglio" dovrei sapere com'è Eleonora fisicamente,cosa che non ci è dato conoscere.

vero è che io parto sempre dall'idea che una donna italiana nella fascia 15-55 se tiene al suo aspetto e non ha handicap estetici e fisici palesi,magari non farà strage,ma nemmeno piange miseria.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lei ha scritto che lui le ha esplicitamente consigliato di diventare amica della sua fidanzata per controllarla, quindi potrebbe essere.
> poi non so, nel senso che a me la cosa per come è stata presentata mi sembra ancora inverosimile (a una che frequento occasionalmente da un annetto dopo un pomeriggio di shopping al massimo le faccio una tisana ai frutti rossi , non certo un massaggio ai piedi). di sicuro se vedessi uno, anche solo per sesso, e questo mi dicesse "mi sono fidanzato ma possiamo continuare a frequentarci" gli direi di sparire.* se poi mi dicesse anche di diventare amica della fidanzata sparirei io. a meno che non sia coinvolta*.



ma infatti lui è ripugnante secondo me... poi bisognerebbe capire se il concetto potrebbe essere chiaro anche da coinvolte


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me, l'odio manco c'entra niente, almeno per come lo intendo.
> lui è uno a cui piace mantenere il piede in due scarpe, si fidanza ma vuole anche la trombamica, lei è una che sta romanzando una storiaccia che a un'amica le chiederei solo "ma davvero vuoi stare in questo casino?".
> evidentemente ci sta perché non ha di meglio per le mani. almeno spero.
> tutto molto easy.


E se invece fosse un nuovo e originale esercizio di Mirror Climbing Estremo per giustificare il fatto che si scopa un pessimo ? 

Vista da questa punto di vista mi diventa quasi simpatica per non aver messo in mezzo le povere "farfalle nello stomaco".


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti lui è ripugnante secondo me... poi bisognerebbe capire se il concetto potrebbe essere chiaro anche da coinvolte


Il concetto DEVE essere chiaro anche da coinvolte.
Quando è capitato a me mi sono rifiutata...e solo l'idea che mi avesse chiesto di uscire insieme a lei mi ha fatta incazzare da morire. Forse proprio per il forte coinvolgimento, non saprei...


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se invece fosse un nuovo e originale esercizio di Mirror Climbing Estremo per giustificare il fatto che si scopa un pessimo ?
> 
> Vista da questa punto di vista mi diventa quasi simpatica per non aver messo in mezzo le povere "farfalle nello stomaco".


Eh ma perchè  le farfalle non stanno proprio nello stomaco ma son volate subito più  giù  e giu e giù. ....


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il concetto DEVE essere chiaro anche da coinvolte.
> Quando è capitato a me mi sono rifiutata...e solo l'idea che mi avesse chiesto di uscire insieme a lei mi ha fatta incazzare da morire. Forse proprio per il forte coinvolgimento, non saprei...



ma infatti da coinvolte è ancora peggio secondo me, perchè ti accorgi di esserlo con un tipo ripugnante
invece se a lei non frega nulla, gli va dietro finchè...boh?
certo che da un tipo del genere c'è da aspettarsi di tutto, io smetterei di frequentarlo anche solo per quello, nel senso che rischi di ritrovarti nei casini e non sapere manco il perchè


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti da coinvolte è ancora peggio secondo me, perchè ti accorgi di esserlo con un tipo ripugnante
> invece se a lei non frega nulla, gli va dietro finchè...boh?
> certo che da un tipo del genere c'è da aspettarsi di tutto, io smetterei di frequentarlo anche solo per quello, nel senso che rischi di ritrovarti nei casini e non sapere manco il perchè


Ma è quel finchè che non si capisce...
Non prova niente (così dice), è solo sesso (così dice), maaaaaaaaa...lo vogliamo dire che di uccelli è pieno il cielo!?
No perchè non mi pare che nel caso si allontanasse possa perdere chissà cosa.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è quel finchè che non si capisce...
> Non prova niente (così dice), è solo sesso (così dice), maaaaaaaaa...lo vogliamo dire che di uccelli è pieno il cielo!?
> No perchè non mi pare che nel caso si allontanasse possa perdere chissà cosa.


già, il cielo è pieno di uccelli forieri di meno grane e più divertimento!


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbeh s'è capito che ora stiamo sparando a caso.

Elenora che è successo ieri sera con la massaggiapiedi?


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che per tenere viva l'opzione "non ha di meglio" dovrei sapere com'è Eleonora fisicamente,cosa che non ci è dato conoscere.
> 
> vero è che io parto sempre dall'idea che una donna italiana nella fascia 15-55 se tiene al suo aspetto e non ha handicap estetici e fisici palesi,magari non farà strage,ma nemmeno piange miseria.


non c'entra il fisico, magari non ci sono altri che le piacciono.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti lui è ripugnante secondo me... poi bisognerebbe capire se il concetto potrebbe essere chiaro anche da coinvolte


se sei coinvolta può capitare di accettare cose che altrimenti non accetteresti.
io lo considero lo stesso un errore ma ho visto che è una cosa che accade a molti.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se sei coinvolta può capitare di accettare cose che altrimenti non accetteresti.
> io lo considero lo stesso un errore ma ho visto che è una cosa *che accade a molti*.


....a quasi tutti. Quasi.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se sei coinvolta può capitare di accettare *cose che altrimenti non accetteresti.*
> io lo considero lo stesso un errore ma ho visto che è una cosa che accade a molti.



ad esempio un regalo


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ad esempio un regalo


magari solo quello, ma no, non pensavo a quello.
nel senso che mi viene difficile pensare che se vuoi una storia disimpegnativa, di solo sesso ecc., accetti di diventare amica della tizia.
diventa un problema.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari solo quello, ma no, non pensavo a quello.
> nel senso che mi viene difficile pensare che *se vuoi una storia disimpegnativa, di solo sesso ecc.*, *accetti di diventare amica della tizia.*
> diventa un problema.



mannò, è la prima cosa che ti viene in mente!!!


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è la prima cosa che ti viene in mente!!!


no vabbé, ma ti rendi conto? 
cioè, se uno mi avesse proposto una cosa così non lo so nemmeno io cosa gli avrei detto.
essere l'amante di qualcuno può avere un senso se sei a tua volta impegnata, altrimenti sono solo casini altrui che rischi di accollarti.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no vabbé, ma ti rendi conto?
> cioè, se uno mi avesse proposto una cosa così non lo so nemmeno io cosa gli avrei detto.
> essere l'amante di qualcuno può avere un senso se sei a tua volta impegnata, altrimenti sono solo casini altrui che rischi di accollarti.



ad es. vorrei ricordare la possibilità di ritrovarti moglie e parentado sotto casa...


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ad es. vorrei ricordare la possibilità di ritrovarti moglie e parentado sotto casa...


quello è il rischio massimo. 
cioè, peggio di così che deve succedere?


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no vabbé, ma ti rendi conto?
> cioè, se uno mi avesse proposto una cosa così non lo so nemmeno io cosa gli avrei detto.
> essere l'amante di qualcuno può avere un senso se sei a tua volta impegnata, altrimenti sono solo casini altrui che rischi di accollarti.


Quando dico che ci vuole testa anche nell'essere amanti non lo dico a casaccio...sia da single, sia da impegnati/e.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando dico che ci vuole testa anche nell'essere amanti non lo dico a casaccio...sia da single, sia da impegnati/e.


quoto


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Quando dico che ci vuole testa anche nell'essere amanti non lo dico a casaccio*...sia da single, sia da impegnati/e.


Quella in teoria ci vuole per tutto. E spesso la si perde proprio nelle occasioni in cui diventa fondamentale usarla, ad esempio quando ti massaggiano i piedi.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quello è il rischio massimo.
> cioè, peggio di così che deve succedere?



... che la moglie te lo regala

non c'è mai limite al peggio, è una legge universale


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

Buon pomeriggio, novità ?


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando dico che ci vuole testa anche nell'essere amanti non lo dico a casaccio...sia da single, sia da impegnati/e.


nicka, so che tu hai avuto una lunga storia con uno fidanzato che poi si è sposato ecc. ma appunto lo amavi.
volevi stare con lui, insomma, e la cosa era determinata dal fatto che fosse lui.
con il dovuto rispetto, non credo che tu li abbia messo molta testa
o magari lo avrai fatto nel senso che hai preso i dovuti accorgimenti, non lo so, magari mi sbaglio.
io non avrei mai accettato una simile situazione, per me anche quel tradimento di una notte ai danni del mio ex fu un casino, l'ho vissuto come un casino.


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella in teoria ci vuole per tutto. E spesso la si perde proprio nelle occasioni in cui diventa fondamentale usarla, ad esempio quando ti massaggiano i piedi.


Sta roba dei massaggi ai piedi ha fatto clamore...


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ... che la moglie te lo regala
> 
> non c'è mai limite al peggio, è una legge universale


ah, era quello il regalo a cui alludevi? :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio, novità ?



Ciao B.B.

No. Nessuna notizia della cena di ieri.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

nel complesso, se sei single per me non ha molto senso essere l'amante di qualcuno, uomo o donna.
sei single, spassatela!


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, era quello il regalo a cui alludevi? :carneval:



no...prima ero ancora speranzosa che fosse un mazzo di fiori


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao B.B.
> 
> No. Nessuna notizia della cena di ieri.


Quindi si è continuata la discussione a braccio, ottimo, chissà se torna ... (Pppssssss B.B????:singleeye


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nicka, so che tu hai avuto una lunga storia con uno fidanzato che poi si è sposato ecc. ma appunto lo amavi.
> volevi stare con lui, insomma, e la cosa era determinata dal fatto che fosse lui.
> con il dovuto rispetto, non credo che tu li abbia messo molta testa
> o magari lo avrai fatto nel senso che hai preso i dovuti accorgimenti, non lo so, magari mi sbaglio.
> io non avrei mai accettato una simile situazione, per me anche quel tradimento di una notte ai danni del mio ex fu un casino, l'ho vissuto come un casino.


Per quanto ti possa sembrare strano (e so che può sembrarlo) io di testa ne avevo messa fin troppa...
Le mie paranoie, le mie sofferenze, i miei problemi con la mia situazione erano tenuti a bada proprio perchè ci mettevo testa, ero di una razionalità spaventosa a volte.
E ho sempre avuto la consapevolezza che se fossimo stati insieme saremmo durati sì e no 3 mesi.  
Gli accorgimenti li ho sempre avuti perchè, anche se stavamo sbagliando in due, ci tenevo che non avesse problemi...e se avesse avuto problemi a causa mia non me lo sarei mai perdonato, in nome dell'affetto che mi legava a lui.
Per accettare quella situazione io ci ho messo anni, non giorni. Non è che una si sveglia un giorno e prende st'iniziativa...soprattutto se c'è un sentimento di amore (da parte mia quello era).
Per strapparmi un bacio sono passati 8 mesi dal momento in cui c'è stato quel cambiamento negli atteggiamenti, nelle parole, nei messaggi...
Minchia.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi si è continuata la discussione a braccio, ottimo, chissà se torna ... (Pppssssss *B.B*????:singleeye


Bella Bardascetta


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto ti possa sembrare strano (e so che può sembrarlo) io di testa ne avevo messa fin troppa...
> Le mie paranoie, le mie sofferenze, i miei problemi con la mia situazione erano tenuti a bada proprio perchè ci mettevo testa, ero di una razionalità spaventosa a volte.
> E ho sempre avuto la consapevolezza che se fossimo stati insieme saremmo durati sì e no 3 mesi.
> Gli accorgimenti li ho sempre avuti perchè, anche se stavamo sbagliando in due, ci tenevo che non avesse problemi...e se avesse avuto problemi a causa mia non me lo sarei mai perdonato, in nome dell'affetto che mi legava a lui.
> ...


 non posso darti verdi


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non posso darti verdi


Come se!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella Bardascetta


sul bardascetta non ho obiezioni, sul bella ...Nzomma :singleeye:


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto ti possa sembrare strano (e so che può sembrarlo) io di testa ne avevo messa fin troppa...
> Le mie paranoie, le mie sofferenze, i miei problemi con la mia situazione erano tenuti a bada proprio perchè ci mettevo testa, ero di una razionalità spaventosa a volte.
> E ho sempre avuto la consapevolezza che se fossimo stati insieme saremmo durati sì e no 3 mesi.
> Gli accorgimenti li ho sempre avuti perchè, anche se stavamo sbagliando in due, ci tenevo che non avesse problemi...e se avesse avuto problemi a causa mia non me lo sarei mai perdonato, in nome dell'affetto che mi legava a lui.
> ...


ma se siete arrivati a baciarvi ecc. la testa l'avevi persa, mi sa. 
non giudico, è che davvero a freddo non vedo vantaggi in una situazione simile. solo svantaggi, soprattutto per una single giovane. io non riuscirei ad avere restrizioni sulla mia libertà di azione e di espressione, anche dei sentimenti.
adesso figuriamoci, ma anche da ragazza non lo avrei voluto, infatti pur avendo avuto tante storie ho (quasi) sempre chiesto "ma hai qualcosa in ballo? anche una semplice frequentazione? no dimmelo, perché non voglio problemi". 
se erano ambigui mollavo il colpo.


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma se siete arrivati a baciarvi ecc. la testa l'avevi persa, mi sa.
> non giudico, è che davvero a freddo non vedo vantaggi in una situazione simile. solo svantaggi, soprattutto per una single giovane. io non riuscirei ad avere restrizioni sulla mia libertà di azione e di espressione, anche dei sentimenti.
> adesso figuriamoci, ma anche da ragazza non lo avrei voluto, infatti pur avendo avuto tante storie ho (quasi) sempre chiesto "ma hai qualcosa in ballo? anche una semplice frequentazione? no dimmelo, perché non voglio problemi".
> se erano ambigui mollavo il colpo.


La testa per l'avevo persa a 12...sicchè!!!  
Non ci ha messo lui 8 mesi a convincermi perchè non sapevo se mi piaceva o meno.
Che ero una poveretta innamorata persa lo sapevo dai miei 12 anni. E lo sapeva pure lui. E' iniziato tutto ai miei 18 anni passati. Ne ho avuto da pensare...
Mi sono consapevolmente preclusa una situazione di esclusività perchè quella persona per me era più che importante.
Ci sono assolutamente svantaggi, nessuno lo mette in dubbio, sono la prima a dirlo...e i vantaggi sono vicini allo zero assoluto. Il mio unico vantaggio è semplicemente quello di aver vissuto momenti con la persona che amavo.
Stavamo insieme? Non stavamo insieme? Non mi è mai importato.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La testa per l'avevo persa a 12...sicchè!!!
> Non ci ha messo lui 8 mesi a convincermi perchè non sapevo se mi piaceva o meno.
> Che ero una poveretta innamorata persa lo sapevo dai miei 12 anni. E lo sapeva pure lui. E' iniziato tutto ai miei 18 anni passati. Ne ho avuto da pensare...
> Mi sono consapevolmente preclusa una situazione di esclusività perchè quella persona per me era più che importante.
> ...


questo lo posso capire.
o almeno, lo avrei capito fino a qualche anno fa, adesso se fossimo amiche nella vita probabilmente avrei passato il tempo a martellarti di chiuderla. 
pensa che io ho mollato il mio fidanzato, all'inizio della nostra storia perché entrambi avevamo interrotto da poco le relazioni precedenti e siccome la sua ex ogni tanto si faceva sentire (il mio figuriamoci, il giorno dopo la rottura aveva cambiato vita ed era super felice) mi pareva fosse una cosa che poteva portare problemi.
poi vabbé, ho fatto velocemente marcia indietro che già ero partita per lui.


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ma siete super rigidi!
certo, non è una buona premessa che l'altro sia impegnato
però c'è l'amour
che diamine!
Nicka io ti capisco anche se non ho mai avuto un fidanzato impegnato
quando c'è l'amour ...


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma siete super rigidi!
> certo, non è una buona premessa che l'altro sia impegnato
> però c'è l'amour
> che diamine!
> ...


Priva a dirlo alla moglie o alla fidanzata


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Priva a dirlo alla moglie o alla fidanzata


Ecco fondamentale che non ci sia rapporto alcuno
io non penso che sia colpa dell'amante 
l'amante non deve niente a nessuno
che sia una facocera o meno
che sia vittima dell'amour o dell'ormone
che sia un buon samaritano o un diabolico sfasciafamiglie
lo stronzo/a è il traditore


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco fondamentale che non ci sia rapporto alcuno
> io non penso che sia colpa dell'amante
> l'amante non deve niente a nessuno
> che sia una facocera o meno
> ...


No non è  colpa del amante,è  colpa di chi tradisce.Ma siccome alla scoperta si ha la testa calda i vaffanculo se li beccano entrambi.


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No non è  colpa del amante,è  colpa di chi tradisce.Ma siccome alla scoperta si ha la testa calda i vaffanculo se li beccano entrambi.


E i vaffanculo a entrambi io li capisco perfettamente! Ci mancherebbe altro...


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo lo posso capire.
> *o almeno, lo avrei capito fino a qualche anno fa, adesso se fossimo amiche nella vita probabilmente avrei passato il tempo a martellarti di chiuderla.*
> pensa che io ho mollato il mio fidanzato, all'inizio della nostra storia perché entrambi avevamo interrotto da poco le relazioni precedenti e siccome la sua ex ogni tanto si faceva sentire (il mio figuriamoci, il giorno dopo la rottura aveva cambiato vita ed era super felice) mi pareva fosse una cosa che poteva portare problemi.
> poi vabbé, ho fatto velocemente marcia indietro che già ero partita per lui.


Sapendo perfettamente che non lo avrei fatto!! 
Saremmo arrivate al punto in cui mettevamo per iscritto che lui sarebbe diventato l'Innominato e l'argomento sarebbe stato assolutamente out! 
Con la mia migliore amica abbiamo avuto un periodo così...


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E i vaffanculo a entrambi io li capisco perfettamente! Ci mancherebbe altro...


Ecco una donna compressiva e obiettiva...


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ma un vaffanculo ci può anche stare pure all'amante
io di mio non ho proferito parola mai
abitavamo pure sotto lo stesso tetto
però io sono bislacca forte


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma se siete arrivati a baciarvi ecc. la testa l'avevi persa, mi sa.
> non giudico, è che davvero a freddo non vedo vantaggi in una situazione simile. solo svantaggi, soprattutto per una single giovane. io non riuscirei ad avere restrizioni sulla mia libertà di azione e di espressione, anche dei sentimenti.
> adesso figuriamoci, ma anche da ragazza non lo avrei voluto, infatti pur avendo avuto tante storie ho (quasi) sempre chiesto "ma hai qualcosa in ballo? anche una semplice frequentazione? no dimmelo, perché non voglio problemi".
> se erano ambigui mollavo il colpo.


Inizio a sentirmi più normale leggendoti


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma un vaffanculo ci può anche stare pure all'amante
> io di mio non ho proferito parola mai
> abitavamo pure sotto lo stesso tetto
> però io sono bislacca forte


Cioè  la tua coinquilina  si è  fatta il tuo compagno?


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma siete super rigidi!
> certo, non è una buona premessa che l'altro sia impegnato
> però c'è l'amour
> che diamine!
> ...


Non è esser rigidi, è avere rispetto dell'amore, anche quello degli altri!


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è esser rigidi, è avere rispetto dell'amore, anche quello degli altri!


Io vi invidio.
Così retta non sono mai riuscita ad esserlo.
La mia sacrosanta dose di egoismo l'ho sempre avuta, ma del resto nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vi invidio.
> Così retta non sono mai riuscita ad esserlo.
> La mia sacrosanta dose di egoismo l'ho sempre avuta, ma del resto nessuno è perfetto.


Io invece invidio chi riesce ad esser egoista, e in questi giorni ne sto parlando e non poco.

pensa ero a lavoro, uno si doveva sposare nell'hotel dove lavoravo, questo durante le prove ci prova con me. Inutile dirti del cazziatone che gli ho fatto...


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vi invidio.
> Così retta non sono mai riuscita ad esserlo.
> La mia sacrosanta dose di egoismo l'ho sempre avuta, ma del resto nessuno è perfetto.


Io sono come te


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io invece invidio chi riesce ad esser egoista, e in questi giorni ne sto parlando e non poco.
> 
> pensa ero a lavoro, uno si doveva sposare nell'hotel dove lavoravo, questo durante le prove ci prova con me. Inutile dirti del cazziatone che gli ho fatto...


Figlia mia, a quello il cazziatone lo avrei fatto anche io!!!


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io sono come te


Credo sia necessaria.
Almeno lo è per me...


----------



## Ecate (22 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è esser rigidi, è avere rispetto dell'amore, anche quello degli altri!


Uhm
io sarei portata a pensare che se tizio si innamora di me anche se impegnato il suo amore è svanito prima dell'impegno.
ovviamente se c'è l'amour
comunque non mi è mai capitato


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ha l'anima da kapo'.
> Il prigioniero peggiore dei suoi carcerieri.
> Vigliaccamente crudele, compiaciuta del suo piccolo potere acquisito da vittima sfigata.


Esattamente.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figlia mia, a quello il cazziatone lo avrei fatto anche io!!!


Eh  invece mi hanno detto che ho sbagliato, perché non era il Mio uomo...eh ma lui intanto si prendeva l'amore di quella donna! E voleva metter in mezzo a me, nelle sue schifezze (ed era anche bello eh)

io non riesco a far lo sgambetto ad un'altra, mi metto sempre nelle sue scarpe....

quando ho tradito il mio ex,IL QUALE MI AVEVA GIÀ TRADITA PER UN ANNO,   e fatto le peggio cose, io per un bacio non c'ho dormito per 15 gg, mi svegliavo con attacchi di panico e piangevo di continuo... ho dovuto esser corretta e sono stata bene. Io ad esempio con uno impegnato non ci potrei stare,proprio per il mio benessere. Ma poi proprio non mi scatta nulla. Non lo so, mi accorgo che sono strana, per il mondo in cui viviamo.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm
> io sarei portata a pensare che se tizio si innamora di me anche se impegnato il suo amore è svanito prima dell'impegno.
> ovviamente se c'è l'amour
> comunque non mi è mai capitato


Si, ma io rispetto anche lei, colei con la quale è impegnato, che 99 su 100 non sa di questo amore sfumato. E io davvero non potrei impegnarmi con un maschio del genere. Ho sempre ambito ad accompagnarmi con un uomo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io non riesco a far lo sgambetto ad un'altra, mi metto sempre nelle sue scarpe....


Questo lo posso capire, ma spesso e volentieri non si pensa di fare uno sgambetto a un'altra persona. Si pensa a se stessi e alla persona che si ha davanti in quel momento.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo lo posso capire, ma spesso e volentieri non si pensa di fare uno sgambetto a un'altra persona. Si pensa a se stessi e alla persona che si ha davanti in quel momento.


A me questa dote manca! Io penso sempre a tutti i coinvolti, non mi riesce esser selettiva. Ogni azione porta una reazione, e non voglio ferire nessuno. Comunque poi con uno che non rispetta la donna, alla quale avrà giurato amore, non so di che farmene, anche solo di che parlarci...

Guarda invidio chi davvero riesce a pensare solo per sé, e non scherzo, sarebbe tutto molto più semplice.


----------



## Ecate (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A me questa dote manca! Io penso sempre a tutti i coinvolti, non mi riesce esser selettiva. Ogni azione porta una reazione, e non voglio ferire nessuno. Comunque poi con uno che non rispetta la donna, alla quale avrà giurato amore, non so di che farmene, anche solo di che parlarci...
> 
> Guarda invidio chi davvero riesce a pensare solo per sé, e non scherzo, sarebbe tutto molto più semplice.


Da quanto leggo anche la tua posizione è ANCHE un modo per pensare a te. Magari non egoista ma egregiamente funzionale. 
Io alle altre non penso
se c'è l'amour
Comunque forse anche se non con basi così altruistiche mi proteggo pure io : non mi è mai capitato
(ma di mezzi uomini ne ho incontrati comunque eh...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vi invidio.
> Così retta non sono mai riuscita ad esserlo.
> La mia sacrosanta dose di egoismo l'ho sempre avuta, ma del resto nessuno è perfetto.



Una forma di egoismo può anche essere non metterci in una situazione che non ci appaga totalmente o che sappiamo dall'inizio che comporta una dose di sofferenza. Cazzo il terremoto


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una forma di egoismo può anche essere non metterci in una situazione che non ci appaga totalmente o che sappiamo dall'inizio che comporta una dose di sofferenza. Cazzo il terremoto


L'hai sentito pure tu? Minchia.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'hai sentito pure tu? Minchia.


Tutto ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'hai sentito pure tu? Minchia.



Si fortunatamente non dicono nulla dovrebbe essere stata solo una scossetta.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si fortunatamente non dicono nulla dovrebbe essere stata solo una scossetta.



ciao Sbri io ero in auto e non sentito niente,ma tu dove eri??vicino casa o al lavoro??


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri io ero in auto e non sentito niente,ma tu dove eri??vicino casa o al lavoro??


[h=2]Terremoto in tempo reale oggi 23 Gennaio 2015: Ingv registra una sequenza sismica tra Emilia e Toscana. Alcune scosse di terremoto hanno superato magnitudo 3. Alle 7:51 M 4.1 Appennino Pistoiese[/h]


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> *Terremoto in tempo reale oggi 23 Gennaio 2015: Ingv registra una sequenza sismica tra Emilia e Toscana. Alcune scosse di terremoto hanno superato magnitudo 3. Alle 7:51 M 4.1 Appennino Pistoiese*


Pensa Olo era sotto casa,io sono a 40km da li'........


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensa Olo era sotto casa,io sono a 40km da li'........


Ora da noi c'è pace ma pensa io sto sopra un vulcano anche se spento, vedi i castelli romani:up:
Mi ricordo quando c'era lo sciame sismico anni fa


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si fortunatamente non dicono nulla dovrebbe essere stata solo una scossetta.


È stata quella più forte, ma se ho ben capito è durata tutta la notte...andiam bene...


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto ok?


Sì sì tutto ok... 
Però dopo quello che c'è stato 3 anni fa ogni volta è un colpo perché non sai dov'è e che danni ha fatto...


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si fortunatamente non dicono nulla dovrebbe essere stata solo una scossetta.


mia figlia è a rimini....
che tipo di scossa è stata?


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

e stasera vado a montecatini..., ottimo a quanto vedo è più vicino a me.
meglio


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia è a rimini....
> che tipo di scossa è stata?


C'è stato uno sciame sismico sugli appennini tosco-emiliani.
E' durata tutta la notte, tutte scosse lievi, si è sentita distintamente (per me che sono a un piano alto) in città solo quella della 7:50, che è stata di 4 gradi.
Rimini dovrebbe essere decisamente fuori portata...


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è stato uno sciame sismico sugli appennini tosco-emiliani.
> E' durata tutta la notte, tutte scosse lievi, si è sentita distintamente (per me che sono a un piano alto) in città solo quella della 7:50, che è stata di 4 gradi.
> Rimini dovrebbe essere decisamente fuori portata...


poi ho letto.
siccome ne avete parlato tu e sbri pensavo fosse in emilia-romagna:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi ho letto.
> siccome ne avete parlato tu e sbri pensavo fosse in emilia-romagna:singleeye:


Sicuramente a Bologna si è sentito distintamente...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh  invece mi hanno detto che ho sbagliato, perché non era il Mio uomo...eh ma lui intanto si prendeva l'amore di quella donna! E voleva metter in mezzo a me, nelle sue schifezze (ed era anche bello eh)
> 
> io non riesco a far lo sgambetto ad un'altra, mi metto sempre nelle sue scarpe....
> 
> quando ho tradito il mio ex,IL QUALE MI AVEVA GIÀ TRADITA PER UN ANNO,   e fatto le peggio cose, io per un bacio non c'ho dormito per 15 gg, mi svegliavo con attacchi di panico e piangevo di continuo... ho dovuto esser corretta e sono stata bene. Io ad esempio con uno impegnato non ci potrei stare,proprio per il mio benessere. Ma poi proprio non mi scatta nulla. Non lo so, mi accorgo che sono strana, per il mondo in cui viviamo.


Ti capisco.
Per me diventa Ken :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> abbbello
> che dici?


Abbellaaaa
Tutto bene e te?


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vi invidio.
> Così retta non sono mai riuscita ad esserlo.
> La mia sacrosanta dose di egoismo l'ho sempre avuta, ma del resto nessuno è perfetto.


uh, rettitudine, vicino a me poi. 
è una questione di salvaguardia. senza contare che per me vale sempre la regola "conosci te stesso".
io sono sempre stata una nevrotica e un'ansiosa e non riuscirei a stare in una simile situazione di scissione dei ruoli.
capisco certamente che non sempre è così facile e automatico decidere.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente a Bologna si è sentito distintamente...


.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e stasera vado a montecatini..., ottimo a quanto vedo è più vicino a me.
> meglio


La Minerva a Montecatini...quasi quasi vengo anche io  

come mai, se posso? Alle Terme in vacanza?


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Per me diventa Ken :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: ennò Ken nooo  manca qualcosa poi :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> uh, rettitudine, vicino a me poi.
> è una questione di salvaguardia. senza contare che per me vale sempre la regola "conosci te stesso".
> io sono sempre stata una nevrotica e un'ansiosa e non riuscirei a stare in una simile situazione di scissione dei ruoli.
> capisco certamente che non sempre è così facile e automatico decidere.


Eh...appunto perchè conoscevo me stessa che mi sono infognata in quella situazione.
Per me era inevitabile, pur se ci ho pensato mesi e mesi...
Nevrotica e ansiosa non lo sono, anzi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia è a rimini....
> che tipo di scossa è stata?


tranquilla, uno sciametto innocuo e tra Bologna e Prato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .


ahahahah Lotharone combinaguai


----------



## Traccia (23 Gennaio 2015)

Eleonora... news??!


----------



## emme76 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non giudico che tu stia con un uomo impegnato. 
Ma che stia tradendo un'amicizia. 

Al posto di lui non  avrei mai permesso una cosa del genere


----------



## LDS (24 Gennaio 2015)

che bella storiella!

a distanza di un po' di tempo rientro, mi mancavano determinate idiozie per rimettermi a posto il morale.

non c'è, in effetti, molto da commentare.
della piacevole ironia è già stata fatta, perciò lasciamo perdere.

Una sola domanda mi piacerebbe avesse la risposta tuttavia:

ma ti sei avvicinata a tradimento.net per trovare ulteriori stimoli per ravvivare il tuo rapporto con quella specie di ragazzo?
no perchè se dopo 2-3 mesi che te lo sbatti di già hai bisogno di qualche aiutino, forse c'è qualche problema.


----------



## eleonoraB35 (26 Gennaio 2015)

rieccomi, scusate l'assenza (anche se molti ne saranno stati contenti  ) ma non ho avuto molto tempo nel week end. Premetto una cosa:  la maggior parte di voi so che non approvano il mio comportamento, e non me la prendo per le critiche, sono qui e sono consapevole di quello che mi aspetta scrivendo certe cose. Tuttavia non capisco chi si sente sdegnato e infastidito dalla mia presenza ma viene puntualmente qui a fare morale e addirittura mi chiede di lasciare il forum... siete anche liberi di non leggere il thread che ho aperto nessuno vi obbliga!!

Allora, molti mi hanno chiesto come fosse andata la cena con la ragazza quindi espongo quello che è successo:
in realtà non è stata una cena bensì una sorta di aperitivo con qualche stuzzichino. Abbiamo bevuto abbastanza e non nego che il mio intento era anche quello di farmi aiutare proprio dall' alcol per far cadere sia da parte mia che da parte sua qualche freno inibitorio... giusto per vedere che succedeva e per capire un po me stessa visto che con tutte le ipotesi che avete fatto mi è aumentata la confusione.
Insomma, abbiamo bevuto, parlato, riso, scherzato... abbiamo toccato anche argomenti scottanti, lei mi ha parlato anche di alcuni aspetti sessuali della sua relazione attuale e di quelle passate, io ho fatto altrettanto con lei.
Come detto già altre volte , la cosa che mi lasciò perplessa e che mi era piaciuta dell'incontro scorso, fu il massaggio ai piedi che mi fece, anche se non avevo ben chiaro cosa è perchè me lo aveva fatto piacere così tanto; per questo motivo ho cercato di farlo capitare nuovamente.
Per questo motivo che durante questa ultima serata ho cercato spesso di fare in modo che fosse nuovamente lei a chiedermelo con scuse di vario tipo ma non so se è perchè faceva la vaga appositamente o perchè non recepiva i miei segnali, che non si è offerta.
Per farla breve ho deciso quindi di esser più diretta e una volta seduti sul divano mi sono sdraiata e mettendo le gambe sulle sue le ho chiesto senza mezzi termini "perchè non mi fai un bel massaggio ai piedi come la settimana scorsa che mi è piaciuto da morire?". Lei a tale richiesta così diretta è rimasta un po spiazzata inizialmente e mi ha risposto: "oddio ora? con tutto questo vino che abbiamo bevuto mi gira pure un po la testa....". Ormai però ero partita e decisa quindi le ho risposto : "dai dai dai... ne ho veramente bisogno, e poi anche se ti gira la testa dove è il problema, mica è come guidare??" . Lei si fa una risatina ... sbuffa e poi mettendo finalmente una mano sui miei piedi con aria un po scherzosa mi dice "quasi quasi mi pento di avertelo fatto provare, ora mica ogni volta che ci vediamo ne vorrai uno?". io le rispondo con lo stesso tono di scherzo "beh perchè no? ahahah" e lei mi risponde "si certo, ti sei fatta la servetta... ahaha che scema che sei!" . Già questa frase detta per scherzo mi aveva turbata, comunque lei iniziò il massaggio e in quei momento ho cercato di capire da cosa provenisse quel piacere.
Nei post passati vi dicevo che forse era il senso di dominazione di quella situazione che mi intrigava, molti di voi hanno detto che di dominazione non c'era nulla, e in effetti è così, forse questa componente è ristretta solo in questa particolare situazione e nel mio particolare stato mentale. Fatto sta che stavolta la situazione mi è sembrata un pò più chiara. Il primo punto è che ho scoperto che mi piace e mi fa provare belle sensazioni essere toccata ai piedi, in passato era capitato che me le avessero toccati e massaggiati, ma non fu un massaggio fatto bene come questo e a farlo non era stata una donna. Il punto però non è che proprio che il piacere derivava dal fatto che era una donna e che quindi avessi tendenze bisex (e ripeto che non ho problemi ad ammetterlo nel caso). In pratica forse la cosa che mi ha fatto capire meglio è stata proprio una cosa che ha detto la ragazza mentre mi faceva il massaggio: in pratica tra una chiacchiera e l'altra in cui le facevo i complimenti su come li faceva bene, lei mi ha cominciato a spiattellare un discorso sulla riflessologia plantare, punti di riflesso, benefici ecc. aggiungendo che di tanto in tanto le piace leggere articoli sulla cosa e che in passato ha sperimentato su altre sue amiche. Io senza pensarci troppo le risposi che era bella come cosa ma per come sono fatta io non ci sarei mai riuscita poichè non mi piace particolarmente metter le mani addosso alle persone, soprattutto del mio stesso sesso e tantomeno ai piedi per i quali ho sempre avuto una sorta di inibizione. Lei allora fa una faccia perplessa e con un mezzo sorrisetto mi dice "ah brava, la cosa ti inibisce... però se sono io a fare un massaggio ai piedi a te allora non hai nessuna inibizione!?! hihihi". La sua risposta mi spiazzò non poco infatti mi incartai parecchio nella risposta, le dissi che non era quello che volevo intendere, ci fu un mezzo sfottò tra noi e la cosa finì li. Però proprio questo punto mi fece pensare, forse quello che io intendevo come sottomissione non era altro che un gesto che nella mia mente e per me era inconcepibile, una cosa che mai mi sarei prestata a fare, e vedere una ragazza che conosco da poco farlo a me per giunta con tutto quello che c'è dietro (anche se lei è ignara) è stato come se avessi inflitto doppia umiliazione.
Ci sono stati molti utenti che mi hanno scritto in privato (perdonatemi se non rispondo ma ho la funzione disabilitata e non so perchè...) che mi hanno dato consigli, volevano sapere il seguito; alcuni mi hanno detto di esser feticisti dei piedi femminili, hanno tentato di spiegarmi varie sfaccettature di questa passione e che probabilmente il mio piacere è dettato proprio da questo. La cosa strana è che più di uno mi ha chiesto e consigliato per sentirmi ancora più appagata, di non limitarmi al massaggio ma di farmi leccare e baciare i piedi da questa poichè così avrei sublimato la sensazione che ho provato con il massaggio e che il tutto è riconducibile proprio a questo; sinceramente non so se si proprio così, sicuro è che questa seconda volta il piacere maggiore l'ho provato proprio nel contatto ai miei piedi per cui forse le teorie delle persone che mi hanno scritto non sono poi così avventate :up:


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

Rispondo per ora solo alle parti forumistiche: non puoi inviare privati fino ai 50 post; e fino alla stessa soglia, le tue approvazioni sono inefficaci.

sono norme anticlone e antitroll che vigono sul forum e che sono particolarmente sotto stress in questi giorni per via di certi mattacchioni che non hanno di meglio da fare nella vita.

sul resto,mi esprimo quando ho tempo


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> rieccomi, scusate l'assenza (anche se molti ne saranno stati contenti  ) ma non ho avuto molto tempo nel week end. Premetto una cosa:  la maggior parte di voi so che non approvano il mio comportamento, e non me la prendo per le critiche, sono qui e sono consapevole di quello che mi aspetta scrivendo certe cose. Tuttavia non capisco chi si sente sdegnato e infastidito dalla mia presenza ma viene puntualmente qui a fare morale e addirittura mi chiede di lasciare il forum... siete anche liberi di non leggere il thread che ho aperto nessuno vi obbliga!!
> 
> Allora, molti mi hanno chiesto come fosse andata la cena con la ragazza quindi espongo quello che è successo:
> in realtà non è stata una cena bensì una sorta di aperitivo con qualche stuzzichino. Abbiamo bevuto abbastanza e non nego che il mio intento era anche quello di farmi aiutare proprio dall' alcol per far cadere sia da parte mia che da parte sua qualche freno inibitorio... giusto per vedere che succedeva e per capire un po me stessa visto che con tutte le ipotesi che avete fatto mi è aumentata la confusione.
> ...


 che tradotto significa? 
sinceramente...non ho capito il punto.

(ps: non pensavo ci fossero così tanti utenti da scrivere in privato...e ste cose poi!? di farti leccare i piedi?!...bah...perchè non rendono pubblico qsto pensiero anzichè privato?! ci provano alla grande:facepalm:
... no comment...)


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> rieccomi, scusate l'assenza (anche se molti ne saranno stati contenti  ) ma non ho avuto molto tempo nel week end. Premetto una cosa:  la maggior parte di voi so che non approvano il mio comportamento, e non me la prendo per le critiche, sono qui e sono consapevole di quello che mi aspetta scrivendo certe cose. Tuttavia non capisco chi si sente sdegnato e infastidito dalla mia presenza ma viene puntualmente qui a fare morale e addirittura mi chiede di lasciare il forum... siete anche liberi di non leggere il thread che ho aperto nessuno vi obbliga!!
> 
> Allora, molti mi hanno chiesto come fosse andata la cena con la ragazza quindi espongo quello che è successo:
> in realtà non è stata una cena bensì una sorta di aperitivo con qualche stuzzichino. Abbiamo bevuto abbastanza e non nego che il mio intento era anche quello di farmi aiutare proprio dall' alcol per far cadere sia da parte mia che da parte sua qualche freno inibitorio... giusto per vedere che succedeva e per capire un po me stessa visto che con tutte le ipotesi che avete fatto mi è aumentata la confusione.
> ...


Sì, vabbè, ciao.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che tradotto significa?
> sinceramente...non ho capito il punto.
> 
> (ps: non pensavo ci fossero così tanti utenti da scrivere in privato...e ste cose poi!? di farti leccare i piedi?!...bah.*..perchè non rendono pubblico qsto pensiero anzichè privato?!* ci provano alla grande:facepalm:
> ... no comment...)


so' timidi porelli


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> so' timidi porelli


mortacci :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che tradotto significa?
> sinceramente...non ho capito il punto.
> 
> (ps: non pensavo ci fossero così tanti utenti da scrivere in privato...e ste cose poi!? di farti leccare i piedi?!...bah...perchè non rendono pubblico qsto pensiero anzichè privato?! ci provano alla grande:facepalm:
> ... no comment...)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> so' timidi porelli



si infatti :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> mortacci :unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si infatti :rotfl:


Non è  facile eh?Dai che so' ragazzi:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2015)

false flag... ma proprio evidente.


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

io mi immagino questa tempestata di pvt di feticisti :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi immagino questa tempestata di pvt di feticisti :rotfl:


anch'io!!!!!!! magari da insospettabili...:scared:


----------



## drusilla (26 Gennaio 2015)

la deriva sul feticismo mi annoia molto... uffa


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> anch'io!!!!!!! magari da insospettabili...:scared:


paura fifa


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Gennaio 2015)

Io qualche idea ce l'ho 

cmq del messe di Eleonora non ho capito nulla...


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io qualche idea ce l'ho
> 
> cmq del messe di Eleonora non ho capito nulla...


è eccitata da tutta la situazione,ma non capisce se per la situazione in sè o per via della ragazza massaggiapiedi


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> la deriva sul feticismo mi annoia molto... uffa


hai ragione vero... il messaggio di Eleonora però non è che fornisce spunti particolarmente interessanti o evoluzioni significative... io non ho capito il succo di ciò che voleva dire... Crede di avere un lato lesbo? o cosa? boooooh....


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è eccitata da tutta la situazione,ma non capisce se per la situazione in sè o per via della ragazza massaggiapiedi


Cioè non capisce se è lesbica( o bisex), o le piacciono i massaggi ai piedi?


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cioè non capisce se è lesbica( o bisex), o le piacciono i massaggi ai piedi?


lei dice che non sarebbe un problema ammettere una tendenza bisex,quello che dice la stranisce è tutto il clima che si è creato tra queste 2 ragazze.   ed in tutto questo, il fidanzato di lei diventa sempre più trasparente,aggiungo io.


----------



## eleonoraB35 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cioè non capisce se è lesbica( o bisex), o le piacciono i massaggi ai piedi?


guarda, come ho ripetuto sopra non ho particolari voglie bisex (e lo direi senza problemi). Diciamo che sto in una fase confusionale dove sto cercando di capire anche io cosa è che mi smuove determinati impulsi in questa situazione... purtroppo non avendo io le idee ben chiare è anche difficile scrivere il tipo di emozione provata, comunque provo a fare un po di chiarezza.
il massaggio in se mi è piaciuto per vari motivi:
- il massaggio stesso che è molto rilassante e piacevole e che non avevano mai fatto così bene

- la componente ... mmm come dire... forse libidinosa nel sentirsi toccare i piedi; in passato è capitato che me li toccassero ma non avevano mai suscitato in me emozioni particolari come questa. Forse ho scoperto una zona erogena nuova... chissà

- una forte componente celebrale per il fatto che, ho sempre avuto una sorta di inibizione verso i piedi altrui, non so spiegare perchè, quasi un fastidio alla sola vista; proprio questa mia avversione si scontra con il fatto che a toccare i miei, non solo fosse una persona del mio stesso sesso , ma per giunta colei con cui di nascosto ho una relazione col suo uomo


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2015)

la seconda puntata è loffia, si è perso tutto il pathos, si sente anche un leggero odore di formaggio stagionato, spero ancora nella coppa Moretti.


----------



## zadig (26 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> guarda, come ho ripetuto sopra non ho particolari voglie bisex (e lo direi senza problemi). Diciamo che *sto in una fase confusionale* dove sto cercando di capire anche io cosa è che mi smuove determinati impulsi in questa situazione... purtroppo non avendo io le idee ben chiare è anche difficile scrivere il tipo di emozione provata, comunque provo a fare un po di chiarezza.
> il massaggio in se mi è piaciuto per vari motivi:
> - il massaggio stesso che è molto rilassante e piacevole e che non avevano mai fatto così bene
> 
> ...


eh, quello era evidente. Dalla nascita, suppongo.

Però spara balle più divertenti, sennò il thread langue.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh, quello era evidente. Dalla nascita, suppongo.
> 
> Però spara balle più divertenti, sennò il thread langue.


ma infatti... rispetto al primo massaggio/messaggio c'è stato un crollo rovinoso.


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... rispetto al primo massaggio/messaggio c'è stato un crollo rovinoso.


mi sa che dovremo aspettare il prossimo sogno erotico...


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... rispetto al primo massaggio/messaggio c'è stato un crollo rovinoso.


----------



## Horny (27 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> la deriva sul feticismo mi annoia molto... uffa


...e già era noiosissima la prima puntata.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi sa che dovremo aspettare il prossimo sogno erotico...


o il prossimo numero di corna vissute...


----------



## Ecate (28 Gennaio 2015)

Bullarsi e giustificarsi insieme di qualcosa...
bleach
"io rubo perché sono una avventuriera, sono come Eva Kant.
'na figata per pochi eletti. 
Ho rubato un diamantone.
molto eccitante.
non è che forse che io stia esagerando? 
Che ne dite? 
Sbagliato, ok, ma fiko no?"
disgustorama


----------



## Nicka (28 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... rispetto al primo massaggio/messaggio c'è stato un crollo rovinoso.


Ma qui il problema è grave.
Voi non capite.
Qui si prospettava una storia _degna_ (sic!) delle Sfumature, che ormai col trailer ogni due secondi e pubblicità ovunque me l'hanno fatto a tocchetti.
Questo doveva essere il racconto della scoperta di un proprio lato _fortemente dominante_ (ri-sic!), la propria crescita da aspirante mistress e il buttarsi in una simil-educazione di una inconsapevole slave.
Perchè qui siamo proprio agli albori.
Mettiamoci anche lo stuzzichio dello scoprirsi pure un po' di saffica tendenza, anche se a dire il vero se fosse bisex non ci sarebbero problemi, perchè è una cosa come un'altra e la si accetta come si accetta un caffè offerto al bar la mattina, con gli occhi ancora cisposi dopo una notte di folli bagordi.
Aspetto con ansia e un certo languore pelvico il momento in cui, in pieno massaggio, la nostra amica utente si prenderà la libertà di dare alla sua amica cagnetta sottomessa un leggero schiaffetto sulla mano.
E lì sarà la follia, proverà l'estremo piacere del sadismo. Quando la sua amichetta, tra risatine, farà un gridolino con cui si lascerà scappare un "Ahi!! hihihihi!!" allora la consapevolezza sarà concretizzata.
Qui la storia è seria...e mi permetto di ripetere, voi non capite un cazzo!


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2015)

...e poi, una volta assunta al suo nuovo rango di master, non paga della sottomissione dell'amica ridurrà il fidanzato/amante al ruolo di cuckold, facendolo assistere ai suoi amplessi con l'idraulico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qui il problema è grave.
> Voi non capite.
> Qui si prospettava una storia _degna_ (sic!) delle Sfumature, che ormai col trailer ogni due secondi e pubblicità ovunque me l'hanno fatto a tocchetti.
> Questo doveva essere il racconto della scoperta di un proprio lato _fortemente dominante_ (ri-sic!), la propria crescita da aspirante mistress e il buttarsi in una simil-educazione di una inconsapevole slave.
> ...


Ciao Eleonora!
Io apprezzo molto la tua sincerità, anche nei confronti di te stessa, soprattutto quando menti, perchè tutti mentiamo, e chi ha l'indole bugiarda e non mente è insincero con se stesso e quindi è più falso di quanto non sarebbe se fosse sincero.
Ora, io non so se tu abbia veramente dei piedi, ecco, ma anche se tu li avessi per davvero, e non li avessi per esempio regalati a qualche feticista che li tiene sotto formaldeide e li usa al posto della foto di Winston Churchill per soddisfarele sue devianze sessuali solitarie notturne, sarebbero inutili, perché per provare vero pacere vanno massaggiati da ragazze che siano vere amiche.
E le ragazze non possono avere amiche vere, come ben sai.
Ma tu sei uomo e queste cose le capisci.
Menomale.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Eleonora!
> Io apprezzo molto la tua sincerità, anche nei confronti di te stessa, soprattutto quando menti, perchè tutti mentiamo, e chi ha l'indole bugiarda e non mente è insincero con se stesso e quindi è più falso di quanto non sarebbe se fosse sincero.
> Ora, io non so se tu abbia veramente dei piedi, ecco, ma anche se tu li avessi per davvero, e non li avessi per esempio regalati a qualche feticista che li tiene sotto formaldeide e li usa al posto della foto di Winston Churchill per soddisfarele sue devianze sessuali solitarie notturne, sarebbero inutili, perché per provare vero pacere vanno massaggiati da ragazze che siano vere amiche.
> E le ragazze non possono avere amiche vere, come ben sai.
> ...


Sei il solito malpensante.....un onesto utente non fa in tempo a lambiccarsi giorni e notti per inventarsi storie farlocche di giovinette balocche che fan foto bislacche alle amiche baldracche,e tu subito a gridare ai quattro becchi che il vento conta balle.
Ma cosi' togli ai botirzoluti tutta la poesia,lascia loro i sogni mentre viaggiano nella teoria infinita delle loro cuspidi,come dei bambini aggrappati alla criniera di un dragone buono,che vola in paese immaginario dove la fantasia e' onnipotente.
Un luogo in cui questa storia potrebbe essere vera.
E le donne avere vere amiche.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei il solito malpensante.....un onesto utente non fa in tempo a lambiccarsi giorni e notti per inventarsi storie farlocche di giovinette balocche che fan foto bislacche alle amiche baldracche,e tu subito a gridare ai quattro becchi che il vento conta balle.
> Ma cosi' togli ai botirzoluti tutta la poesia,lascia loro i sogni mentre viaggiano nella teoria infinita delle loro cuspidi,come dei bambini aggrappati alla criniera di un dragone buono,che vola in paese immaginario dove la fantasia e' onnipotente.
> Un luogo in cui questa storia potrebbe essere vera.
> E le donne avere vere amiche.


Ma le ragazze come Eleonora esistono!
Loro hanno la bellezza del mare d'Inverno e sono anche due volte più confortevoli quando ti ci tuffi dentro nudo!
La vera discriminante è se abbia davvero i piedi o meno.
Perchè avere i piedi è importante.
Senza quelli non puoi avere la fortuna di pestare un bon bon di la brador incontinente sul marciapiedi, per esempio.
Tralasciando poi che si perde tutto il gusto di passarsi la pietra pomice (e a volte pure la smerigliatrice angolare) sui talloni screpolati fino a farli sanguinare.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma le ragazze come Eleonora esistono!
> Loro hanno la bellezza del mare d'Inverno e sono anche due volte più confortevoli quando ti ci tuffi dentro nudo!
> La vera discriminante è se abbia davvero i piedi o meno.
> Perchè avere i piedi è importante.
> ...


Ma certo che esistono!!!!
Certe bellezze eteree che vedi ormai solo nei quadroni rinascimentali di musei toscani in cui donnone rotodondone escono fuori dalle capesante,sono rarae come aghi nei pagliai,ma ci sono ,perbacco.
No,lascia stare il dio avvinazzato,che poi ti tacciano d'essere un beone dèdito a periodiche orge,ed i beccaccioni ti odieranno perche' non li arruoli nelle schiere delle tue devote baccanti.
E mi tocca pure essere d'accordo con te,quando sostieni che l'acqua gelida sullo scroto in gennaio,ed un confettone caldo pestato a pie' pari,sono sensazioni infinitamente piu' gradevoli di certi discorsi inventati,e di certi sorrisi fra amiche.
Che non portano nemmeno fortuna,come i confetti di Bernese abbandonati.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2015)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma certo che esistono!!!!
> Certe bellezze eteree che vedi ormai solo nei quadroni rinascimentali di musei toscani in cui donnone rotodondone escono fuori dalle capesante,sono rarae come aghi nei pagliai,ma ci sono ,perbacco.
> No,lascia stare il dio avvinazzato,che poi ti tacciano d'essere un beone dèdito a periodiche orge,ed i beccaccioni ti odieranno perche' non li arruoli nelle schiere delle tue devote baccanti.
> E mi tocca pure essere d'accordo con te,quando sostieni che l'acqua gelida sullo scroto in gennaio,ed un confettone caldo pestato a pie' pari,sono sensazioni infinitamente piu' gradevoli di certi discorsi inventati,e di certi sorrisi fra amiche.
> Che non portano nemmeno fortuna,come i confetti di Bernese abbandonati.


E lo vedi che allora Eleonora diventa un simbolo!
Di tutto quello che non solo potrebbe essere, ma anche di tutto quello che sarebbe meglio non fosse davvero.
Lei è un presagio che si incarna sulla tastiera ed un oracolo che sussurra cose sbagliate che si avvereanno solo se resterai nel giusto.
Lei è il bimbo indaco che beve redbull dal biberon ed anche il muratore bergamasco che bestemmia come un turco perché ha impastato della calce troppo magra.
Lei è anche il ciuccio e la cazzuola!
Ed in questo i suoi piedi, ovunque essi siano, da chiunque siano stati cucinati e mangiati, per qualunque ragione siano stati calpestati e con qualunque cosa siano stati conditi prima di essere finiti in quella puntata di hell's kitchen, sono inutili, lo sono sempre stati e lo saranno sempre.
Tranne che per camminare.
Ma certa gente si fa solo scarrozzare da altri, oppure sta ferma, oppure ancora non esiste.
Ed ecco perché sono inutili.
Forse.


----------



## drusilla (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ve l'ho già detto che adoro i vostri deliri?

Siete poetici nella vostra decadenza... ecco, decadentisti


----------



## zadig (28 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ve l'ho già detto che adoro i vostri deliri?
> 
> Siete poetici nella vostra decadenza... ecco, decadentisti


vero, meritano un thread tutto loro e in cui possano scrivere solo loro!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ve l'ho già detto che adoro i vostri deliri?
> 
> Siete poetici nella vostra decadenza... ecco, decadentisti


Mah, possono sembrare scarmigliamenti tra scapigliati e crepuscolari al crepuscolo, ma in genere non sono del tutto deliri dell'ira quanto piuttosto dolori dell'ora e dileggi dell'ego...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vero, meritano un thread tutto loro e in cui possano scrivere solo loro!


Wow, un modo raffinato per proporre l'internamento!
Io apprezzo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> Io senza pensarci troppo le risposi che era bella come cosa ma per come sono fatta io non ci sarei mai riuscita poichè *non mi piace particolarmente metter le mani addosso alle persone, soprattutto del mio stesso sesso* e tantomeno ai piedi per i quali ho sempre avuto una sorta di inibizione. Lei allora fa una faccia perplessa e con un mezzo sorrisetto mi dice "ah brava, la cosa ti inibisce... però se sono io a fare un massaggio ai piedi a te allora non hai nessuna inibizione!?! hihihi". *La sua risposta mi spiazzò non poco infatti mi incartai parecchio nella risposta, le dissi che non era quello che volevo intendere, ci fu un mezzo sfottò tra noi e la cosa finì li*. Però proprio questo punto mi fece pensare, forse quello che io intendevo come sottomissione non era altro che un gesto che nella mia mente e per me era inconcepibile, una cosa che mai mi sarei prestata a fare, e vedere una ragazza che conosco da poco farlo a me per giunta con tutto quello che c'è dietro (anche se lei è ignara) è stato come se avessi inflitto doppia umiliazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ve l'ho già detto che adoro i vostri deliri?
> 
> Siete poetici nella vostra decadenza... ecco, decadentisti


Fatte vedé da uno bravo.


----------



## drusilla (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatte vedé da uno bravo.


gnè gnè rosichi perché non sei capace di produrre le allitterazioni che loro fanno...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> gnè gnè rosichi perché non sei capace di produrre le allitterazioni che loro fanno...


Cumuli di letame. Poi casomai mi tocca pure leggere la capra che ciancia che s'è perso il senso del forum quando tutto quello che è buono a fare sono esercizi di stile in solitaria e match alla cazzo di cane con quell'altro disagiato da cottolengo sulla carrozzella. Capito? Del senso del forum parla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cumuli di letame. Poi casomai mi tocca pure leggere la capra che ciancia che s'è perso il senso del forum quando tutto quello che è buono a fare sono esercizi di stile in solitaria e match alla cazzo di cane con quell'altro disagiato da cottolengo sulla carrozzella. Capito? Del senso del forum parla.


Cioè, tu leggi la capra?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cumuli di letame. Poi casomai mi tocca pure leggere la capra che ciancia che s'è perso il senso del forum quando tutto quello che è buono a fare sono esercizi di stile in solitaria e match alla cazzo di cane con quell'altro disagiato da cottolengo sulla carrozzella. Capito? Del senso del forum parla.


:up: JB santo subito.


----------



## drusilla (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cumuli di letame. Poi casomai mi tocca pure leggere la capra che ciancia che s'è perso il senso del forum quando tutto quello che è buono a fare sono esercizi di stile in solitaria e match alla cazzo di cane con quell'altro disagiato da cottolengo sulla carrozzella. Capito? Del senso del forum parla.


Ma in questo zoo tutti hanno un senso!!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, tu leggi la capra?


Te ne vai a fare in culo a Nanchino insieme a Daniele o no? Ma che cazzo c'avete nell'Emilia Romagna oltre alla più alta concentrazione di ricchioni dell'universo conosciuto, pure le scorie nucleari seppellite sotto Ferrara che v'hanno reso così rincoglioniti? Il senso del forum. Senso/forum. Ma poi da quale cazzo di pulpito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te ne vai a fare in culo a Nanchino insieme a Daniele o no? Ma che cazzo c'avete nell'Emilia Romagna oltre alla più alta concentrazione di ricchioni dell'universo conosciuto, pure le scorie nucleari seppellite sotto Ferrara che v'hanno reso così rincoglioniti? Il senso del forum. Senso/forum. Ma poi da quale cazzo di pulpito.


Hai mai pensato di ciucciarmi il cazzo?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di ciucciarmi il cazzo?


E non copiarmi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di ciucciarmi il cazzo?


Aspetta. Aspetta. Questa la indovino: è una domanda retorica?


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non copiarmi.


Scusa, ho scambiato la risposta che dovevo dare a te con quella che stavo dando sul forum di ricamo delle carmelitane scalze.

Ora suor Bernadette mi sta chiedendo perché, mentre lei è nuda, sto mettendo in dubbio la correlazione tra plutonio e omosessualità.

Vuoi che vi metta in contatto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Aspetta. Aspetta. Questa la indovino: è una domanda retorica?


No, un esempio di virtù dianoietica.

Grazie comunque del complimento.
Del tutto immeritato devo aggiungere.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Scusa, ho scambiato la risposta che dovevo dare a te con quella che stavo dando sul forum di ricamo delle carmelitane scalze.
> 
> Ora suor Bernadette mi sta chiedendo perché, mentre lei è nuda, sto mettendo in dubbio la correlazione tra plutonio e omosessualità.
> 
> Vuoi che vi metta in contatto?


Io ho scritto un'altra cosa, in effetti. Smettila d'andare a presso a carrozzella. Smettila coi papponi inutili da scribacchino frustrato quando qualcuno entra qua dentro. Se devi rispondere fallo normalmente, non masturbandoti con una tastiera in mano che al 90% non te leggono ed al 100% manco ti capiscono. Vieni apprezzato da qualche utonta qua sopra di vecchia data, ma oltre quella davvero non hai altra funzione o senso o come vuoi. Non sei utile ad un cazzo, non parlare di senso del forum a vanvera. Non sai nè di che parli, nè della cazzata intriseca che scrivi. Ciao.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho scritto un'altra cosa, in effetti. Smettila d'andare a presso a carrozzella. Smettila coi papponi inutili da scribacchino frustrato quando qualcuno entra qua dentro. Se devi rispondere fallo normalmente, non masturbandoti con una tastiera in mano che al 90% non te leggono ed al 100% manco ti capiscono. Vieni apprezzato da qualche utonta qua sopra di vecchia data, ma oltre quella davvero non hai altra funzione o senso o come vuoi. Non sei utile ad un cazzo, non parlare di senso del forum a vanvera. Non sai nè di che parli, nè della cazzata intriseca che scrivi. Ciao.


Rabarbaro non aveva alcuna funzione per questo forum da ben prima che tu entrassi, leggessi e te ne accorgessi.
Questo non è mai stato un problema per lui.

Ma toglimi una curiosità, quando dici a qualcuno di smetterla è perché in realtà vuoi che continui?


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Wow, un modo raffinato per proporre l'internamento!
> Io apprezzo!


:rotfl:

ehm... non sono così raffinato, quindi non intendevo dire questo!
Purtroppo (o per fortuna) dico sempre le cose in modo diretto, pure troppo a volte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ehm... non sono così raffinato, quindi non intendevo dire questo!
> Purtroppo (o per fortuna) dico sempre le cose in modo diretto, pure troppo a volte.


No?
Eppure nelle discussioni tra te e Ultimo che ho letto non sono mancate magnifiche figure retoriche e alti esempi di oratoria!
Sei troppo modesto...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Aspetta. Aspetta. Questa la indovino: è una domanda retorica?



ahahhahahhhaahahhaahah tu mi fai morire.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No?
> Eppure nelle discussioni tra te e Ultimo che ho letto non sono mancate magnifiche figure retoriche e alti esempi di oratoria!
> Sei troppo modesto...


mi lusinghi, ma non la vedo così: per fare una bella partita ci vuole un buon avversario, altrimenti il livello resterà basso.
E così è stato. Una noia mortale, senza stimoli costruttivi. Tzè.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, possono sembrare scarmigliamenti tra scapigliati e crepuscolari al crepuscolo, ma in genere non sono del tutto deliri dell'ira quanto piuttosto dolori dell'ora e dileggi dell'ego...



Questa me la scrivo. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :up: JB santo subito.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa me la scrivo. :up:


sì ma sforzati pure di capirla...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi lusinghi, ma non la vedo così: per fare una bella partita ci vuole un buon avversario, altrimenti il livello resterà basso.
> E così è stato. Una noia mortale, senza stimoli costruttivi. Tzè.


La mancanza di degni avversari è il più delle volte una scusa per non sforzarsi comunque di migliorare le proprie abilità.
Cercare di superare il proprio sé di ieri talvolta è la più appagante delle sfide.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa me la scrivo. :up:


Però tieni anche a mente che non ha alcun senso...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì lo so, sono un coglione


...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però tieni anche a mente che non ha alcun senso...



Per i più... tipo jb.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma sforzati pure di capirla...


Ecco, non partire subito con la delegittimazione del tuo più fedele interlocutore!

Incalzalo e stimolalo piuttosto!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, non partire subito con la delegittimazione del tuo più fedele interlocutore!
> 
> Incalzalo e stimolalo piuttosto!


Qua per la prima volta devo contraddirti.  A me dedica meno tempo, il resto lo dedica a coglioneggiare  un po qua un po la... basta che si parli di figa e tette ed eccolo.. Zadig..!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per i più... tipo jb.


Ma no, in assoluto proprio.

Quelli come lui sono piuttosto quelli che nella comitiva, quando vedono passare uno zoppo, mentre tutti lo vedono e dànno per scontato che sia zoppo, invece urlano "Ehi, zoppo, lo sai che sei zoppo? Ehi, guardate, quello là è uno zoppo perchè zoppica!".
Ecco, quelli possono essere considerati scuti solo dai ciechi o da chi guardava da un'altra parte.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per i più... tipo jb.



​Ovvio..............


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La mancanza di degni avversari è il più delle volte una scusa per non sforzarsi comunque di migliorare le proprie abilità.
> Cercare di superare il proprio sé di ieri talvolta è la più appagante delle sfide.


il fatto è che, come per un buon pasto devo essere invogliato da un buon odore e, magari, da un buon aspetto, allo stesso modo non riesco a interloquire decentemente se il confronto non è stimolante. Se l'avversario, poi, rifiuta il confronto dialettico e si limita ad editare i quote dei mie post... che fare?
Da buon samaritano gli concedo di farlo, svogliatamente ed apaticamente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua per la prima volta devo contraddirti.  A me dedica meno tempo, il resto lo dedica a coglioneggiare  un po qua un po la... basta che si parli di figa e tette ed eccolo.. Zadig..!


Figa e tette sono tre cose serissime e importanti, mica puoi biasimare chi ci si dedica con impegno e costanza!

Per il resto, chi ti dedica tempo e ti insulta, dileggia e sminuisce, di solito lo fa o perché è fortemente attratto sessualmente da te, oppure perché ti trova intellettualmente stimolante e bisognoso di cura ed attenzione.
Ci sarebbe anche un terzo caso, ma mi rifuto anche solo di pensare che sia applicabile a voi.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, non partire subito con la delegittimazione del tuo più fedele interlocutore!
> 
> Incalzalo e stimolalo piuttosto!


c'è ben poco da delegittimare in quel soggetto, Rabà.
Manco le briciole.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma no, in assoluto proprio.
> 
> Quelli come lui sono piuttosto quelli che nella comitiva, quando vedono passare uno zoppo, mentre tutti lo vedono e dànno per scontato che sia zoppo, invece urlano "Ehi, zoppo, lo sai che sei zoppo? Ehi, guardate, quello là è uno zoppo perchè zoppica!".
> Ecco, quelli possono essere considerati scuti solo dai ciechi o da chi guardava da un'altra parte.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma no, in assoluto proprio.
> 
> Quelli come lui sono piuttosto quelli che nella comitiva, quando vedono passare uno zoppo, mentre tutti lo vedono e dànno per scontato che sia zoppo, invece urlano "Ehi, zoppo, lo sai che sei zoppo? Ehi, guardate, quello là è uno zoppo perchè zoppica!".
> Ecco, quelli possono essere considerati scuti solo dai ciechi o da chi guardava da un'altra parte.


Non è vero affatto. No. Io non sono così. Io sono a) quello fuori la comitiva, b) quello che allo zoppo da una mano ad attraversare la strada e c) quello che, casomai, allo zoppo farlocco che ruba la pensione d'invalidità e poi si lamenta dallo stato infame che ha perso il suo senso gli piscia in culo. Spero d'essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​Ovvio..............


Buongiorno messer Lothar!


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua per la prima volta devo contraddirti.  A me dedica meno tempo, il resto lo dedica a coglioneggiare  un po qua un po la... basta che si parli di figa e tette ed eccolo.. Zadig..!


idiota e pure ingrato!
Cavolo, con tutti i post e tutto il tempo che ti ho concesso ieri...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Figa e tette sono tre cose serissime e importanti, mica puoi biasimare chi ci si dedica con impegno e costanza!
> 
> Per il resto, chi ti dedica tempo e ti insulta, dileggia e sminuisce, di solito lo fa o perché è fortemente attratto sessualmente da te, oppure perché ti trova intellettualmente stimolante e bisognoso di cura ed attenzione.
> Ci sarebbe anche un terzo caso, ma mi rifuto anche solo di pensare che sia applicabile a voi.



Oddio mio... :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​Ovvio..............


Tu non sai mai un cazzo, non capisci mai un cazzo, racconti un sacco di puttanate alla cazzo di cane, voti Berlusconi ed hai per amicone una delle peggio merde umanamente possibili. Tipo. Stai zitto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> c'è ben poco da delegittimare in quel soggetto, Rabà.
> Manco le briciole.


Apprezzo il tuo atteggiamento maieutico.

Credo che anche Ultimo ti stia rivalutando.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Figa e tette sono tre cose serissime e importanti, mica puoi biasimare chi ci si dedica con impegno e costanza!
> 
> Per il resto, chi ti dedica tempo e ti insulta, dileggia e sminuisce, di solito lo fa o perché è fortemente attratto sessualmente da te, oppure perché ti trova intellettualmente stimolante e bisognoso di cura ed attenzione.
> Ci sarebbe anche un terzo caso, ma mi rifuto anche solo di pensare che sia applicabile a voi.


attratto sessualmente non direi perchè sono di ampie vedute ma esclusivamente etero, e la coprofagia non fa per me... bisognoso sì, lo è senz'altro.
Ma ho la bacchetta magica scarica, purtroppo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero affatto. No. Io non sono così. Io sono a) quello fuori la comitiva, b) quello che allo zoppo da una mano ad attraversare la strada e c) quello che, casomai, allo zoppo farlocco che ruba la pensione d'invalidità e poi si lamenta dallo stato infame che ha perso il suo senso gli piscia in culo[SUP]*[/SUP]. Spero d'essere stato chiaro.


Chiaro sì, realista no.

* Per pisciare in culo intendi quello che in genere intende oscuro, oppure della cosa dài un'interpretazione tutta tua?


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Apprezzo il tuo atteggiamento maieutico.
> 
> Credo che anche Ultimo ti stia rivalutando.


maieutico? No, troppo presto, devo aspettare che superi la fase anale e poi se ne può parlare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oddio mio... :singleeye:


Allarga le tue vedute: ora la società sta cambiando e certe cose non sono più additate come immorali e contro natura...

L'attrazione intellettuale non è più un tabù.



zadig ha detto:


> attratto sessualmente non direi perchè sono di ampie vedute ma esclusivamente etero, e la coprofagia non fa per me... bisognoso sì, lo è senz'altro.
> Ma ho la bacchetta magica scarica, purtroppo...


Ecco, vedo che stai già ammettendo che tra voi c'è una certa magia...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Buongiorno messer Lothar!



Buondi'Principe degli Estensi


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> maieutico? No, troppo presto, devo aspettare che superi la fase anale e poi se ne può parlare.


Non mi confondere Freud con Socrate...

Voi siete evidentemente due bravi ragazzi che, dopo una bella scazzottata, diventerete grandi amici!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allarga le tue vedute: ora la società sta cambiando e certe cose non sono più additate come immorali e contro natura...
> 
> L'attrazione intellettuale non è più un tabù.
> 
> ...



Sono tutto d'un pezzo..!


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allarga le tue vedute: ora la società sta cambiando e certe cose non sono più additate come immorali e contro natura...
> 
> L'attrazione intellettuale non è più un tabù.
> 
> ...


non direi, neanche nell'accezione più ampia del termine.
Poi, vabbè, siamo in un mondo in cui certi termini vengono banditi per far posto ad altri più... eleganti ed indiretti, e quindi ad esempio i mondezzari diventano operatori ecologici, e così via.
Però per fortuna uno stronzo ancora si definisce uno stronzo, ed un idiota pure, quindi posso elargirli a piene mani.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono tutto d'un pezzo..!


demmerda!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non direi, neanche nell'accezione più ampia del termine.
> Poi, vabbè, siamo in un mondo in cui certi termini vengono banditi per far posto ad altri più... eleganti ed indiretti, e quindi ad esempio i mondezzari diventano operatori ecologici, e così via.
> Però per fortuna uno stronzo ancora si definisce uno stronzo, ed un idiota pure, quindi posso elargirli a piene mani.





zadig ha detto:


> demmerda!


Capisco che tu non voglia passare in quattr'e quattr'otto da tsun tsun a dere dere, ma una maggiore argomentazione non può che far bene al dialogo.

So che anche Ultimo, se ci leggesse, sarebbe d'accordo.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non mi confondere Freud con Socrate...
> 
> Voi siete evidentemente due bravi ragazzi che, dopo una bella scazzottata, diventerete grandi amici!


di Freud non so nulla, mi spiace, quindi non ho capito cosa intendevi dire.
Niente scazzottata, solo una piccola baruffetta da due soldi.
Poi, ahimè, la mia lista amici è già considerevole, non mi interessa averne altri o di risultare simpatico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> di Freud non so nulla, mi spiace, quindi non ho capito cosa intendevi dire.
> Niente scazzottata, solo una piccola baruffetta da due soldi.
> Poi, ahimè, la mia lista amici è già considerevole, non mi interessa averne altri o di risultare simpatico.


La fase anale è una delle tappe di evoluzione psicosessuale ipotizzate da Freud, per quello lo citavo.

Ma tu sei simpatico e anche Ultimo lo sta ammettendo...
Insieme siete una forza!


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Capisco che tu non voglia passare in quattr'e quattr'otto da tsun tsun a dere dere, ma una maggiore argomentazione non può che far bene al dialogo.
> 
> So che anche Ultimo, se ci leggesse, sarebbe d'accordo.


ci legge, ma in ogni caso non capisce.
E, proprio ad essere fortunati, capisce a modo suo, ovvero stravolgendo il senso.
È proprio così che è nato tutto l'ambaradan con copppoladiminchia, da un post in cui "difendevo" (si fa per dire) President e lui ha capito fischi per fiaschi, farneticando di branchi, gombloddi etc.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La fase anale è una delle tappe di evoluzione psicosessuale ipotizzate da Freud, per quello lo citavo.
> 
> Ma tu sei simpatico e anche Ultimo lo sta ammettendo...
> Insieme siete una forza!


ah, ho letto qualcosa di quella fase ma non sapevo fosse roba sua!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ci legge, ma in ogni caso non capisce.
> E, proprio ad essere fortunati, capisce a modo suo, ovvero stravolgendo il senso.
> È proprio così che è nato tutto l'ambaradan con copppoladiminchia, da un post in cui "difendevo" (si fa per dire) President e lui ha capito fischi per fiaschi, farneticando di branchi, gombloddi etc.


Ma vi ho letti, vi ho letti...

Pensa che Ultimo quando è entrato mi insultava a tutto spiano (ovviamente aveva straragione nel farlo), mentre ora i nostri rapporti sono assai cordiali.

Cambiare idea è spesso indice di intelligenza.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Capisco che tu non voglia passare in quattr'e quattr'otto da tsun tsun a dere dere, ma una maggiore argomentazione non può che far bene al dialogo.
> 
> So che anche Ultimo, se ci leggesse, sarebbe d'accordo.



Rab... sta a chi legge prendere le giuste considerazioni. Io sono per il dialogo. Altri si passano il tempo nella maniera che stai anche adesso leggendo.

Che devo fare? lo leggo, ogni tanto gli rispondo ogni tanto lo ignoro. 

Morale? Bho.. gli sono antipatico. Fatti dare le motivazioni, io ancora non l'ho capito. 

A me antipatico non sta nella misura in cui sto nel forum, uscendo dal forum per scherzare nel forum, gli do corda. Quest'ultima sembra a mio parere essere l'unico interesse. Parere nel senso che da quando lo leggo non ho visto nessun contributo inerente al forum che non quello di coglioneggiare. e scassare la minchia, vedi me o rewind, due a caso


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma vi ho letti, vi ho letti...
> 
> Pensa che Ultimo quando è entrato mi insultava a tutto spiano (ovviamente aveva straragione nel farlo), mentre ora i nostri rapporti sono assai cordiali.
> 
> Cambiare idea è spesso indice di intelligenza.


ci hai letti? Marò, mi scuso per l'orchite che ne è derivata.
Per cambiare idea ci vuole qualcosa di più dell'intelligenza, a mio parere.
Come si suol dire "hai voglia a mettere rum: uno stronzo resta sempre uno stronzo, non diventa un babà".


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma vi ho letti, vi ho letti...
> 
> Pensa che Ultimo quando è entrato mi insultava a tutto spiano (ovviamente aveva straragione nel farlo), mentre ora i nostri rapporti sono assai cordiali.
> 
> Cambiare idea è spesso indice di intelligenza.



ahahhahahahahaahaahaha


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rab... sta a chi legge prendere le giuste considerazioni. Io sono per il dialogo. Altri si passano il tempo nella maniera che stai anche adesso leggendo.
> 
> Che devo fare? lo leggo, ogni tanto gli rispondo ogni tanto lo ignoro.
> 
> ...


Provate a parlarvi lasciando da parte sia gli insulti che i sottintesi.

Second me siete due utenti molto compatibili!

Dico sul serio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ci hai letti? Marò, mi scuso per l'orchite che ne è derivata.
> Per cambiare idea ci vuole qualcosa di più dell'intelligenza, a mio parere.
> Come si suol dire "hai voglia a mettere rum: uno stronzo resta sempre uno stronzo, non diventa un babà".


La dimensione del mio scroto non è influenzata dal forum, non da questo almeno, quindi non è che ne sia particolarmente afflitto...

Ribadisco comunque che mi sembrate molto affini.

(ot: ma perché tutti i tui messaggi risultano editati alle 12.13?)


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Provate a parlarvi lasciando da parte sia gli insulti che i sottintesi.
> 
> Second me siete due utenti molto compatibili!
> 
> Dico sul serio.



Non credo ci sia bisogno di parlarsi, credo ci sia bisogno di evitarsi. Non ho la capacità di prendermela sul serio per diatribe del genere, infastidito si, quindi figurati. No problem.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahhahahahahaahaahaha


Ti ricordi come mi prendevi a male parole?

Ah, che tempi, che nostalgia!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti ricordi come mi prendevi a male parole?
> 
> Ah, che tempi, che nostalgia!



ma davvero?


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia bisogno di parlarsi, credo ci sia bisogno di evitarsi. Non ho la capacità di prendermela sul serio per diatribe del genere, infastidito si, quindi figurati. No problem.


Parlarsi fa quasi sempre bene, certo però che nessuno può costringervi...


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Provate a parlarvi lasciando da parte sia gli insulti che i sottintesi.
> 
> Second me siete due utenti molto compatibili!
> 
> Dico sul serio.


un muro capisce meglio e più velocemente di lui: chissenefrega di dialogare, anche perchè ci ho già provato.

Che io sia compatibile a lui la ritengo un'offesa, sappilo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma davvero?


Sì, anche se il più furioso contro di me era Lothar...


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La dimensione del mio scroto non è influenzata dal forum, non da questo almeno, quindi non è che ne sia particolarmente afflitto...
> 
> Ribadisco comunque che mi sembrate molto affini.
> 
> (ot: ma perché tutti i tui messaggi risultano editati alle 12.13?)


ehm... anche questo edit delle 12,13 ha causato qualche lieve malinteso... non farmici pensare che sennò torno a schiantarmi dalle risate!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti ricordi come mi prendevi a male parole?
> 
> Ah, che tempi, che nostalgia!



Accidenti se si. ahahhhhahahahahahaa



Inizialmente leggerti è stato molto faticoso, MOLTO. Dopo quello che è successo non lo so, ho cominciato a comprendere bene quello che scrivevi.

E' pur vero comunque, che," in quel periodo", ero entrato moralmente in uno stato pietoso. 

L'ora a me la segna giusta.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, anche se il più furioso contro di me era Lothar...



ma per quali motivi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un muro capisce meglio e più velocemente di lui: chissenefrega di dialogare, anche perchè ci ho già provato.
> 
> Che io sia compatibile a lui la ritengo un'offesa, sappilo!


Dài, non delegittimatevi a vicenda!

Siete due forze della natura!


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rab... sta a chi legge prendere le giuste considerazioni. Io sono per il dialogo. Altri si passano il tempo nella maniera che stai anche adesso leggendo.
> 
> Che devo fare? lo leggo, ogni tanto gli rispondo ogni tanto lo ignoro.
> 
> ...


non è questione di antipatia, è che secondo me sei un idiota totale!
Capisci la differenza?

Dai, edita pure questo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Parlarsi fa quasi sempre bene, certo però che nessuno può costringervi...



Lo ha scritto Zadig il motivo. Io manco ricordo più . Ricordo quello che lui ha scritto, quello che comunque spesso accade, io ( io ipotetico) scrivo ceci e tu ( tu ipotetico) capisci fagiolo. Mò andare ad accordare la barca quando ad esempio vai a leggerti la mia firma, come la metti? 
Io non pensandoci più di tanto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Accidenti se si. ahahhhhahahahahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All'epoca non eri ancora Ultimo...

E pensa che mi stavi tanto simpatico che non ti ho pure mai cazziato quando hai fatto le corna per ripicca a tua moglie... devo essermi messo a scriverti insolenze almeno 3-4 volte, poi ho cancellato perché sarei stato impietoso...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma per quali motivi?


La gente mi fraintende...

Ho divuto fare il commentario con note esplicative ad un mio post per dimostrare che non avevo insultato nessuno...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non è questione di antipatia, è che secondo me sei un idiota totale!
> Capisci la differenza?
> 
> Dai, edita pure questo.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo ha scritto Zadig il motivo. Io manco ricordo più . Ricordo quello che lui ha scritto, quello che comunque spesso accade, io ( io ipotetico) scrivo ceci e tu ( tu ipotetico) capisci fagiolo. Mò andare ad accordare la barca quando ad esempio vai a leggerti la mia firma, come la metti?
> Io non pensandoci più di tanto.


Avere un passato di incomprensioni è solo un motivo in più per cercare un futuro di concordia.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non è questione di antipatia, è che secondo me sei un idiota totale!
> Capisci la differenza?
> 
> Dai, edita pure questo.



Ma figurati se non capisco che per te sono un idiota. Quello che non capisco è perchè ti ergi a giudice andando a puntare il dito in ogni cosa che scrivo. Per te sono un idiota totale, per un altro ancora cretino, per qualcuno invece tutt'altro. 

Chiedi il mio ban per idiozia, almeno in questa maniera risulti propositivo e risolutivo, per te e per tutti quelli che la pensano come te. Il resto tranquillo che saprà adattarsi anche senza di me, figurati se c'è davvero bisogno di me qua dentro. Sono a parere mio una voce come tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> All'epoca non eri ancora Ultimo...
> 
> E pensa che mi stavi tanto simpatico che non ti ho pure mai cazziato quando hai fatto le corna per ripicca a tua moglie... devo essermi messo a scriverti insolenze almeno 3-4 volte, poi ho cancellato perché sarei stato impietoso...



 Grazie.. Tranquillo mi sono punito abbastanza anche da solo.


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Avere un passato di incomprensioni è solo un motivo in più per cercare un futuro di concordia.


esatto, il futuro di concordia, inteso come la nave!


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se non capisco che per te sono un idiota. Quello che non capisco è perchè ti ergi a giudice andando a puntare il dito in ogni cosa che scrivo. Per te sono un idiota totale, per un altro ancora cretino, per qualcuno invece tutt'altro.
> 
> Chiedi il mio ban per idiozia, almeno in questa maniera risulti propositivo e risolutivo, per te e per tutti quelli che la pensano come te. Il resto tranquillo che saprà adattarsi anche senza di me, figurati se c'è davvero bisogno di me qua dentro. Sono a parere mio una voce come tutti.


io non punto il dito ma dico quello che penso. Il resto è tua percezione, magari dovuta ad insicurezza o coda di paglia. O, peggio, a malafede.
Io non chiedo il ban di nessuno. E tu?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io non punto il dito ma dico quello che penso. Il resto è tua percezione, magari dovuta ad insicurezza o coda di paglia. O, peggio, a malafede.
> Io non chiedo il ban di nessuno. E tu?


"puntare il dito". definire idioti, che non capiscono un cazzo etc, come lo chiami? giudicare? Dammi tu la definizione esatta. 

Il discorso del ban, stava a significare soltanto una cosa, abbi rispetto per quelle persone che interagiscono con me. Il ban è metaforico. Ah già sono idiota, lo avevo scordato, nonostante avessi letto o non letto il regolamento. Idiota. Io.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, anche se il più furioso contro di me era Lothar...


Grande Caprone del Volano...ma davvero???e'perche'???strano io me ne strafrego di quello che viene scritto,qua'.

Oppure ci scornavamo perche'io ero infedele........ma lo sono ancora ...come sai bene...boooooo

Ieri sera avevamo preparato fieno e carote......


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Caprone del Volano...ma davvero???
> 
> Ieri sera avevamo preparato fieno e carote......


In realtà all'inizio mi complimentavo con te, ma tu hai lievemente frainteso e mi volevi far bannare... Cose da niente comunque...

Ieri sera mi sarebbe piaciuto, ci avrei pure festeggiato il compleanno contestualmente, ma come sai il periodo é un po' infelice...


----------



## zadig (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> "puntare il dito". definire idioti, che non capiscono un cazzo etc, come lo chiami? giudicare? Dammi tu la definizione esatta.
> 
> Il discorso del ban, stava a significare soltanto una cosa, abbi rispetto per quelle persone che interagiscono con me. Il ban è metaforico. Ah già sono idiota, lo avevo scordato, nonostante avessi letto o non letto il regolamento. Idiota. Io.


se il discorso del ban stava a significare quello, credo che potevi capirlo solo tu. La metafora è un'altra cosa. 
Questo per dire che se non ti esprimi in modo comprensibile, poi non lamentarti se ti becchi sonori vaffanculo come il tuo amico Conte.
E non pensare di insegnare a me cosa sia il rispetto. Cosa che va guadagnata, come tutto.
Se poi per te rispetto significa non insultare un utente, allora vuol dire che abbiamo un diverso modo di intenderlo.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> .
> 
> *Ieri sera *mi sarebbe piaciuto, ci avrei pure festeggiato il compleanno contestualmente, ma come sai il periodo é un po' infelice...


Ma non era domani? Sono afflitta, se mi sbaglio!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In realtà all'inizio mi complimentavo con te, ma tu hai lievemente frainteso e mi volevi far bannare... Cose da niente comunque...
> 
> Ieri sera mi sarebbe piaciuto, ci avrei pure festeggiato il compleanno contestualmente, ma come sai il periodo é un po' infelice...



Si quello lo ricordo ma per il ban,sbagli amico.......non mi e'mai passato per la testa,ma proprio con nessuno,eccetto Stermy,e la richiesta fu accolta.Aggiungo che se fossi admin io,aprirei le gabbie,e li riprenderei tutti,senza la mini ma regola.

Vabbe'capitera'ancora mio caro.....tanti auguri e beata giovinezza....


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma non era domani? Sono afflitta, se mi sbaglio!


Se Lothar ti ha invitato a cena domani, io non ne so nulla...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se Lothar ti ha invitato a cena domani, io non ne so nulla...


Oggi non mi capisce nessuno. Oppure questa è la ritrosia dei paguri, che domani abbandonano la carcassa vecchia...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si quello lo ricordo ma per il ban,sbagli amico.......non mi e'mai passato per la testa,ma proprio con nessuno,eccetto Stermy,e la richiesta fu accolta.Aggiungo che se fossi admin io,aprirei le gabbie,e li riprenderei tutti,senza la mini ma regola.
> 
> Vabbe'capitera'ancora mio caro.....tanti auguri e beata giovinezza....


Magari ricordo male, ma mi pareva proprio che tu sostenessi che io andavo cacciato... Ma é passato tanto tempo... Chissà cos'è successo veramente...

Alla prossima...e nel frattempo, buona caccia!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oggi non mi capisce nessuno. Oppure questa è la ritrosia dei paguri, che domani abbandonano la carcassa vecchia...


Le migliori menti della storia vengono capite, se va bene, almeno un secolo più tardi.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le migliori menti della storia vengono capite, se va bene, almeno un secolo più tardi.


Ricordati di guardare la posta! Domani, anche dopodomani, stasera è trascurabile.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ricordati di guardare la posta! Domani, anche dopodomani, stasera è trascurabile.


Ma sono anni ormai che il postino non passa piú di Sabato...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma sono anni ormai che il postino non passa piú di Sabato...


L'ho detto solo per non metterti nella condizione di dovere forzatamente controllare la posta domani


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'ho detto solo per non metterti nella condizione di dovere forzatamente controllare la posta domani


Ti ringrazio per la premura, ma a parte catene di S.Antonio che non inoltro mai per pigrizia e richieste di riconfermare numero di conto e dati in banche nelle quali neppure sapevo di avere un conto, nonostante controlli quasi tutti i mesi, non arriva mai nulla nella mia mail...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

Stavolta ci troverai un paio di tette. Sai cosa farci.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2015)

ma  è rabarbaro che ha avuto il privilegio ?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma  è rabarbaro che ha avuto il privilegio ?


Boh. Minni tira fuori le minne. Avanti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Minni tira fuori le minne. Avanti.


zitto che ti tiro una scarpa ,


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma  è rabarbaro che ha avuto il privilegio ?


Rabarbaro ha avuto esclusivamente il privilegio dell'ignoranza.
E ce l'ha tutt'ora.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La gente mi fraintende...
> 
> Ho divuto fare il commentario con note esplicative ad un mio post per dimostrare che non avevo insultato nessuno...



mi ricordo che quando sono entrata per la prima volta mi hai risposto...e sono pure rimasta, pensa un po'


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi ricordo che quando sono entrata per la prima volta mi hai risposto...e sono pure rimasta, pensa un po'


Esemplifichi bene il concetto di resilienza.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se il discorso del ban stava a significare quello, credo che potevi capirlo solo tu. La metafora è un'altra cosa.
> Questo per dire che se non ti esprimi in modo comprensibile, poi non lamentarti se ti becchi sonori vaffanculo come il tuo amico Conte.
> E non pensare di insegnare a me cosa sia il rispetto. Cosa che va guadagnata, come tutto.
> Se poi per te rispetto significa non insultare un utente, allora vuol dire che abbiamo un diverso modo di intenderlo.



In effetti io sono molto ignorante, cosa che scrivo spesso. Inutilmente a volte, c'è chi lo sottolinea anche per me. E' anche vero però che tra filosofia e metafora ci sta un confine ben definito che si chiama, a volte, stupidità, malafede, apparire. 

Ma tralasciando questi discorsi che mi danno fastidio in quanto insulti non produttivi, per noi e per il forum soprattutto, io non voglio insegnare a nessuno cosa sia il rispetto. Eventualmente se nel caso specifico ci sta una discussione, io dico la mia, tu intelligentone fai intuire di aver chiaro cosa sia, e lo dimostri perennemente nei miei confronti dando fastidio a me e di riflesso anche ad altri, questo è il tuo concepire il rispetto: insultare gratuitamente me disturbando anche altri. 

Comunque, continuando un discorso che servirà soltanto a confonderti ancora di più, bravo, hai preso il discorso del ban come un discorso serio. E mi riporto nuovamente alla metafora, sta a te ora se definirla filosofica oppure no, CRETINO.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è rabarbaro che ha avuto il privilegio ?


dopo "perle ai porci", "zinne alle capre". Lo dico che è un gran forum.
Ed anche che devo scambiare più MP, mi sa...


----------



## zadig (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti io sono molto ignorante, cosa che scrivo spesso. Inutilmente a volte, c'è chi lo sottolinea anche per me. E' anche vero però che tra filosofia e metafora ci sta un confine ben definito che si chiama, a volte, stupidità, malafede, apparire.
> 
> Ma tralasciando questi discorsi che mi danno fastidio in quanto insulti non produttivi, per noi e per il forum soprattutto, io non voglio insegnare a nessuno cosa sia il rispetto. Eventualmente se nel caso specifico ci sta una discussione, io dico la mia, tu intelligentone fai intuire di aver chiaro cosa sia, e lo dimostri perennemente nei miei confronti dando fastidio a me e di riflesso anche ad altri, questo è il tuo concepire il rispetto: insultare gratuitamente me disturbando anche altri.
> 
> Comunque, continuando un discorso che servirà soltanto a confonderti ancora di più, bravo, hai preso il discorso del ban come un discorso serio. E mi riporto nuovamente alla metafora, sta a te ora se definirla filosofica oppure no, CRETINO.


Rabarbaro... questo idiota qui cerca vaffanculi col lanternino!


----------



## Cattivik (30 Gennaio 2015)

Non voglia di leggere 60 e passa pagine di post... Ma poi la nostra amica eleonora si è trombata anche l'amica/fidanzata?

Cattivik.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non voglia di leggere 60 e passa pagine di post... Ma poi la nostra amica eleonora si è trombata anche l'amica/fidanzata?
> 
> Cattivik.


Diciamo che ha volato come vola il tacchino. Già mi hai capito.


----------



## Cattivik (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diciamo che ha volato come vola il tacchino. Già mi hai capito.



Tacchino?

Capito nulla di fatto... La ragazza deve crescere... 

Cattivik

P.S. Grazie Sbri a buon rendere con pagamento in natura logicamente... tipo se vuoi ti cucino il tacchino!


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


A me sembra che tu e il tuo ometto siate ossessionati dalla di lui fidanzata........alla fine verrà tutto fuori, la fidanzata ci passerà da figa di gran classe, tu e lui da patetici sfigati.
Nessun moralismo, ti ho solo prospettato quello che accadrà.
Auguri


----------



## Circe (11 Febbraio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, premetto che non ho un partner e quindi non sto tradendo nessuno, sono diciamo sull'altra sponda ovvero sono colei con cui l'uomo tradisce.
> Con lui ci siamo conosciuti un paio di anni fa, tramite comuni amici a una cena, abbiamo cominciato a chattare su facebook senza fare nulla di particolare; nel frattempo lui si fidanza ma noi continuiamo a chattare e la confidenza diventa sempre più intima. Ci siamo visti anche svariate volte per un caffè e aperitivi, naturalmente di nascosto dalla sua ragazza, ma non è mai successo nulla. Capita un giorno un'altra cena con quei nostri amici dove lui porta la ragazza, la conosco, parliamo... diventiamo amiche su facebook e chattiamo spesso parlando di classici discorsi femminili ma nel frattempo, sempre di nascosto continuo a sentire e vedere il suo ragazzo diventando ogni giorno più intimi fino a che siamo capitolati uno nelle braccia dell'altro. Siccome la sua ragazza è molto gelosa lui mi ha detto di continuare ad esserle amica, un modo per controllarla, nel caso avesse sospetti su di lui. Con lei continuiamo a sentirci, cominciamo a vederci e a uscire anche insieme da sole come 2 amiche (?). La storia con lui procede sempre e cosa strana, anche se non ce lo confessiamo penso che a entrambi intrighi non poco questa situazione in cui io sono amica della sua ragazza.
> Giorni fa succede per caso un episodio che ha scatenato sia in me che in lui un sadismo che ci ha eccitato non poco, ma allo stesso tempo ma ha fatto sentire come una str... che ha voluto infierire ulteriormente. Praticamente la mattina ci siamo visti con lui, mentre il pomeriggio mi son visto con lei e siamo andate in giro perchè entrambe dovevamo comprare delle cose. Di ritorno ci fermiamo a casa mia, ci riproviamo alcune cose che avevamo comprato poi ci mettiamo sul divano a sorseggiare un the e a chiacchierare; mi tolgo le scarpe per stare più comoda perchè avevamo camminato molto, quindi mi metto con le ginocchia piegate verso il petto con i piedi sul divano mentre lei era seduta accanto. Fatto sta che lei mi dice: "ma come stai rannicchiata? sei vuoi allunga pure le gambe sulle mie ginocchia senza problemi!"; io che di solito non sono una che fa complimenti mi allungo tranquillamente e la ringrazio dicendole che avevo gambe e piedi a pezzi dopo quella camminata. Lei fa una risatina e mi dice "beh mi fai sentire in colpa visto che la maggior parte della strada l'abbiamo fatta per colpa mia". Io sempre sullo scherzo le rispondo "ma quale colpa dai!! poi certo se proprio ti piace sentirti in colpa allora fatti perdonare con un massaggio ai piedi ahaha". Lei si mette a ridere ma mi dice: "e che problema c'è , me la cavo pure bene con i massaggi" e nel dire questo comincia a massaggiarmi sul serio i piedi. La cosa mi aveva spiazzata ma mi trovavo perfettamente a mio agio. Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa


Avresti dovuto sentirti solo molto Troia.
Stronza è un complimento.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

eleonoraB35 ha detto:


> Nel frattempo mi è salito quel senso di sadismo ripensando alla mattina che stavo col suo ragazzo e questa che a distanza di poche ore mi stava massaggiando addirittura i piedi... quindi facendo finta di mandare un messaggio, prendo il cell, faccio una foto di nascosto e la invio al suo ragazzo scrivendogli "... che dici? la sto umiliando troppo?" aggiungendo una faccina alla fine; Lui mi risponde "forse si, ma questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa, ti adoro!".
> Che dire, mi sono sentita molto str... ma allo stesso tempo la cosa mi a regalato un'emozione incredibile... ora sono moooolto confusa



Ammesso e non concesso che tutta questa storia corrisponda  a verità, direi che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Due miseri, soli come cani e senza uno straccio di valore, da evitare come la peste. 

E pensare che 'sta gente vota pure


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che tutta questa storia corrisponda  a verità, direi che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Due miseri, soli come cani e senza uno straccio di valore, da evitare come la peste.
> 
> E pensare che 'sta gente vota pure



Ahahahah al voto agli stronzi non avevo mai pensato.


----------

